# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Bashkëpatriotët e mi në botë >  Kush janë Dibranët ?

## biligoa

Said Najdeni - "Hoxhë Voka"

"Nuk vuaj për para e për grada por për    

             komb e atdhe" 






Seid Najdeni është një nga veprimtarët e shquar të lëvizjes kombëtare shqiptare, që zhvilloi veprimtarinë e tij në kuadrin e Rilindjes, në drejtim të mësimit të gjuhës së shkruar shqipe në zonën e Dibrës.  
  Seid Najdeni lindi në Dibër te madhe më 1864, ku mori edhe arsimin fillor e atë plotor. Arsimin e lartë e bëri në medresenë "Hajdar" të Fatihut në Stamboll. Këtë shkollë e mbaroi në vitin 1888 dhe u kthye në atdhe i frymëzuar për idealin kombëtar nga kontaktet që kishte pasur me përfaqësues të shquar të lëvizjes kombëtare shqiptare në Stamboll. Mbresa te veçanta i la takimi me Naim Frashërin. Mori me vete një sasi të konsiderueshme abetaresh, të cilat fillimisht i shërbyen për hapjen e shkollës në Dibër, më 1888.   
Kjo shkollë punoi vetëm një vit, sepse atë e mbyllën autoritetet pushtuese. Gjatë jetës së saj, sadoqë të shkurtër, kjo shkollë pati një jehonë të madhe në popull dhe ndikoi ne zgjimin e ndërgjegjes kombëtare. Në vitin 1893 S.Najdeni e hapi përsëri shkollën, në krye të së cilës ai vendosi Hoxhë Muglicën, që kishte mbaruar medresenë e Elbasanit. Për mbajtjen në këmbë të kësaj shkolle paraqiteshin pengesa dhe vështirësi të mëdha, por ato nuk e zbrapsën S. Najdenin. Një vit më pas edhe kjo shkollë u mbyll, por tani nevoja e shkollës shqipe kishte pushtuar tërë dibranët.   
S. Najdeni, duke e ndier nevojën e kontakteve drejtpërdrejta me krerë të lëvizjes shqiptare, u nis, në vitin 1895, në Stamboll, por atje u arrestua dhe u burgos në burgun e Edrenesë, ku ndodheshin dhe patriotë të tjerë të shquar, si Haxhi Zeka, Hamdi Ohri, Ibrahim Mitrovica e të tjerë. Pas lirimit nga burgu përshkoi vilajetet shqiptare të Shkodrës, Manastirit, Kosovës dhe të Janinës, si edhe ngulimet shqiptare në Itali, Bullgari e Rumani.  
Gjatë qëndrimit të tij në Shkup, ai u burgos përsëri, por me ndërhyrjen e miqve të tij u lirua. Më 1900 hapi për të tretën herë shkollën shqipe në Dibër. Kjo shkollë pati një rëndësi të veçantë për zonën e Dibrës.  
S.Najdeni mori pjesë në shumë tubime, për çështjen kombëtare e sovranitetin e vendit siç qe Lidhja e Pejës ku ai tha fjalën e tij.   
Veprat kryesore që S. Najdeni botoi me alfabetin latin janë dy. E para është "Fe rrëfenjësja e myslimanëve", botuar në Sofie më 1900, dhe e dyta "Abetare e gjuhës shqipe ndë të folë gegënisht", botuar po në Sofie më 1900, por pa emër të autorit, pra anonime. E para është një vepër fetare e mbështetur në parimet Kur’anore, që janë të detyrueshme për të gjithë besimtarët myslimanë. Ky përfaqëson një manual fetar, por me mjaft të dhëna patriotike dhe filozofike. Problemin e diturisë dhe të prapambetjes Najdeni e trajton gjerë. Ai pranon dy dituri: atë fetare dhe atë të mendjes, të cilat, duke u mbështetur në Kur’an, nuk i kundërvihen njëra-tjetrës. Dituria për të është një armë e fuqishme, që mëkon ndërgjegjen kombëtare, që e njeh njeriun me shumë të dhëna, i jep atij pavarësi dhe e bën të barabartë me të tjerët.  
Në këtë botim ai përfshin edhe thirrje për të përvetësuar shkrim leximin shqip, për të mbrojtur lirinë dhe pavarësinë kombëtare. Duke e shkruar këtë vepër me alfabetin e Stambollit, ai prononcohet krahas atyre që mbronin alfabetin latin. Parulla e tij qe: "Që shqiptarët të shpëtojnë nga rreziku, ka vetëm një rrugë: me u zgjue kombi, me mësue gjuhën e tij, me i dalë zot vetes".











Said Najdeni - "Hoxhë Voka"





"Nuk vuaj për para e për grada por për komb e atdhe












Said Najdeni-Hoxhë Voka apo Vogli njëri nga veprimtarët e dalluar të rilindjes kombëtare 





Shkruan: Shevki Sh. Voca 





"Nuk vuaj për para e për grada por për komb e atdhe" S. Najdeni 






Rilindja Kombëtare Shqiptare ishte një lëvizje e gjerë politike e kulturore që 
synonte çlirimin e të gjitha tokave shqiptare dhe bashkimin e tyre në një shtet të vetëm e të pavarur, si edhe zhvillimin e gjuhës, të arsimit e të kulturës kombëtare. Ajo përfshin një epokë të tërë historike që filloi në gjysmën e parë të shekullit XIX (1830) dhe mbaroi më 1912 me Shpalljen e Pavarësisë së Shqipërisë 





Në përputhje me kushtet historike të Shqipërisë, rilindësit tanë përpunuan edhe programin kombëtar të Rilindjes, i cili përmbante: çlirimin e Shqipërisë dhe formimin e shtetit kombëtar shqiptar, mbrojtjen e tokave shqiptare nga rreziku i copëtimit, përhapjen e arsimit e të kulturës në gjuhën amtare dhe zhvillimin ekonomik të Shqipërisë. Rilindësit e parë dhe pasuesit e tyre u bënë ideologë të çlirimit kombëtar dhe mësues, hartuan tekste shkollore, si dhe vepra shkencore e letrare. Me shkrimet e tyre, ata u përpoqën të shtonin dashurinë për atdheun dhe për gjuhën amtare. Ata i dhanë më shumë rëndësi sidomos lëvrimit të gjuhës amtare mbi bazën e një alfabeti të përbashkët dhe përhapjes së shkollës shqipe, si mjete jo vetëm për të nxjerrë vendin nga pa dituria dhe nga errësira, por edhe për të afirmuar botërisht individualitetin e vetëqenies kombëtare të popullit shqiptar. 
Kësaj plejade apo më mirë të themi armate të Lëvizjes së Rilindjes Kombëtare i takon edhe Sait Najdeni nga Dibra, i cili njihet edhe si Hoxhë Voka apo Hoxhë Vogli. Se kush ishte ai, dhe se sa u mundua dhe sakrifikoi për gjithë çka ishte në interesin kombëtarë do të shohim në vijim të këtij shkrimi. Ndonëse jam i bindur se ky shkrim por edhe shkrimet tjera që janë shkruar deri më tani për personalitetin e këtij hoxhe veprimtar të pa kursyer, nuk do të mund të përfshijnë opusin e gjerë të lëvizjeve dhe aktiviteteve të tija në përgjithësi. 





Said I. Najdeni, rilindës, patriot, atdhetar, dhe veprimtar i shquar i çështjes kombëtare, lindi në Dibër të Madhe në vitin 1864. Ishte biri i Islam dhe Esma Najdenit që rridhnin nga një familje zejtare. Arsimin fillor dhe atë plotor Saidi i kreu me sukses në vendlindje në vitin 1882, ndërkaq që inteligjenca dhe zgjuarsia e tij bënë që babai i tij me dëshirë dhe vullnet të madh për ta shkolluar të birin sa më shumë e dërgoi së pari në Edrene e më pas në Stamboll, ku Saidi me sukses i përfundon studimet e larta teologjike në medresenë e Hajdar pashës. 





Gjatë studimeve të tija në Stamboll, edhe pse ishte i ri, Saidi pati fatin që të takohej me Naim e Sami Frashërin, dhe Ismail Qemajlin, të cilët ia forcuan vendosmërinë për t'iu kushtuar me tërë energjinë dhe potencialin intelektual dhe moralin e karakterin e lartë njerëzor që kishte, idealit të çështjes kombëtare, që edhe popullit të tij sikurse popujve të tjerë të iu mundësohet arsimimi dhe shkollimi në gjuhën amtare. Gjatë shkollimit të tij në Stamboll në medresenë e Hajdar Pashës, Saidi u njoh dhe lidhi një shoqëri shumë të afërt me hafëz Ibrahim Mitrovicën të cilin e pati shokë të medresesë, i cili po ashtu më vonë u dallua me aktivitetin dhe veprimtarin e tij për çështjen kombëtare. Në Stamboll asokohe zhvillohej një veprimtari mjaftë e gjerë propagandistike për çështjen kombëtare, ku krerët e Rilindjes dhe të Lëvizjes kombëtare shtëpitë e veta i kishin kthyer në klube në të cilat mbaheshin dhe dëgjoheshin ligjërata mbi historinë dhe kulturën kombëtare, ku nxiteshin dhe frymëzoheshin kuadrot të reja për veprim kombëtar. Një vizitor i shpeshtë i këtyre shtëpive ka qenë edhe vetë Saidi. I ushqyer nga gjithë ajo që shihte, që dëgjonte, dhe që perceptonte në Stamboll sikurse që shprehet studiuesi i njohur dr. Mahmur Hysa në një shkrim të tij të veçantë kushtuar Said Najdenit, ai mundohej të njëjtën gjë ta zbatojë edhe në Dibër. Kjo vërehej qartë ngase, sa herë që vinte Saidi në Dibër gjatë pushimeve shkollore, bënte propagandë për mendimet dhe idetë e rilindëseve. 
Pas kryerjes së shkollimit në Stamboll në vitin 1888, që sapo ishte bërë një vit pasi ishte hapur shkolla e parë shqipe në Korçë, Saidi i urtë dhe i dashur, punëtor i pa lodhur dhe trim, i frymëzuar për idealin kombëtar, u kthye në atdhe ku iu përvesh me zell çështjes kombëtare. Saidi morri me vete një sasi të madhe abetaresh të Shoqërisë së Stambollit (1879), dhe ato të Samiut (1886), me dëshirën e flaktë që të hap në vendlindje shkollën e parë shqipe, por pa lejen e autoriteteve sepse e dinte se ata nuk do ta lejonin. 
Dhe në të njëjtin vit më 1888 me përpjekje të mëdha dhe guxim të pa shoq, i vetëdijshëm për rrezikun që mund ti kanosej, Saidi arriti që në shtëpinë e vet ta hap shkollën e parë shqipe e cila punonte në fshehtësi. Aso kohe shtypi i kohës për Dibrën shkruante: "Si në vende të tjera, edhe këtu në Dibër zuri me hy dashuria e mëmëdheut bashkë me të gjuhës! Sot në Dibër kemi shumë zotëri pleq të ndershëm që përpiqen për pavarësinë e gjuhës shqipe...i madh e i vogël thërrasin: me gjuhë ruhet mëmëdheu, me shkollë mirësohet kombi!" Në këtë shkollë të cilin e udhëhiqte Said Najdeni përveç elementeve të para të shkrim-leximit me alfabetin e Stambollit, mësohej diçka edhe nga matematika, nga shkencat natyrore, mësime fetare, bisedohej për tema nga historia e kultura kombëtare, bisedohej për veprimtarin e Stambollit, për ngjarjet më aktuale etj. Nxënës të parë të kësaj shkolle ishin fëmijët e patriotëve dibranë, të cilët më vonë u bënë luftëtarë të çështjes kombëtare, përhapës të librit shqiptarë, mësues të shkollave shqipe, ithtarë të alfabetit shqip etj. Dibranët Said Najdenin e quanin Hoxhë Voka, ndonjëherë Hoxhë Vogël, me çka sikur donin të tregonin se fjala e tij iu ngrohte zemrat dhe iu ndriçonte mendjet, duke ngjallur tek ta dashurinë për atdheun, për gjuhën dhe shkollën shqipe. 





Mirëpo duhet ditur se çdo herë e më tepër veprimtaria e kësaj shkolle vinte duke u vështirësuar, sepse ishte e pa mundur që mos të zbulohej nga autoritet osmane, aq më tepër pse ajo bëri një jehonë të madhe në opinion. Ndërkaq që autoritet turke dhe ata pro turke Hoxhë Vokën filluan ta akuzojnë, si njeri që dëshiron ta helmojë rininë dhe ta largojë atë nga rruga e fesë, duke e njollosur se "hoxha është prishur nga feja", "është kaur" etj., andaj e shpallën si të pa fe, dhe shkuan aq larg sa që nuk e lejonin të falej në xhami. Hoxhë Voka i mençur, i vendosur, plot energji, elan dhe guxim, ishte zotuar se çfarë do që i del përpara nuk do të mundet ta shmangi nga rruga e interesit kombëtar, dhe për akuza të tilla nuk ia ndiente fort veshi, ndërkaq që ai kishte si udhërrëfyese për besimtarët fjalët: "Myslimanët e vërtet duhet të dinë se feja islame urdhënon me e dashur atdheun", dhe "Për mëmëdhenë duhet me qenë shërbëtorë, njeriu sa dashuri të ketë në mëmëdhenë, aq dashuri ka në fenë". 





Kjo shkollë punoi vetëm një vit, sepse atë e mbyllën autoritetet pushtuese. Megjithatë shkolla edhe pse punoi vetëm një vit, ajo gjatë jetës së saj, sado që të shkurtër, pati një jehonë të madhe në popull dhe ndikoi mjaft në zgjimin e ndërgjegjes kombëtare. Me mbylljen e kësaj shkolle, masat represive u shtuan dhe u ashpërsuan edhe më tepër ndaj librave shqipe dhe kulturës shqiptare. Autoritetet osmane Hoxhë Najdenit i ofruan punë në administratën turke, por ai e zgjodhi dhe eci në rrugë tjetër, siç kishte thënë edhe vetë: "Nuk vuaj për para e për grada, por për komb e atdhe. Unë dua të fitoj liri me i mësua këtij populli gjuhën shqipe, që ta njeh veten e tij e të përpiqet për vetvete". 





Rrugën që e kishte filluar hoxhë Najdeni, edhe pse ishte e rrezikshme, tek ai gjithnjë e më shumë ngjallej dashuria dhe ndërgjegjja. Veprimtarin dhe aktivitetin ai nuk e pushoi, dhe pa marrë parasysh për pasojat që mund ti ketë, Saidi përsëri e rihapi shkollën në vitin 1893, duke i pajisur nxënësit me tekste shkollore libra dhe fletore të cilat i sillnin tregtarët dibranë dhe patriotët siç ishin Selim Rusi dhe Kadri Fishta. Ndërsa një ndihmesë të veçantë me libra, gazeta dhe revista në gjuhën shqipe për shkollën e Dibrës dha edhe Josif Bageri, një patriot shqiptar nga Reka e Dibrës, i cili kishte emigruar herët nga vendi i tij dhe kishte gjetur strehim në Bullgari, prej nga zhvillonte një aktivitet të gjerë politik, me të cilin mbante kontakte Said Hoxha. Me rihapjen e kësaj shkolle, interesimi për mësim në gjuhën shqipe vinte gjithnjë duke u shtuar, kështu që numri i nxënësve prej 9 tashti kishte arritur në 26. Për mbajtjen në këmbë të kësaj shkolle paraqiteshin pengesa dhe vështirësi të mëdha, por ato nuk arritën ta zmbrapsin Said Najdenin nga rruga që e kishte nisur. 

Shkolla shqipe në Dibër dhe në disa fshatra në rrethinë dhe librat shqip, që qarkullonin gati në çdo shtëpi nxitën armiqtë që shkollat t'i mbyllnin, librat të ndalohen dhe Hoxhë Voka të ndiqet nga pushteti. Kështu që shkolla e Dibrës sërish pas një vit pune për herë të dytë u mbyllë me1894. Shkollat u mbyllën por jo edhe ideja, këshillat, dhe frymëzimi i Hoxhës që ndikonte edhe në rrethanat politike. Në këtë mënyrë dhe në këto kushte dhe rrethana Hoxhë Saidi, ndiente nevojën për të kontaktuar drejtpërdrejti me krerët dhe veprimtarët e lëvizjes shqiptare të Stambollit që t'i njoftoj me gjendjen në Dibër e cila ishte mjaft kritike. Ashtu që në vitin 1895 Saidi bashkë me shokun e tij të medresesë hafëz Ibrahim Mitrovicën marrin rrugën për në Stamboll. Autoritetet turke e ndoqën lëvizjen e tyre dhe i arrestuan në burgun e Edrenesë, ku ndodheshin të burgosur patriot të tjerë shqiptarë si Haxhi Zeka dhe Hamdi Ohri. Të dytin gjyqi turk e kishte dënuar me 5 vjet burg për veprimtarin antiturke. Hamdiu ishte mësues i shqipes në Ohër, ndërkaq që ai veprimtarin e tij nuk e ndalte as në burg, dhe në qelinë e burgut kishte organizuar kursin e gjuhës shqipe, të cilin e ndiqnin fshehurazi shumë shqiptarë të burgosur. Nga ky burg shumë shqiptarë dolën të mësuar me shkrim dhe lexim shqip. Hamdiu pas lirimit nga burgu, përsëri në shtëpinë e vet hapi një shkollë shqipe ku arriti të mbledhë 80 nxënës, ndërsa autoritetet turke nuk mundën ta kuptojnë punën e kësaj shkolle, e cila megjithatë nuk mundi të qëndrojë kohë të gjatë. Saidin dhe hafëz Ibrahimin i dënuan me nga 15 muaj burgim të rëndë dhe të mundimshëm. I linin pa bukë pa ujë dhe në terr. Njëmbëdhjetë muaj i mbajtën pa i pyetur fare për asgjë. Gjatë qëndrimit në burg Saidi kishte qëndisur një flamur të cilin më vonë e nxirrte në dasma. Publicisti, veprimtari e demokrati shqiptar Shahin Kolonja, interesohej për të burgosurit shqiptar në burgun e Edrenesë të cilët edhe shumë shpesh i vizitonte, dhe arrinte që në burg atyre t'u fut libra shqipe. 
Një fjalë e urtë popullore thotë; "Pësimi është mësim", kjo i shërbeu Hoxhë Saidit si moto në veprimtarinë e tij të mëtutjeshme, e që ai tani doli nga burgu moralisht më i fortë, më i vendosur, dhe më i mobilizuar. Me të kthyer në Dibër nga burgu i Edrenesë, Hoxhë Voka vazhdoi punën. Ai e dinte se prezenca e tij në Dibër ishte më se e nevojshme, por nuk qëndroi aty nga se mendonte se më me interes kishte me qenë po ti vizitonte qendrat tjera të lëvizjes kombëtare që të përcjellë përvojat nga atje dhe të përfitojë më shumë. Si pikë e parë Saidi vizitoi vilajetet shqiptare të Shkodrës, Manastirit, Kosovës dhe të Janinës. Nëpër këto vende Hoxhë Voka pati rastin që të takohet dhe të bisedojë gjerë e gjatë për çështjen e lëvizjes kombëtare me personalitete dhe patriot të rëndësishëm si për shembull, Dervish Hima, Sotir Kolea, Nuredin Xhema, Dedë Karbunara etj. Me qëllime të njëjta Saidi më vonë vizitojë edhe ngulimet apo kolonit shqiptare në Itali (në Shën Mitër Koronë, Bari, Napoli, Romë), Bullgari dhe Rumani. Ndërsa me ftesën që ia bëri Ismail Qemali në përmes mikut të tij Xhafer efendi Peshtanit ai shkoi dy here edhe në Stamboll. 





Gjatë qëndrimit të tij në Kosovë, Hoxha për një kohë ishte mysafir në shtëpinë e Hafëz Ibrahimit, shokut të tij të ngushtë, me të cilin organizonin dhe mbanin fjalime në të cilat flisnin për çështjen e shtrirjes së lëvizjes, për çlirimin e vendit, për armiqtë e shumtë që e rrethonin vendin etj. Hoxhë Voka me këtë rast në fjalimet e tija kishte theksuar mbarimin e luftës greko-turke e cila asgjë të re nuk u kishte sjellë shqiptarëve, por përkundrazi i kishte dërmuar edhe më shumë, (fjala është për luftën greko-turke, prill-maj 1897, që zgjati një muaj, SH.V.). Për këtë propagandë autoritetet osmane në Shkup e arrestojnë Hoxhë Vokën. Mirëpo falë shokëve dhe miqve të cilët intervenuan në Stamboll për lirimin e tij nga burgu, ai nuk qëndroi shumë i arrestuar. Si dorëzon për lirimin e tij nga burgu kishte hyrë Zejnel agë Shkupi. Autoritet osmane lirimin e tij nga burgu e kushtëzuan që Hoxhë Voka të qëndroi në Dibër e jo në Stamboll. 





Përkundër ndjekjeve arrestimeve, vështirësive të ndryshme dhe pengesave që i paraqiteshin, e para se gjithash shëndetit e cila kishte filluar ta dobësoj, ai nuk e shihte të arsyeshme që ta ndërpret aktivitetin e tij. Në Dibër në fushën Qernanica diku qëndron Kërnanica me iniciativën e Saidit u organizua një kuvend i ngjashëm me atë të Lidhjes Shqiptare të Pejës të janarit 1899 të kryesuar nga Haxhi Zeka. Ky Kuvend punimet e saja i filloi me një miting të madh dhe të hapur më 27 shkurt 1899 ku morën pjesë 1000-1500 vetë, varet sipas burimeve. Në te përveç kadive, e myftinjve kishte edhe qytetarë, zanatlinj, tregtarë, fshatarë dhe persona të cilët deri atëherë kishin qenë të mbyllur nga gjakmarrja. Kuvendi i Dibrës i kishte kaluar edhe caqet lokale të këtij sanxhaku dhe ishte kthyer në një mbledhje të përgjithshme shqiptare, në të cilën kishin marrë pjesë delegatë edhe nga vise tjera të Shqipërisë së Veriut dhe të Mesme. Kuvendit iu dërguan gjithashtu letra nga Gjakova, Gucia, Prizreni, Shkodra dhe nga qytete tjera, në të cilat shprehej solidariteti i popullsisë së këtyre viseve me shqiptarët e Dibrës dhe Kuvendin e organizuar prej tyre. Në organizimin e këtij kuvendi një ndihmesë të madhe dha edhe Said Hoxha. 





Me që në njërën nga vendimet e Kuvendit të Dibrës ishte edhe hapja e shkollave shqipe në territorin e Dibrës, Hoxhë Voka nuk ndeji duarkryq, por menjëherë iu vërsul angazhimit, dhe pasi që në Dibër tani më veç e kishte një rreth përkrahësish e sidomos duke e pasur mbështetjen e Xhemal Pashës, Sali bej Dohoshishtit dhe të Abdurahman Salihut, hapi në vitin 1900 për herë të tretë një shkollë të vogël për mësimin e gjuhës amtare. Kjo shkollë pati një rëndësi të veçantë për zonën e Dibrës. Nxënësit vijuan të përhapin mësimet dhe këshillat e Hoxhë Saitit. Por kjo shkollë sërish shumë shpejtë u detyrua të mbyllet nga autoritetet turke. Sidoqoftë ajo për një kohë shumë të shkurtë sa funksionoj arriti që t'i jap frytet e saja. 





Lëvizjet dhe angazhimet e mëdha pa i dhënë vetit pushim, të Said Najdenit për çdo gjë që ishte në interes të kombit filluan me të madhe t'ia keqësojnë shëndetin edhe ashtu mjaft të dobët që e kishte, tek i cili tani më kishin filluar të paraqiten shenjat e para të tuberkulozit, për ç'gjë prindërit e tij qysh edhe më herët kishin filluar të brengosen me ç'rast babai i tij Islami kot ishte munduar ta këshillonte që të hekë dorë nga këto lëvizje dhe angazhime. Ndërkaq që Hoxhë Voka i drejtohej babait me këto fjalë: "Po shkon Shqipëria, babë, po shkon nderi i shqiptarit e shqiptari rrinë në gjumë e s'e din se çështja qëndron deri në këtë shkallë. Po të ndjej o babë, po më këshillon me shpëtua jetën time. Po ç'vleftë ka jeta ime kur asht tue vdek i tanë një komb!...Nji për këtë qëllim o babë unë po vuaj e po përpiqem bashkë me shokët e mij... 





Në vitin 1903, Hoxhë Vogli ndërmori një udhëtim të vështirë, por të nevojshëm për çështjen kombëtare në Tripoli, ku do të hartohej programi për një kryengritje shqiptare. Në këtë mbledhje Sait Hoxha përfaqësonte Dibrën dhe Kosovën, Refik Toptani Shkodrën, simboli i pavarësisë babëloku Ismail Qemali përfaqësonte Janinën. Mbledhja kryesohej nga Xhemajl Pasha. Lajmi për këtë takim të përfaqësuesve shqiptar e kishte tronditur Stambollin, e cila menjëherë ndërmori aksionin e saj për ndjekjen e pjesëmarrësve të tyre. Hoxha me ndihmën e shokëve arriti të kthehet në Tiranë. Por ky udhëtim ia kishte keqësuar me të madhe shëndetin, me ç'rast ai kthehet përsëri në Dibër, ku ra në shtrat dhe nuk arriti të çohet më. Për sëmundjen e tij na informon edhe Ismail Qemali në kujtimet e veta kur thotë: "Një nga miqtë e mi më të vjetër shqiptarë, Saaid Efendi me rastin që shkonte në Tripoli, erdhi të konsultohej në Romë, për të patur një marrëveshje me Mareshal Rexhep Pashën. U kthye pas pak kohësh nga Tripoli shumë i vrarë, nga një sëmundje që e shqetësonte prej kohësh. U bë një konsultë me mjekët më të mirë të Romës, por ishte një sëmundje e pa shërueshme. Arriti të marrë pak forca, dhe shkoi në qytetin e tij të lindjes në Dibër, ku vdiq pak ditë më vonë." Gjatë kthimit të tij për në atdhe i kishte ndihmuar shumë Refik Toptani, në shtëpinë e të cilit Hoxhë Voka i lodhur dhe i sëmur rëndë i kalon dy ditë, dhe pastaj fshehurazi me tre kuaj që i siguroi vetë Refi Topatani nisen për në Dibër ku arrin pas katër ditësh. Pas një kohe shumë të shkurtë më 21 nëntor 1903, idealisti dhe punëtori i pa lodhur për të mirën dhe përparimin e kombit të vetë Hoxhë Said Najdeni në moshë mjaft të re 39 vjeçare ndërroi jetë. 





Në momentet e fundit të jetës, para se t'i pushoi edhe për pak qaste rrahja e zemrës, Hoxhë Saidi kishte lënë këtë porosi: "Pa fituar Shqipëria lirinë, mos më vini gurë mbi varrin tim. Pasi të fitohet liria të m'i vini gurët duke i shkruar shqip. Mbi ta të vini një flamur." Pra siç po shihet Saidi nuk e humbte shpresën se do të vijë dita kur edhe zogu edhe bilbili do të këndojnë lirisht shqip. Hoxhë Voka prej gjuhëve të huaja fliste turqisht, arabisht dhe frëngjisht. 





Me rastin e vdekjes së Said Hoxhës nëpër gazetat e kohës u botuan artikuj nga njerëz që e njohën dhe i çmuan përpjekjet e tij për çështjen kombëtare, me ç'rast ne do ti veçojmë disa. Kristo Luarasi do të shkruajë: " Në fund të motit 1903 vdiq në Dibër shqiptari me zemër e me mend Said Hoxha...Ish njeri i matur, me vetia të mira dhe do t'i kish bërë shumë shërbime kombit sikur të kish rrojtur akoma." Nikolla Naço do të shkruaj: "Me të keqe të madhe mësuam vdekjen e atdhetarit tënd Said Dibrani një shqiptari të vërtetë, një të madhi ushtar të pa lodhur të Shqipërisë." Kurse Sotir Kolea duke e portretizuar personalitetin e Hoxhës do të shkruajë: "I butë e i urtë, fjalë e gojë mjaltë, me zemër të gjerë dhe të thellë. Said efendiu qe atdhetar i rrallë, i pjellë e i lindur për punë propagande së cilës i qe dhënë me mish e me shpirt." Ndërsa Shahin Kolonja njeriu i cili i ndihmoi hoxhës shumë, gjatë vuajtjes së dënimit me burg në Stamboll do të theksoja: "Said Efendi 
Dibrani përhapi mendime të pëlqyera e bëri punë të mirë, po guvernë e fëlliqur e ndiqte si >Firauni Musanë> dhe kishte urdhëruar ta bënin syrgjyn...Said Efendiu ishte shqiptarë i vërtetë, i stolisur me vetia të mira e me urtësi, me mish e me shpirt për mbarëvajtjen e Atdheut." 





Delegatët e Kongresit të Dibrës (1909) në mesin e të cilëve ishin edhe Aqif, Pasha, Mutesim Këllëçi, Sadik Pasha, Islam Vrioni, Qenani Abdyli, Prenç Xhelali, Dervish Biçaku, Dervish Hima, dr. Ibrahim Temo, dhe Hafëz Ali Korça e vizituan varrin e tij dhe mbajtën fjalime. 





Dijetari dhe atdhetari i shquar hafëz Ali Korça, për këtë rast ka shkruar një kujtim për Said Najdenin: "Një kujtim për të ndjerin Hoxha Sait Vokën: Atë ditë që do të ndahemi prej Dibrës, vizituam varrin e ndritur të të ndjerit hoxhë Sait Vokës. I ndjeri Sait pati qenë një nga idealistët e vjetër, është përpjekur tepër për shkronjat shqipe, pati shkruar edhe një libër me titull . I mjeri ka vuajtur, por edhe ka vdekur i tuberkolizuar në rrugë të atdhetarizmit." 





Prej veprave që na kanë mbet nga ky rilindës janë dy: "Fe rrëfenjësja e myslimanëve", botuar në shtypshkronjën Mrothëria në Sofje në vitin 1900, që ka 64 faqe dhe e dyta është "Abetare e gjuhës shqipe ndë të folë gegënisht", botuar po në Sofje më 1900, por pa emër të autorit, pra anonime me 16 faqe. E para është një vepër fetare e mbështetur në parimet Kur'anore, që janë të detyrueshme për të gjithë besimtarët myslimanë. Ky përfaqëson një manual fetar, por me mjaft të dhëna patriotike dhe filozofike. Ai pranon dy dituri: atë fetare dhe atë të mendjes, të cilat, duke u mbështetur në Kur'an, nuk i kundërvihen njëra-tjetrës. Nuk e mohon rolin që luan feja në ndërtimin moral-etik të njeriut, por e mban edhe mendimin se feja nuk e pengon njeriun të ketë dashuri ndaj atdheut... dhe nëse shqiptari e pranon alfabetin latin nuk bën kurrfarë mëkati, sepse mund të mbetet përsëri besimtar i devotshëm. Dituria për të është një armë e fuqishme, që mëkon ndërgjegjen kombëtare, që e njeh njeriun me shumë të dhëna, i jep atij pavarësi dhe e bënë të barabartë me të tjerët. Parulla e Hoxhë Najdenit ishte: "Që shqiptarët të shpëtojnë nga rreziku, ka vetëm një rrugë: me u zgjua kombi, me mësue gjuhën e tij, me i dalë zot vetes." 





Në shenjë nderi dhe respekti sot në qytetin e Dibrës një shkollë mbanë emrin e këtij patrioti dhe veprimtari të pa harruar. 











Me respekt, Engjell BUXHAKU, sternipi i Said Najdenit

----------


## biligoa

Kuvendet në Dibër kanë qenë parlamente të kohës. 

Me fjalën kuvend në Dibër kuptohej një mbledhje e zgjeruar e pjesëtarëve të një bashkësie ose e disa bashkësive ndërmjet tyre. Në kuvende malësorët diskutonin probleme që i përkisnin një komuniteti të caktuar në kohë paqeje e në kohë lufte. Probleme të kohës së paqes ishin problemet ekonomike të zhvillimit të bujqësisë e blegtorisë (qetë e punës, çifçiu, fara, kultura që do të mbillej, barinjtë, stanet dhe vathët); e pronësisë, si të tokave, kullotave, pyjeve, merave, bjeshkëve (shitblerja e ndërresat tyre), të trojeve, të rrugëve, ujërave, kufijve; të miqësisë, si fejesa e martesa, kumarëllëku e byrazerllëku etj. Probleme të kohës së luftës ishin mobilizimi sipas thirrjes së fisit, mëhallës, katundit, krahinës (Malit ose Bajrakut) për të mbrojtur nderin, shtëpinë, tokën e pasurinë nga fiset e tjera, katundet fqinje, krahinat fqinje apo nga pushtimet e huaja; gjakmarrje e hakmarrje etj. 


Kuvendet në Dibër kanë qenë parlamente të kohës. Me fjalën kuvend në Dibër kuptohej një mbledhje e zgjeruar e pjesëtarëve të një bashkësie ose e disa bashkësive ndërmjet tyre. Në kuvende malësorët diskutonin probleme që i përkisnin një komuniteti të caktuar në kohë paqeje e në kohë lufte. Probleme të kohës së paqes ishin problemet ekonomike të zhvillimit të bujqësisë e blegtorisë (qetë e punës, çifçiu, fara, kultura që do të mbillej, barinjtë, stanet dhe vathët); e pronësisë, si të tokave, kullotave, pyjeve, merave, bjeshkëve (shitblerja e ndërresat tyre), të trojeve, të rrugëve, ujërave, kufijve; të miqësisë, si fejesa e martesa, kumarëllëku e byrazerllëku etj. Probleme të kohës së luftës ishin mobilizimi sipas thirrjes së fisit, mëhallës, katundit, krahinës (Malit ose Bajrakut) për të mbrojtur nderin, shtëpinë, tokën e pasurinë nga fiset e tjera, katundet fqinje, krahinat fqinje apo nga pushtimet e huaja; gjakmarrje e hakmarrje etj. Në kuvende diskutoheshin dhe problem të ndorjes, të besës, të mikut, të kremtimit të festave etj. Në atë kohë dalloheshin disa forma kuvendesh, si kuvendi i shtëpisë (ose i hises), kuvendi i vëllazërisë (ose i barkut ose i fisit), kuvendi i mëhallës (i barqeve ose i disa fiseve), kuvendi i katundit (ose i disa mëhallëve), kuvendi i krahinës ose i Malit (ose i disa katundeve) dhe kuvendi ndër Male (ku mblidheshin disa Male ose krahina). Lajmërimi për kuvende bëhej me qitje pushkë sipas mënyrës së caktuar, me ndezje zjarresh, me fjalëtorë që quheshin pojakë, mënyra të tjera etj. Në kuvende ishin të detyruar të merrnin pjesë burrë për pushkë (ose burrë për shtëpi), përfaqësues fisesh, përfaqësues fshatrash, përfaqësues krahinash ose Malesh, sipas qëllimit të kuvendit dhe sipas mënyrës së lajmërimit që bëhej. 



Çfarë diskutohej në kuvendet e burrave? 

Në kuvendin e shtëpisë ose të hises diskutoheshin probleme të bujqësisë, blegtorisë, toka, livadhet, pyjet, çobani, ustai i veglave të punës, martesat e fejesat, miku e byrazeri, marrëdhëniet me barqet ose fiset e tjera, probleme të gjakmarrjes e të gjakdhënies etj. Në kuvendin e barkut ose të fisit, diskutoheshin probleme midis barqeve ose fiseve, që kishin të bënin me rrugët, kufijtë e tokave, livadhet e pyjet, me barinjtë e ustain e veglave bujqësore, turpe ose bidate që mund të ndodhnin në vëllazëri apo fis ose qëndrimi që duhej të mbahej kur këto ndodhnin në fise të tjera, në katund ose katunde të tjera. Në kuvendin e fiseve ose të katundit diskutoheshin probleme të tokave, kufijve, ujërave, rrugëve, pyjeve, kullotave, për besëprerjen e mikun e prerë, për pushkë me llafe kur dikush qiste pushkë në kundërshtim me kararet e vëna. Të gjitha këto diskutoheshin si për ato që ndodhnin në fise, si për ato që ndodhnin në katund e ndër katunde. Në kuvendin e krahinës ose të Malit diskutoheshin probleme pronësie si ato që përmendëm në raste të tjera, probleme të marrëdhënieve shoqërore e zakonore, probleme etj. Forca e zbatimit të vendimit të kuvendeve ishte e madhe. Askush nuk guxonte të dilte mbi vendimet, kararet e itifaqet e marra. Gjithkush ishte i detyruar t’i zbatonte ato ose në raste moszbatimi gjendej menjëherë përballë një kundërveprimi të pazakontë, siç ishte dëbimi nga fshati i personit përgjegjës bashkë me familjen për një kohë të caktuar ose përgjithmonë, djegia e shtëpisë, prishja e të mbjellave, si kositja para pjekjes e të mbjellave të misrit dhe të lashtave, prerja e pyllit. Kuvendet ishin parlamente krejtësisht demokratike të kohës. Në kuvend para e hali ishin të barabartë. Të gjithë pjesëmarrësit në kuvend uleshin në mënyrë të barabartë. Burra uleshin me kujdes në kuvend dhe sipas një mënyrë të përcaktuar me rigorozitet. Zakonisht, më e preferuara ishte ulja e burrave në formë rrethi, si për të treguar se të gjithë ishin të barabartë. Secili ulej këmbëkryq. Kryetari i kuvendit ulej po këmbëkryq, në rreth me të tjerët, vetëm se me një distancë më të dallueshme nga paraardhësi dhe pasardhësi. Zakonisht burrat që merrnin pjesë në kuvend, shkonin të armatosur. Por edhe mënyra e mbajtjes së armëve në kuvend ishte e përcaktuar me një rregullore të veçantë. Pushkët duhej të mbaheshin në prehër. Fjala në kuvend bëhej me radhë. Një fliste, të tjerët dëgjonin në qetësi absolute. Në kuvend nuk lejohej fjala me zë të lartë, me kërcënime, me batuta, me sharje. Në kuvend gjestet e duarve ishin të matura. Askush nuk mund t’i drejtonte, në çfarëdo rrethane, gishtin tjetrit në kuvend dhe askush nuk mund të tundte qoftë edhe instinktivisht, shkopin në drejtim të tjetrit. Si drejtimi i gishtit, si drejtimi i shkopit quheshin kërcënime dhe për këtë gjest ai, në drejtim të të cilit dikush kishte drejtuar gishtin a shkopin, hakmerrej rëndë, deri edhe me vrasje, edhe pse veprime të tilla mund të kishin qenë të rastësishme e të paqëllimshme. Vendimet që merreshin në kuvende, quheshin karare e itifaqe. Vendimet e kuvendeve zbatoheshin sipas kohës së përcaktuar nga kuvendi, si tre muaj, gjashtë muaj, një vit, por zakonisht afatet ishin Shëngjergj më Shëngjergj, Bajram më Bajram, Shëndre më Shëndre. 



*** 

Në Dibër vepronin dy kuvende. Kur mblidheshin Malet e dy Dibrave në Dibër të Epërme kuvendi bëhej te Gurra e Mazhicës dhe kur mblidheshin në Dibër të Poshtme, kuvendi zhvillohej te Ferra e Pashës, në Çidhën. Si katund, vendi i mbledhjeve ishin Zogjaj në Dibër të Epërme dhe Arrasi në Dibër të Poshtme. Kur mblidheshin veç e veç, ata të Dibrës së Epërme mblidheshin tek Kisha në Vorre të Shupenzës, ndërsa kur mblidhej Dibra e Poshtme, kuvendi bëhej te Ferra e Pashës ose te varret e Dali Hasanit. “Mbi të gjitha ishte Mbledhja e Popullit, “Besëlidhja”, “Itifaku” apo “Kuvendi i Madh”. Kuvendet te Ferra e Pashës janë drejtuar nga Salë Demiri dhe në kohë të tjera nga Lusha, Noka, Troci etj., sipas kohës. Ndërsa kuvendet e Dibrës së Epër janë drejtuar nga Salë Markja, Sheh Zerqani, Mersin Dema, Dalip Kara, Cen Leka etj. Afër vitit 1800 filloi të përdorej emërtimi “itifak” që do të thotë besëlidhje, ndërsa më vonë, në fillimet e shekullit XX hyri fjala “kongres”. Itifaqe u lidhen në çdo fshat, në çdo Mal e në çdo krahinë. Kongreset më të rëndësishme të asaj periudhe janë Kongresi i Dibrës 1880 dhe Kongresi i Dibrës 1909. Kohë më vonë gjejmë të përdoret thjesht fjala mbledhje si mbledhja te Varret e Dali Hasanit afër Pilafeve, mbledhja e Gjurrës së Mazhicës, mbledhja te Ferra e Pashës, mbledhja te varret e Shupenzës etj. Të gjitha këto forma ishin besëlidhje të mirëfillta. Të tilla “besëlidhje “ janë bërë dhe në luftërat e tensionet kundër Zogut të zhvilluara në Sllovë, te Kulla e Lumës, në Allajbegi, në Dhoks etj. Pjesëmarrja në këto kuvende ishte masive. Kështu, në Kuvendin e Dibrës, që u mbajt në fushën e hapur të Qernanicës, në korrik 1878, morën pjesë 10 000 veta, kurse në besëlidhjen në malin e Dhoksit morën pjesë 12 000 veta. “Në vitin 1872, Malet e Dibrës lidhën besën për të luftuar kundër turqve osmanë. Luftimet në Kastriot, Sllovë, Muhurr, Zogjaj e Bulqizë, të udhëhequra nga Mahmut Daci, Dalip Karaj dhe Hasan Shini u shkaktuan dëme të mëdha forcave të ushtrisë turke të Demir Pashës, që erdhën për të shtypur kryengritjen në Dibër Mbledhje të Maleve, betime e kuvende janë bërë në shtëpitë e fshatarëve në Viçisht, në Çerenec, në Gropat e Ujkut (Shupenzë), në Mejë të Kalasë, tek Guri i Shpuar (Mazhicë) etj.… 10 mijë dibranë u mblodhën në fushë të Maqellarës, ku u folën Abdyl Frashëri e Iljaz Dibra, të cilët u kërkuan të falnin gjaqet dhe të lidhnin besën…” 



*** 

Kuvendet më të rëndësishme të Dibrës janë mbajtur për t’u organizuar që të përballonin situatat e reja që krijoheshin pas sulmeve, pushtimeve të fuqive të huaja. Të gjitha kuvendet e Dibrës kanë pasur si synim kryesor luftën për liri e pavarësi kombëtare. Disa nga këto kuvende të rëndësishme jo vetëm për historinë e Dibrës janë: 



Kuvendi i Shënlleshit 

Kuvendi i Shënlleshit ose Kuvendi i Dukagjinit, u mbajt në vitin 1603 në Shënllesh të Dardhës. Në këtë kuvend morën pjesë 2000 delegatë, përfaqësues të të gjithë krahinave të Shqipërisë së Veriut dhe të Shqipërisë së Mesme, nga të gjitha krahinat e Veriut dhe të Dukagjinit. 



Kuvendi i Dibrës (1878) 

Kuvendi u mblodh më 1 nëntor 1878 në kryesinë e Iljaz pashë Dibrës. Kuvendi i Dibrës miratoi rezolutën në trajtë memorandumi, e cila përmbante 5 pikat që shtroheshin në programin e Komitetit të Stambollit: formimi i vilajetit të Shqipërisë, krijimi i administratës me nëpunës shqiptarë, zhvillimi i arsimit në gjuhën shqipe, zbatimi i reformave nga Kuvendi i Madh, përdorimi i një pjesë të konsiderueshme të buxhetit për përparimin e arsimit dhe për ndërtime botore. Në rezolutë thuhej se këto kërkesa do t’i paraqiteshin brenda 1 muaji Portës së Lartë me anë të një delegacioni të përbërë nga personalitete të shquara të Shqipërisë, të cilët do të merrnin pëlqimin me shkrim nga të gjitha kazatë dhe sanxhakët shqiptarë. Në rezolutë theksohej vendosmëria e popullit shqiptar për të siguruar plotësimin e kërkesave të lartpërmendura. Rezoluta iu paraqit Portës së Lartë në fillim të shkurtit 1879. 

Kongresi i Dibrës (1880) 

Më 20 tetor 1880, në qytetin e Dibrës, u mblodh një kongres. Në të morën pjesë përfaqësues nga të katër vilajetet, gjithsej 300 delegatë të shoqëruar nga 5000 luftëtarë. Kongresi diskutoi në lidhje me mbrojtjen e Ulqinit, për krijimin e një principate autonome shqiptare dhe të një qeverie të përkohshme. Kongresi, me shumicë votash, u shpreh për mbrojtjen e Ulqinit me tërë rrethinat e tij dhe i dërgoi Riza Pashës, komandantit të Garnizonit të Shkodrës, një kërkesë në formë ultimatumi, ku kërkohej të mbrohej Ulqini. Në kongres u diskutua rreth bashkimit të katër vilajeteve në një principatë të vetme autonome nën protektoratin otoman, me qendër në Elbasan. U vendos që tokat shqiptare të mbroheshin për çdo pëllëmbë, të kishte shkolla e gjykata në gjuhën shqipe dhe administrata të ishte me nëpunës vendas. U vendos që për mbrojtjen e vendit të zbatohej rekrutimi i detyruar ushtarak. Nga të ardhurat që do të mblidheshin prej taksave, 20% e tyre të shpenzohej për arsimin dhe punët botore. Lidhur me formimin e qeverisë së përkohshme pati shumë diskutime e debate të forta. Radikalët dhe të moderuarit ishin kontradiktorë midis tyre dhe asnjëra palë nuk lëshonte pe. U diskutua që në çdo qytet të krijohej një “Bashkim-besëlidhje”, që të kishte edhe zyrat e tij. Këto do të ishin organet qeverisëse të vendit, që do të ruanin rregullin, do të ndalonin vrasjet e vjedhjet dhe do të mblidhnin taksat. Pavarësisht nga debatet, këto “Bashkime-besëlidhje” filluan nga puna në Dibër, Tetovë, Kumanovë, Shkup e gjetkë. Në Shkup shpërtheu një demonstratë, ku morën pjesë rreth 10 mijë vetë, sepse myftiu i qytetit u përpoq të pengonte veprimtarinë e këtyre bashkimeve. Por ai nuk mundi të sabotonte këto besëlidhje, përkundrazi demonstruesit përzunë myftiun. Nga ky kongres iu dërguan dy peticione Portës së Lartë, ndërsa pushtuesi iu kundërpërgjigj këtyre vendimeve me masa të rrepta ndëshkuese. Ky kongres ndihmoi që të mbahej gjallë fryma e patriotike. Prandaj, gjatë muajve mars-prill 1881, dibranët disa herë u ngritën kundër pushtuesit osman. Për t’i shtypur këto rezistenca, Porta e Lartë dërgoi Dervish Pashën në krye të 6 batalioneve, por nuk arriti ta nënshtronte Dibrën. Kongresi i Dibrës u pasua nga kuvende e besëlidhje të tjera, që i paraprinë Kongresit të Dibrës të vitit 1909. 



Kongresi i Dibrës (1909) 

Mbledhje e organizuar nga Komiteti Qendror xhonturk “Bashkim e Përparim” me karakter të përgjithshëm osman. Kishte për qëllim të bashkonte, nën flamurin e osmanizmit, vendet e Turqisë evropiane, e veçanërisht klasat drejtuese të Shqipërisë. Morën pjesë 325 delegatë nga qytete e ndryshme të vilajeteve të Turqisë evropiane, shumica e të cilëve ishin shqiptarë. Pjesa më e madhe e delegatëve përbëhej nga elementë proturq. Në kongres morën pjesë edhe përfaqësues të forcave patriotike shqiptare, si Dervish Hima, Sotir Peci, Fehim Zavalani, Loni Logori etj. Kongresi miratoi një program prej 17 pikash. Pjesa e parë prej pesë pikash përfaqësonte programin osman të paraqitur qysh në fillim nga xhonturqit. Në pjesën e dytë të programit, të përbërë prej 12 pikash, që iu imponua kongresit prej atdhetarëve shqiptarë, u përfshinë, megjithëse në mënyrë mjaft të moderuar, edhe disa nga kërkesat e Lëvizjes Kombëtare Shqiptare me karakter kulturor. 

Megjithëse Kongresi i Dibrës u thirr si një mbledhje osmane, atdhetarët shqiptarë e shndërruan atë në një arenë të luftës kundër reaksionit xhonturk për mbrojtjen e të drejtave kombëtare të popullit shqiptar. Kuvendi te Guri i Mazhicës (pranverë, 1910) 

Për herë të parë dy Dibrat u mblodhën në Kuvend së bashku më 1910 te Guri i Mazhicës. Bile, këtë kuvend e drejtoi një përfaqësues i Dibrës së Poshtme, Isuf bej Karahasani nga Brezhdani. Pjesëmarrës të tjerë të parisë së Maleve ishin: Zenel Hoxha nga Gjurrasi; Mersim Dema nga Homeshi, Zenel Kraja nga Gjorica; Sheh Hajredini nga Zerqani, Myftar Murrja nga Luznia; Tahir Bazi e Kurt Hoxha nga Muhurri; Llan Kaloshi, Selman Alia, Mud Lusha dhe Selim Noka nga Çidhna, Avdi Ndreu dhe Shaban Kaca nga Dardha; Baftjar Doda, sheh Abazi dhe Hysen Shabani nga Reçi etj. Krerë të Fushës në Kuvend ishin: sheh Abazi i Dohoshishtit, sheh Hasani i Tominit, Rustem Bardulla i Peshkopisë dhe Tahir Tafa i Sohodollit. Në këtë kuvend u diskutua për situatën në të cilën ndodhej Dibra dhe u vendos për vazhdimin e kryengritjes së armatosur kundër osmanëve. 

Kuvendi i Arrasit (13 gusht 1920) 

Ramiz Daci, më 7 gusht 1920, ishte në Arras dhe organizoi një miting me pjesëmarrjen e mbi 3000 vetave (pari e hali) ku shprehën krenarinë për Luftën e Vlorës kundër italianëve dhe shprehën gatishmërinë për të mbrojtur me të gjitha mjete tokat e atdheun e tyre. Në kuvend të Arrasit morën pjesë edhe Ramiz Bej Dibra (i Iljaz Pashës), Dine bej Maqellara, Izet bej Maqellara, Selman Alia (Fushë-Alie), Ramiz Daci, Jashar Erëbara, Ismail Strazimiri, Selë Bajraktari (Arras), Shaqir Dema, Dine Dema, Riza Lusha, Dervish Lusha, Dine Hoxha, Selim Noka (Kandër), Haxhi Noka (Grykë-Nokë), Murat Kaloshi, Abdi Kaloshi, Sali e Selim Noka (Sinë), Dan Cami (Sepetovë), Selman e Haki Mena (Lurë), Llan Destani (Ndregjoni-Lukan), Kurt Spata e Dikë Spata (Blliçe), Ali Tahiri (Pira-Muhurr), nga Daci i Kalisit dhe Lita i Ploshtanit, si dhe disa përfaqësues nga paria e Matit. Më 13 shkurt 1920 u mblodh Kuvendi i Arrasit, mori disa vendime të rëndësishme, të cilat në gojën e popullit u quajtën si vendime të “Qeverisë së Përkohshme”. Kuvendi zgjodhi një shtab, anëtarë të të cilit ishin Ramiz Daci, Jashar Erëbara, Suf Xhelili, Ismail Strazimiri, Destan Puca etj. Shtabi, brenda dy-tri ditëve zgjidhi disa probleme të rëndësishme me karakter politik, ekonomik e ushtarak. Ramiz Daci mori një letër nga Hasan Prishtina, i cili e informonte se kishte marrë pjesë në një kongres të delegatëve fuqiplotë dhe diplomatëve të kombit italian, hungarez e bullgar, të cilët kishin përgatitur programin e një kryengritjeje të përgjithshme dhe se kongresi kishte vendosur që “dibranët të sulmonin ushtrinë serbe më 15 gusht 1920”. Atë ditë që u mblodh Kuvendi i Arrasit, ushtria serbe bombardoi nga Lisi i Trenës stacionin e gjindarmërisë në Luzni. Një ditë më pas, Ramiz Dibra i dërgoi komandës së ushtrisë serbe në Llasen një ultimatum për tërheqje brenda 24 orëve. Serbët qëndruan në heshtje, sepse ata kishin 10 batalione e disa bateri të vendosura në skalione nga Shumbati në Gollobordë, ndërsa kryengritësit ishin më të paktë në numër dhe të pa armatosur. Sulmi i kryengritësve filloi më 13 gusht. Malësorët e Çidhnës, Reçit, Dardhës, Kastriotit, Muhurrit, Zerqanit dhe Gollobordës sulmuan me aq furi sa më 13 gusht Dibra ishte plotësisht e çliruar. Serbët lanë në betejë 1000 të vrarë e 2000 të kapur rob dhe u tërhoqën në tmerr drejt Gostivarit. 

“Mbledhja e Kompromisit” 

Më 6 shtator 1943 u mblodhën përfaqësues të Zonës I Operative të Ushtrisë NAÇL dhe të batalioneve të Maqedonisë (zotërinjtë Jeleste Popovski dhe Toma Sofronovski), përfaqësuesit e forcave popullore të Dibrës (zotërinjtë Cen Elezi, Hysni Dema, Ali Maliqi, Fiqiri Dinia etj.) dhe përfaqësuesit e Ushtrisë NAÇL, Esat Ndreu, Njazi Islami e Sotir Vullkani. Mbledhja zgjodhi një

shtab të luftimeve. Në shtab u zgjodhën: Cen Elezi (kryetar-komandant ) dhe Shaban Strazimiri që përfaqësonin Esat Ndreun, Jeleste Popovskin dhe Hamdi Demën. Në takim u vendos të bëhej bashkimi në luftë me forcat partizane. U ra dakord që shtabi operativ të njihej vetëm kur të futeshin në luftë të dy palët. Shtabi nuk do të ndërhynte në punët e brendshme të qytetit. Rregulli dhe qetësia në qytet do të mbaheshin nga roje të përbashkëta, forcat partizane dhe të Cen Elezit. 



Takimi te Varri i Deli Hasanit 

Më 11 gusht 1943 erdhën në Dibër krerët e Ballit Kombëtar, Mithat Frashëri, Ali Këlcyra, Ethem Haxhiademi, Thoma Orogllai, Isuf Luzi, Hasan Dosti, Faik Quku, Sulejman Meçe… Këta zhvilluan një takim te Varri i Deli Hasanit. Këtu u bisedua për zhvillimin e luftës kundër pushtuesve dhe kundër rrezikut komunist. 



“Kryengritja e Plugjeve” 

1910. Te Gropat e Ujkut, në Shupenzë, u mblodhën në kuvend mbi 500 burra të cilët morën vendime të reja për luftë kundër pushtuesit turk. Mersim Dema nga Homeshi i Grykës së Vogël dhe Mehmet Duriçi nga Vajkali, bashkë me të tjerë patriotë e prijës popullorë të Bulqizës, Grykës së Madhe e Grykës së Vogël, lëshuan kushtrimin për kryengritje të armatosur dhe kërkuan të lidhej besa. Ata u bënë thirrje malësorëve të këtyre krahinave që parmendat t’i zëvendësonin me pushkë e fishekë se jeta e tyre nuk kishte kuptim nën pushtim e në skllavëri. Thirrjes së tyre iu përgjigjen mbi 500 luftëtarë. Burrat u mblodhën tek Gropat e Ujkut, vend që ndodhet 7 km larg Homeshit. Mehmet Duriçi u caktua nga kuvendi që të ishte edhe kontrolluesi i zbatimit të këtij vendimi të rëndësishëm. Të gjitha mjetet e punimit të tokës, si parmendat, zgjedhat e kularët e qeve u grumbulluan në Malin e Bardhë, tek Gropat e Ujkut. Turku u vu në pozita të vështira. Sulmet e kryengritësve bulqizakë e dibranë mbi ushtrinë turke qenë të shumta e të egra. Luftohej shpi më shpi. Luftohej rrugë më rrugë. Luftonin burrat e luftonin gratë. Dikush me pushkë e dikush me sëpatë. I madh e i vogël ishte në mbrojtje të lirisë e ta vatanit. Vetëm nga Bulqiza, Gryka e Madhe e Gryka e Vogël luftonin jo më pak se 500 trima. Asqeria e ushtrisë turke përditë e më shumë merrte goditje vdekjeprurëse. Përditë e më shumë të vrarët në radhët e tyre bëheshin qindra e qindra. Atëherë zaptuesit turq dërguan dy oficerë që të bënin bisedime me prijësit e kryengritësve shqiptarë për t’i zbrapsur e për t’i joshur ata me grada e shpërblime. Por, as Mersim Dema e as Mehmet Duriçi nuk ranë në grackën e tyre, nuk e këmbyen lirinë e Dibrës me përfitimet e tyre. Ata dhanë kushtrim për luftë dhe mobilizuan qindra luftëtarë të rinj për t’u bërë ballë sulmeve inatçore të turqve. Qëndrimi i mëtejshëm i ushtrisë turke në këto anë, përballë këtij rebelimi mbarëpopullor, ishte i pamundur. Perandoria Osmane mblodhi “leckat” nga trojet dibrane e bulqizake… Iku e mundur, për të mos u kthyer më. U duk se shqiptarët fituan lirinë…

''me shtat krala ka vote zani,
 nuk e njeh Dibra sulltanin''



''N`tan Evropen ka shkua fjala,
qe nante vjet luftojne me krala''





''mos na shtie ne ma ngushte,
sepse ndryshe kemi pushke.
kemi pushke jo besa pak,
S`shkelen malet jo pa gjak''.

''pushka e shehit, nje karafile
dyqind djem i ka pas pa hile''.

''T`na shkoje zani ne shtate krala
ne shtate krala ne ballkan
Lufte po bejne trimat per vatan''.

''Demir pasha po ben medet,
per nizamet qe mu feruan krejt''.

''Ska te dhjeta as nizame,
do mbajme arme
do mbajme xhephane,
Dibra mbetet sic ka qene''.

''Me toke teme mbreti c'ka?
rob askujt skemi per tju ba''.

''Ne prizren kane lidh besen
fjala e huta zjarr po qesin''.

''C'jemi shqiptare kemi dhene besen,
faqe n'faqe gjithe do te vdesim''.

''Bini djem kush do me vdek,
trojet tona kush ska me na i prek''.

Dibra e male kuvendojne,
pashane ktu ne se durojme

malet tona cerdhe e lirise
ju kujtonii zanin e Shqipnise

''Pushka e maleve vendin tundi,
kadale turk se te ka ardh fundi''



FATOS DACI

----------


## biligoa

Me gjithë përpjekjet për rivlerësimin e Kongresit të Dibrës
në këto dhjetë vjetët e fundit, nuk është arritur ende të kapërcehen mendimet kontradiktore. Dëshmi për këtë është dhe një botim i fundit dinjitoz, siç është “Historia e popullit shqiptar, vëll. II”. [1]  Nuk mungon, madje, në ndonjë rast dhe ndonjë vlerësim negativ rreth kësaj ngjarjeje, i cili, kurrsesi nuk meriton të merret në shqyrtim.Fakti që Kongresin e organizuan xhonturqit, debatet e ashpra të zhvilluara gjatë punimeve të tij kanë lënë të hapur shtegun për një interpretim jo të saktë të vendimeve të dala prej tij. Ende sot, edhe pse nuk thuhet shprehimisht si më parë, nuk arrijmë, që pas njerëzve që mbanin titullin bej apo pasha dhe, sidomos, pas njerëzve me çallma, të shohim përfaqësues të shquar të Lëvizjes Kombëtare Shqiptare. Ishin pikërisht këta personalitete, të cilët mundësuan ato rezultate sa të papritura për qarqet atdhetare shqiptare dhe ca më shumë edhe të padëshiruara për vetë organizatorët xhonturq. Krerët e “Komitetit “Bashkim e Përparim” gabuan rëndë në llogaritë e veta, kur e caktuan Dibrën si qendër të këstij Kongresi. Tubimi i korrikut 1909 dëshmoi se Shehri jo vetëm  kishte qenë, por dhe kishte mbetur një nga vatrat më të rëndësishme të lëvizjes çlirimtare e më pas kombëtare shqiptare. Kongresi në sajë të luftës së delegatëve atdhetarë u shpall dhe vijoi punimet si kongres thjesht shqiptar. Këtë karakter etnik të shprehur qartë gjatë gjithë punimeve si dhe në dokumentacionin e miratuar në përfundim të tij, ai e ruajti dhe pas përpjekjeve të delegatit serb të Shkupit, Elezoviç, në mbështetje dhe të përpjekjeve të autoriteteve xhonturke për ta mohuar një fakt të tillë. Në kongres, krahas turqishtes si gjuhë zyrtare e Parandorisë, u përdor dhe gjuha shqipe, çka u pasqyrua dhe në dokumentet përfundimtare të tij, të cilat u botuan në të dy gjuhët.Emërtimi si “Kongresi kushtetues i përbashkët shqiptaro-osman” i kongresit, por dhe të gjitha punimet e tij provuan plotësisht se ai u mbajt dhe përfundoi si një kongres shqiptar. Delegatëve të mbledhur në Dibër 95 vjet më parë u shihet për të madhe se e quajtën tubimin e tyre “Kongresi kushtetues i përbashkët shqiptaro-osman”. Po të kemi parasysh faktin që shqiptarët do të ishin të dënuar edhe për katër vjet të tjera të qëndronin në kuadër të Perandorisë Osmane, ky formulim nuk ka pse të krijojë kurrëfarë shqetësimi apo dhe keqkuptimi te studiuesit e sotshëm. Mos të harrohet se Lëvizja Kombëtare Shqiptare përballë rrezikut të copëtimit të trojeve shqiptare nga fqinjët shovinistë, vijonte t’i përmbahej programit të saj minimum për sendërtimin një herë për një herë vetëm të autonomisë së Shqipërisë dhe jo të Pavarësisë. Ato shprehnin interesin e shqiptarëve që të qëndronin të bashkuar nën Perandorinë Osmane, si nënshtetas të saj. Tani me përmbysjen e pushtetit autokrat të sulltan Abdyl Hamidit të Dytë, shpresonin të gëzonin të mirat që premtonte vendosja e regjimit parlamentar. Ky titullim i Kongresit në vendimet e tij shpreh drejt përbërjen e delegatëve, përpjekjen për t’i kanalizuar të gjithë forcat politike shqiptare të kohës në hullinë e sendërtimit të synimeve të Lëvizjes Kombëtare. Në të sanksionohet pa mëdyshje qëndrimi i palëkundur i shqiptarëve nënshtetas osmanë, të konsideruar padrejtësisht nga shumë anë si reaksionarë, në mbështetje të kushtetutës  për vendosjen e së cilës  ata dhanë një ndihmesë të veçantë. 

Duke e quajtur  tubimin e tyre “Kongresi kushtetues i përbashkët shqiptaro-osman”, delegatët shqiptarë në shumicë u ngritën mbi dallimet fetare dhe u deklaruan jo thjesht osmanë, siç kërkonte doktrina nacional-shoviniste e xhonturqve të porsaardhur në pushtet. Ata sanksionuan në këtë vendim programatik pikërisht atë që u mohohej nga sundimtarët e vjetër  dhe të rinj të Turqisë, kombësinë e përbashkët, pa dallime fetare të ngritur mbi bashkësinë e gjuhës, të territorit, të traditave historike e të vetëdijes kombëtare. Me këtë formulim ata iu kundërvunë edhe politikave teokratike mesjetare të identifikimit të fesë me kombësinë, të ndjekur  nga shtetet fqinje dhe kishat balkanike. Ajo çka po konsiderohet e metë e punës së delegatëve të Kongresit, në të vërtetë përbën një meritë të madhe në qëndrimet e tyre politike.

Kongresi i Dibrës ka meritën e madhe se ai dëshmoi katërcipërisht, që elementi shqiptar ishte nga ana demografike dhe etnike elementi mbizotërues në zotërimet osmane në Ballkan aso kohe. Kjo, jo vetëm përsa i takonte katër vilajeteve perëndimore të Rumelisë, që bënin pjesë në konceptin territorial të kërkesave kombëtare të shqiptarëve, që nga koha e Lidhjes Shqiptare të Prizrenit.

Platforma e Kongresit e parapërgatitur qysh më parë nga organizatorët xhonturq, u hodh poshtë nga shumica e delegatëve që në mbledhjen e parë të tij.

Si rrjedhim, Kongresi i Dibrës, sapo filloi punimet e tij, pushoi së qeni një forum xhonturk dhe u shndërrua menjëherë në arenë të ndeshjes së qarqeve atdhetare të shqiptarëve me organizatorët e tij. Për më tepër ky Kongres, në saje të guximit dhe vendosmërisë së delegatëve atdhetarë, u kthye në tribunë të zjarrtë të parashtrimit me forcë të problemeve kardinale që shqetësonin Lëvizjen Kombëtare Shqiptare. Patriotët shqiptarë nuk u mjaftuan me kaq, por mundën, gjithashtu, që në këtë tubim të sanksiononin, qoftë dhe në formë të moderuar, kërkesa që objektivisht çonin në drejtim të hapjes së rrugës për realizimin e autonomisë së Shqipërisë. Kongresi u shndërrua në një forum vendimmarrës i shqiptarëve përballë pushtetit xhonturk dhe në praninë sa autoritare po aq dhe aktive të përfaqësuesve të tij. Për këto arsye, përfaqësuesi i Komitetit xhonturk në këtë kongres Ejup Sabri Ohri, siç na njofton Haki Stërmilli dhe burime të tjera, Kongresin e Dibrës e quajti gur themeltar të “Vetëqeverimit të Shqipërisë”. Prandaj, ai kërkoi mbylljen e Kongresit, në të vërtetë, shpërndarjen e tij. Porse me këmbënguljen e delegatëve atdhetarë tubimi i vijoi punimet dhe mori vendime shumë të rëndësishme për të ardhmen e Shqipërisë. 

Kërkesa të tilla si ajo që nëpunësit të dinin gjuhën dhe zakonet e vendit, futja e gjuhës shqipe në shkollat shtetërore, hapja e shkollave në gjuhën shqipe, kryerja e shërbimit ushtarak në vend nuk përbënin një fitore të vogël për Lëvizjen Kombëtare Shqiptare. Kongresi atyre iu dha një forcë vendimore me peshë shumë të madhe, sepse në të përfaqësoheshin të gjitha krahinat e vendit dhe të gjitha forcat politike shqiptare të të  gjitha krahëve. Që nga Lidhja e Prizrenit, asnjë tubim masiv i tillë i shqiptarëve në vend nuk kishte arritur t’i parashtronte kërkesa të tilla me karakter të theksuar politik autoriteteve osmane.

Atdhetarët e shquar, pjesëmarrës të këtij kongresi shfrytëzuan rastin me shumë aftësi dhe guxim për të realizuar në këtë kongres ato çka rrethet politike atdhetare shqiptare prej kohësh po përpiqeshin për t’i formuluar dhe paraqitur në mënyrë programatike në emër të popullit shqiptar.

Nga reaksioni xhonturk dhe ai shovinist ballkanas i përfaqësuar në këtë kongres, ky forum u konsiderua me shqetësim, “parlamenti i Rumelisë”. Pra, ky do të ishte parlamenti i shqiptarëve, i shumicës së popullsisë së këtyre trevave, çka e dëshmonte dhe vetë shkalla e përfaqësimit të tyre në të. Prandaj, elementët në fjalë kundërshtuan me forcë institucionalizimin e këtij tubimi, çka formalisht nuk e arritën. 

Në këtë kuptim, Kongresi i Dibrës ishte një hap i ri shumë i madh përpara në parashtrimin dhe në rrugën e realizimit të të drejtave kombëtare të shqiptarëve. 

Parë me këtë sy, Kongresi i Dibrës megjithëse nismën për thirrjen dhe organizimin e tij e patën xhonturqit, nuk i përligj pretendimet, të cilat nuk mungojnë dhe sot e kësaj dite, rreth tij. Sipas tyre ky kuvend, meqë nuk qe organizuar nga shqiptarët, por qenka kurdisur nga të huajt e, madje, edhe nga armiqtë e Shqipërisë, të vlerësohet negativisht siç është bërë deri vonë. Madje, qëndrime të tilla negative vërehen në ndonjë rast edhe snë ditët tona. Shqiptarët në këtë kongres nuk kanë shërbyer si mashë në duart e xhonturqve. Pra, kurrsesi nuk qëndron pretendimi që ky na qenka “kongresi i turpit”. Jo rastësisht, Dibra, pas një viti, u bë një nga objektivat e terrorit të egër të gjeneralit famëkeq Shefqet Turgut Pashës. Në fund të fundit, ekspedita ushtarake e tij kishte për synim të pengonte fillimin e vënies në jetë të vendimeve të Kongresit të Dibrës. 

 Përkujtimi i nëntëdhjetë e pesëvjetorit të këtij Kongresi është një homazh plotësisht i merituar jo vetëm për atdhetarët dibranë me Vehbi Agollin në krye, të cilët dhanë ndihmesën e vet në kthesën që morën punimet e Kongresit si dhe për vendimet e rëndësishme që u morën aty. E gjithë Shqipëria nderon dhe përulet me respekt përpara atdhetarëve si Hafiz Ali Korça, Abdyl Ypi, Qenan Manastiri, të cilët qëndruan në ballë të debateve të ashpra që u zhvilluan në Kongres. Duke pasur përkrah dhe Rexhep Vokën  e Haxhi Ali Elbasanin e të tjerë, me luftën e tyre të vendosur, e bënë Kongresin e Dibrës arenë të luftës së mendimit më të përparuar atdhetar të shqiptarëve për atë kohë, kundër  qëndrimeve reaksionare dhe antishqiptare të xhonturqve dhe të elementëve turkomanë. Këta atdhetarë të mbështetur nga Dervish Hima, Ibrahim Temo, Sotir Peci, Loni Logori, Ferit Ypi, Fehim Zavalani e plot të tjerë që nuk morën pjesë drejtpërsëdrejti në mbledhjet e komisionit të ngushtë të Kongresit, bënë që kongresi të shndërrohej në tribunë luftarake për shpalosjen e kërkesave të mirëfillta politike të shqiptarëve, të kërkesave më të përparuara të rretheve atdhetare shqiptare. Me këtë rast nderohet një plejadë atdhetarësh të shquar shqiptarë, pra, jo vetëm dibranë, të fillimit të këtij shekulli. Të gjithë së bashku këta atdhetarë e shndërruan Kongresin e Dibrës në një forum të Lëvizjes Kombëtare Shqiptare në të cilin u mbajtën qëndrimet dhe u morën vendimet më të avancuara dhe më me peshë të Lëvizjes Kombëtare Shqiptare, për periudhën pas Lidhjes së Prizrenit.

         Edhe kur u arrit te një vlerësim, përgjithësisht, pozitiv të punimeve të Kongresit të Dibrës, vlerësimi i vendimit që ai mori për çështjen e alfabetit që do të përdorej në shkolla, mbeti tërësisht negativ. Kompromisi që u pranua në këtë tubim për çështjen e alfabetit, u konsiderua një qëndrim taktik që shënonte një hap prapa jo të vogël në krahasim me vendimin e Kongresit të Manastirit. Porse analiza e thelluar e këtij vendimi në përqasje me gjendjen në vend, me vendimin e Kongresit të Manastirit dhe me ecurinë e zhvillimit të Lëvizjes Kombëtare Shqiptare në të ardhmen e afërt lejon të rishikohet dhe të arrihet në përfundime të tjera.

       Analiza e vendimit të Kongresit të Dibrës për çështjen e alfabetit dëshmon katërcipërisht se nuk kemi të bëjmë me një kundërvënie ndaj vendimit të Kongresit të Manastirit. Përkundrazi, në Dibër u sanksionua një mbështetje e fuqishme e institucionalizuar në gjirin e të gjitha forcave politike shqiptare të kohës përballlë nacionalshovinistëve xhonturq në mbështetje të vendimeve të marra në Kongresin e ABC-së në Manastir.

*        *        *

Një vend të rëndësishëm në punimet e Kongresit të Dibrës zuri diskutimi i propozimit të klerikut atdhetar Hafiz Ali Korça për hapjen e shkollave shqipe e mbajtjen e tyre nga qeveria si dhe për futjen e gjuhës shqipe në shkollat shtetërore.  Ai parashtroi me vendosmëri:  

"Ndër atao fshatra ku s'ndodhen shkolla fillore medoemos të çelen edhe ndër gjithë shkollat e Shqipërisë gjuha kombëtare (nënvizimi ynë-G. Sh.) të këndohet… Megjithatë, në Shqipëri kur tërë gjuhët mësohen gjuha e jonë përse të mos mësohet?".[2] Këto deklarata bëheshin në një tubim të thirrur dhe të organizuar nga xhonturqit, në praninë e autoriteteve osmane, përfaqësuesve të Komitetit xhonturk dhe të elementëve turkomanë të cilët nuk ishin të paktë. Ai nuk u parashtrua në një rreth të ngushtë atdhetarësh shqiptarë, siç kishte qoftë edhe në një tubim shumë të rëndësishëm si Kongresi i Manastirit.

Në këto rrethana, kjo parashtresë do të shkaktonte një debat tejet të ashpër.  Një delegat i quajtur Sudi efendiu ngriti problemin e mospajtimeve midis shqiptarëve për çështjen e alfabetit. Dhe në këtë mes ai kishte parasysh, në radhë të parë, pikërisht vendimin të quajtur binjak nga Asdreni, të Kongresit të Manastirit. Deputeti i Shkodrës, Riza bej Kopliku, arriti deri aty sa të deklaronte, se nuk na duhej shqipja, se mjaftonte gjuha osmane.  I këtij mendimi ishte edhe Sadik Pasha. Përballë deklaratave të tilla myftiu i Manastirit, Rexhep Voka Tetova, u shpreh me indinjatë: "Bobo, sa turp i madh! Qysh thuhet s'na duhet gjuha kombëtare?"[3]  Ai u mbështet nga Seid Kruja, i cili deklaroi: Turqishtja nuk na volit në gojë, pasha zotin, ne do të këndojmë shqip.            

Haxhi Muhamed Vlora dhe Haxhi Ali Elbasani, duke pasur parasysh disa tekste të vëna në qarkullim aso kohe, shprehën frikën se mos mësimi i shqipes do t'i sillte dëme fesë muslimane.  Hafiz Ali Korça me fjalën e tij ndikoi pozitivisht, sidomos te Haxhi Aliu, duke krijuar bindjen se mësimi i shqipes nuk drejtohej kundër besimit islam.  

Mendimet e Hafiz Aliut u mbështetën dhe nga Abdyl Ypi, i cili foli në gjuhën shqipe. Fjala e tij u prit me duartrokitje dhe me miratimin e shumë vetave, sidomos nga delegatët Seidi, Murad Jakova, si dhe nga Jusuf bej Karahasani. Ky deklaroi me vendosmëri: "Nuk heqim dorë nga gjuha jonë".  Ishte vendosmëria e këtyre atdhetarëve që i detyroi dhe elementët e lëkundur, por dhe ata kundërshtarë të pranonin që në vendimet e Kongresit të futej dhe kërkesa për gjuhën dhe shkollat shqipe, pavarësisht nga kundërshtitë lidhur me çështjen e alfabetit. Halim Tetova, nga fundi i debatit nxorri në shesh përsëri çështjen e shkronjave, pra të alfabetit, diskutim i të cilit në këtë mbledhje u mënjanua me këmbëngulje nga delegatët që kishin parashtruar kërkesën për shkollat shqipe.  

Delegati Mustafa Arifi theksoi, se në thelb të gjithë jemi dakort, pavarësisht nga pikëpamjet e ndryshme për çështje të dorës së dytë. Dhe mbi këtë bazë, pas gjithë atyre debateve, u pranua propozimi i Hafiz Aliut.  [4]

Debatet e mësipërme lejojnë të kuptohen rrethanat tejet të vështira në të cilat ishin të detyruar të punonin atdhetarët shqiptarë. Megjithatë, ata mundën të imponoheshin dhe në mjedise fillimisht të pavolitshme si ai i Kongresit të Dibrës. Kërkesat për përdorimin e gjuhës shqipe në institucionet publike u thelluan me propozimin e Andrea Ballamaçit, i cili kërkoi që të krishterët shqiptarë dhe vllehët, të jenë të lirë të falen në gjuhët e tyre nëpër kisha. Këtë kërkesë e mbështeti në të drejtat kushtetuese që kishin siguruar, sipas tij, lirinë e gjuhës dhe të fjalës.                                              Kjo e drejtë dhe ajo e mësimit në gjuhën amtare, sipas oratorit Ballamaçi, ishte në përputhje me interesat osmane. Me këtë arsyetim kërkohej që këto shkolla t'i shkëpusnin lidhjet me kishën, nënkupto, me Patrikanën dhe të vareshin drejtpërdrejtë nga Ministria e Arsimit.[5] Në vijim, delegati bullgaro-maqedonas Vasil Shanov mbështeti Ballamaçin që lutjet të jenë të lira, të bëhen në gjuhën kombëtare. [6]                                         Megjithë kundërshtimet këmbëngulëse të disa delegatëve, Kongresi, sipas nenit të tretë të vendimeve të tij, sanksiononte: “në çdo vend të Shqipërisë të hapen shkollat e para, të dyta, tregëtare, kollegje dhe gjuh e vendit dmth.  shqipja do-e-mos do të mësohet, si dhe nër shkollat zyrtare, po menyr' e mësimit është pas dashjes të cilit do dhe e lirë.  Të prishurat e këtyre shkollave do t'i paguajnë qeverija.”  Pra, kjo kërkesë e rëndësishme e Lëvizjes Kombëtare Shqiptare iu imponua nismëtarëve të Kongresit dhe elementëve turkomanë jo të paktë, që merrnin pjesë në të.                                  Vendimi i mësipërm provon qartë se delegatët atdhetarë gjatë debateve tepër të ashpra mposhtën kundërshtimet e elementëve turkomanë, qofshin dhe deputetë, për të cilët ishte e mjaftueshme gjuha osmane dhe imponuan kërkesat e tyre për hapjen e shkollave në gjuhën shqipe dhe futjen e gjuhës shqipe në shkollat shtetërore ekzistuese.                                     Duhet të kemi parasysh që në Kongres shprehimisht nuk u bë fjalë  për përdorimin e alfabetit turko-arab në mësimin e shqipes në këto shkolla. Vetë vendimet e Kongresit nuk u botuan me këtë alfabet, por me alfabetin latin të miratuar në Manastir dhe në gjuhën zyrtare të Perandorisë, në osmanisht.                                                                                Por, formulimi i kërkesës lidhur me alfabetin që do të përdorej për shkrimin e shqipes, qysh atëherë e deri në ditët tona, ka ngjallur mjaft diskutime, duke errësuar sërish vlerësimin tërësor objektiv të vendimeve që u morën në këtë tubim si dhe karakterizimin e përgjithshëm të Kongresit në tërësi. [7]

     Po të kemi parasysh ndikimin që vijonin të ruanin elementët turkomanë dhe peshën e tyre në Kongres, të siguruar me ndihmën e autoriteteve xhonturke, kjo pikë e vendimeve të Kongresit shtron detyrën që ajo të rivlerësohet. Ka vend për ta parë atë më objektivisht. Në raport me rrethanat dhe me këtë fitore duhet parë dhe mënyra e parashtrimit të çështjes së alfabetit. Zgjedhja e tij u la e lirë. Porse ky formulim, në parim, i drejtë, do të shfrytëzohej një herë për një herë nga autoritetet xhonturke dhe elementët  turkomanë për të detyruar të përdorej alfabeti turko-arab. Duke përfituar prej dobësisë së rretheve atdhetare dhe lidhjeve të tyre jo të ngushta me terrenin konkret për një moment, ato krijuan probleme jo të mëdha, duke rrezikuar jo pak zgjidhjen e drejtë të problemit.  

          Duhet pasur mirë parasysh që në vendimin e Kongresit të Dibrës nuk u bë fjalë shprehimisht, siç pretendohet dhe sot e kësaj dite, rreth ndonjë kërkese për përdorimin e alfabetit turko-arab në mësimin e shqipes në këto shkolla. Vetë vendimet e Kongresit nuk u botuan me këtë alfabet, por me alfabetin latin të miratuar në Manastir dhe në gjuhën zyrtare të perandorisë Osmane, në osmanisht. Edhe vetë Rexhep Tetova i cili nuk u tregua këmbëngulës në zbatimin e vendimeve për të cilat ishte shprehur dhe vetë në Dibër, kujtimet e tij për Kongresin e Dibrës i botoi në shqip me alfabet latin.  

          Vendimi i Kongresit të Dibrës për çështjen e alfabetit që “menyr' e mësimit është pas dashjes të cilit do dhe e lire”   ishte formuluar dhe parashtruar, në fakt, në përputhje me vendimet e Kongresit të Manastirit. Si i tillë, ai qe pasqyrim i shkallës së zhvillimit të lëvizjes kulturore dhe arsimore kombëtare Pra, ai nuk qe vetëm një qëndrim taktik, i konsideruar dhe si lëshim, gjithsesi, i përkohshëm. Për rrjedhim, ky vendim nuk duhet parë vetëm si rezultat i presionit të reaksionit turkoman dhe klerikal në këtë Kongres. Në fund të fundit, ai qe dhe pasqyrim i shkallës së ndikimit të rretheve atdhetare brenda e sidomos jashtë këtij tubimi. Në fund të fundit, ai qe e pse jo, edhe shprehje e dobësive e të Lëvizjes Kombëtare Shqiptare.

           Megjithëse në fushën kulturore arsimore qenë përqendruar prej dhjetëra vjetësh forcat kryesore të Lëvizjes Kombëtare Shqiptare brenda dhe jashtë vendit, këto nuk qenë të afta ta përballonin plotësisht gjendjen e krijuar në vend nga politika shtypëse e administratës hamidiane në fushën arsimore e kulturore. Këto forca nuk mundën, momentalisht, ta shfrytëzonin në favor të tyre vendimin realist të Kongresit të Dibrës përsa i takon të drejtës së tyre për zgjedhjen e alfabetit që do të përdorej në shkollat shqipe.  Paaftësia e, sidomos, pamundësia e rretheve atdhetare për ta zbatuar një herë për një herë këtë vendim në të mirë të përhapjes së gjuhës shqipe dhe të shkollimit të nxënësve shqiptarë në këtë gjuhë me alfabetin kombëtar, nuk mund ta zbehë rëndësinë e tij si një arritje shumë e madhe e Lëvizjes Kombëtare në tërësi.                                    Duke pasur parasysh shkallën momentale të organizimit e të veprimit të rretheve atdhetare brenda vendit, gazeta “Zgjim’ i Shqipërisë” e Janinës, shkruante: “…konstitucia na gjeti të pagatishëm,…U kapmë me rrëmbim pas degëvet, tek lypsej të kapeshim nga rrënjëtë”. [8]                                                                                            Rezultatet e Kongresit të Dibrës, në përgjithësi, si dhe ato për gjuhën dhe shkollën, në veçanti, shtypi i kohës jo vetëm që nuk i pa me sy nihilist, por përkundrazi. Pati gazeta [9] të cilat e vunë atë për nga rëndësia, jo pa të drejtë, në një rrafsh me Kongresin e Manastirit, duke shprehur dhe pakënaqësinë ndaj vendimeve jo plotësisht të dëshiruara të të dy këtyre kongreseve.[10] Lënia e lirë e zgjedhjes së alfabetit, sipas dëshirës, në Kongresin e Dibrës ishte, në fakt, i njëjtë për nga formulimi dhe vlera me vendimin e dyzuar të Kongresit të Manastirit. Vendimi i Kongresit të Manastirit kishte parasysh ata që dinin të lexonin shqip me alfabet latin, numri i të cilëve edhe pse shtohej pa pushim, relativisht ishte tepër i kufizuar. Ndërsa, vendimi i Kongresit të Dibrës kërkonte të neutralizonte ata që kishin mësuar apo mësonin në shkollat turke, numri i të cilëve ishte shumë i vogël në krahasim me numrin mbizotërues të analfabetëve, por gjithsesi mës i madh se ai i atyre që atëherë quheshin latinxhinj.         

    Ndonjë gazetë, të keqen nuk e shihte, me arsye, te drejtësia e vendimeve të Kongresit të Dibrës, të cilën nuk e vinte në dyshim, por te mungesa e vendosmërisë së shumë prej pjesëmarrësve të tij për t’i vënë ato në jetë. Këta (mjaft nga ata u larguan nga Shqipëria), nën trysninë e terrorit të ushtrive xhonturke, nuk e patën të lehtë të tregoheshin konsekuentë në zbatimin e vendimeve që ata vetë morën në këtë tubim.[11] Mos të harrojmë që Kongresi i Dibrës u bë pas terrorit që ushtroi ekspedita ndëshkuese e Xhavit pashës në pranverë të vitit 1909 dhe në prag të rifillimit të saj në vjeshtën e po atij viti.                                  Në kundërshtim me synimet e nismëtarëve xhonturq, Kongresi i Dibrës vijoi dhe përfundoi si një kongres thjesht shqiptar. Në të, siç do të shkruante dhe gazeta “Shqypeja e Shqypënisë”, peshorja “randoi më shumë në anët e shqyptarëvet”.[12] Si gjuhë e kongresit, u përdor dhe shqipja, çka u pasqyrua dhe në dokumentet përfundimtare të tij, të cilët u botuan jo vetëm në gjuhën zyrtare të Perandorisë, por dhe në gjuhën shqipe me alfabetin latin. Një moment i tillë nuk është pa rëndësi po të kihet parasysh përbërja e Kongresit dhe fakti, se nga kush dhe pse u thirr ai. Kongresi, në fund të fundit, dëshmoi për hapat e mëdha dhe të shpejta që po bënte Lëvizja Kombëtare Shqiptare në vend pas 33 vjet sundimi autokratik të Abdyl Hamidit, një sundim me ngjyresa të theksuara teokratike.    

        Në këtë tubim, edhe pse i organizuar nga xhonturqit, atdhetarët aktivë dhe të vendosur ngritën pikërisht, ato probleme, ekzistencën e të cilave qeveritarët e rinj u përpoqën t’i mohonin me këtë manifestim. Fjala ishte për kërkesat autonomiste të shqiptarëve. Dhe duhet theksuar se në Kongresin e Dibrës u ngritën hapur pikërisht ato probleme që në kongreset e abecesë dhe të arsimit shqip të organizuara nga rrethet e mirëfillta intelektuale e atdhetare shqiptare, nuk arritën asnjëherë të ngriheshin hapur. Siç është bërë zakon të thuhet, ato u diskutuan dhe u formuluan vetëm nëpër mbledhje të fshehta. Kështu ndodhi në Kongresin e Manastirit me programin e parashtruar nga Shahin Kolonja, në atë të Elbasanit dhe përsëri në Kongresin e Dytë të Manastirit. [13]

     Përpjekje të tilla për formulimin e kërkesave politike me përmbajtje autonomiste në rrethe kaq të ngushta dhe, madje ilegale, kanë vlerë vetëm për historinë e mendimit politik edhe ky i pashpallur publikisht dhe drejtpërdrejt. Ai gjente jehonë vetëm nëpër faqet e shtypit shqiptar jashtë vendit, pa arritur t’i parashtrohej Portës së Lartë në mënyrë programore, siç ndodhi me vendimet e Kongresit të Dibrës.     

  Në kongreset arsimore e kulturore, pa dashur të mohojmë rëndësinë e tyre, edhe vetë çështja e shkollave shqipe dhe ajo e alfabetit shqip, u trajtua kryesisht në rrethe të ngushta, si dukuri thjesht shkencore iluministe. Nuk u arrit që ato të parashtroheshin plotësisht siç ishin në të vërtetë, si probleme thellësisht politike kombëtare, pavarësisht se ato konceptoheshin si të tilla. Nga Manastiri dhe Elbasani nuk u arrit të dalin dhe t’i paraqiteshin qeverisë xhonturke kërkesa të tilla nga ana e një përfaqësie shumë të gjerë nga të gjitha trevat shqiptare, si ajo që ishte mbledhur në Kongresin e Dibrës.           Është meritë e delegatëve atdhetarë të Kongresit të Dibrës, të cilët duke u përballur me trysninë e xhonturqve dhe sabotimet e elementëve jo të paktë turkomanë, ngritën me forcë dhe mundën ta fusnin në vendimet e tij dhe kërkesën për hapjen e shkollave të reja shqipe të mbajtura nga shteti dhe futjen e gjuhës shqipe ndër shkollat shtetërore ekzistuese. Me këtë kërkesë ata iu kundërvunë autoriteteve xhonturke që po shpërfillnin si kushtetutën ashtu dhe aktet dikasteriale që kishin nxjerrë vetë me lejen për futjen e mësimit të gjuhës shqipe në shkollat shtetërore turke.                                       Kërkesa për hapjen e shkollave shqipe dhe futjen e gjuhës shqipe në shkollat shtetërore dhe përfshirja e saj në vendimet e Kongresit të Dibrës, e theksojmë, në përfundim të ballafaqimeve të ashpra me përfaqësuesit e autoriteteve xhonturke dhe me elementët turkomanë vendas, shënon një sukses shumë të rëndësishëm për Lëvizjen Kombëtare Shqiptare. Ai u arrit dhe u sanksionua në një tubim me karakter të gjerë politik të përmasave që nuk mund të krahasohet për nga pesha dhe rëndësia me tubimet e tjera të organizuara para dhe madje dhe pas tij.    

Kërkesa e Kongresit të Dibrës drejtuar qeverisë për çështjen e hapjes së shkollave dhe mësimin e gjuhës shqipe ishte në fakt platformë pune. Pa u shqetësuar nga formulimi pragmatist, gjithsesi realist që iu bë në vendimet e Dibrës kërkesës për çështjen e alfabetit, Kongresi i Elbasanit u muar me masat organizative për vënien në jetë të vendimeve të mëparshme jo vetëm të Kongresit të Manastirit, por dhe atij të Dibrës. Aty u shqyrtua, siç dihet, çështja e çeljes së një shkolle normale, krijimi i një qendre të vetme për drejtimin dhe organizimin e lëvizjes arsimore në vend.[14] Këto vendime nuk anashkalonin vendimet e Kongresit të Dibrës për çështjen e shkollës, përkundrazi merrnin masa për sendërtimn e tyre në praktikën shkollore.   

 Zhvillimet e mëvonshme e përligjën plotësisht qëndrimin realist dhe të drejtë të mbajtur në Kongresin e Dibrës për sa i takonte alfabetit. Delegatët e Kongresit të Dytë të Manastirit, duke reflektuar objektivisht rreth peshës së vendimit të marrë në Dibër për këtë çështje e përdorën atë si pikë referimi. Madje, ata shkuan dhe më tej duke bërë fjalë dhe për një qëndrim, kinse, miratues të autoriteteve xhonturke ndaj këtij vendimi. Në mbështetje të vendimeve të marra më 3 prill 1910, përfaqësuesit e klubeve shqiptare që u mblodhën për herë të dytë në Manastir iu drejtuan po atë ditë qeverisë xhonturke me kërkesën për sigurimin e zhvillimit kombëtar të gjuhës dhe të shkollave shqipe. Në parashtresën e tyre theksohej : 

          “Sipas nomit konstitucional duam liri të plotë mi mësimin e gjuhës sonë.

          Mbledhja në emër të klubevet dhe shoqërivet shqiptare është kundra udhës që ka zënë qeveria e sotshme dhe dëshiron  që të ruhen të drejtat e shqiptarëvet, dyke i lënë të punojnë  për përparimnë me shkronjat kombëtare, sipas vendimit të Kongresit të Dibrës që ish pëlqyer nga Qeveria”. [15] 

  Delegatët e Kongresit të Elbasanit, për të çuar më tej luftën për shkrimin dhe shkollat shqipe, nuk iu drejtuan Kongresit të Manastirit, por Kongresit të Dibrës për vetë shkallën e përfaqësimit të shqiptarëve në të si dhe për vetë peshën dhe rëndësinë e vendimeve që u morën aty. 

      Në të vërtetë, shqetësimi kryesor i delegatëve të Kongresit të Dytë të Manastirit ishte përbashkimi organizativ i Lëvizjes Kombëtare Shqiptare, të paktën në fushën kulturore dhe arsimore. Njësimi i alfabetit edhe pse inicionte problemin më të rendësishëm organizativ për kohën prapëseprapë ai mbetej krejtësisht i pamjaftueshëm. Kongresi i Manastirit, Kongresi i Dibrës, Kongresi i Elbasanit dhe Kongresi i Dytë i Manastirit ishin hallka të rendësishme organizative të një procesi të pashmangshëm për trajtimin politik kombëtar të arsimit shqip dhe të çështjes së alfabetit. Ato qenë, në mungesë të një qendre të vetme organizative dhe udhëheqëse të Lëvizjes Kombëtare, përpjekje për organizimin e forcave atdhetare dhe bashkërendimin e veprimtarisë së tyre në shkallë mbarëshqiptare. 

   Çështja e mësimit të gjuhës shqipe madje dhe e alfabetit të saj, mbeti deri në fund të sundimit osman një çështje thellësisht politike. Trajtimi filologjik i saj ishte krejtësisht i pamjaftueshëm për ta zgjidhur atë. Ajo do të ballafaqohej me politikën e egër nacionaliste shoviniste të sundimtarëve xhonturq, të kishave dhe të qarqeve monarkiste fqinje. Këtyre politikave, shqiptarët iu kundërvunë politikisht në Kongresin e Dibrës dhe organizativisht në Kongresin e Dytë të Manastirit. Përballë forcave të tilla armiqësore, ky problem nuk mund të zgjidhej në fushën e vet të natyrshme nëpër shkolla. Fati i arsimit kombëtar shqiptar do të zgjidhej në fushën e betejave gjatë kryengritjeve të viteve 1911-1912, të cilat përqafuan programin autonomist të shpalosur në Kuvendin e Greçës të mbështetur në kuvende të tjera e të rishpalosur në Kuvendin e Junikut e anë të tjera të Shqipërisë më 1912. Në to, kërkesat për arsimin kombëtar me alfabet latin mbetën në radhët e para. Kur i drejtohemi Kongresit të Dibrës nuk mund të mos sjellim ndërmend  dhe të vëmë në pah mesazhet që na vijnë pas 95 vjetësh  nga punimet e tij.                                   Lëvizja Kombëtare shqiptare e asaj kohe, edhe pse në kushtet e egra të terrorit xhonturk përballë ekspeditave ndëshkimore, diti të shfrytëzojë edhe nismat  e qëllimshme të sundimtarëve osmanë dhe t’i kthejë ato në dobi të çështjes shqiptare. Delegatët atdhetarë u treguan të aftë të dialogojnë dhe të debatojnë me sundimtarët xhonturq dhe delegatin serb. Delegatët shqiptarë dhe ato bullgaro-maqedonas dhe arumunë para 95 vjetësh gjetën gjuhën e përbashkët dhe bashkërenduan në shkallë të madhe forcat për ta çuar përpara çështjen e madhe të emancipimit përfundimtar të popujve ballkanas nga sundimi shumëshekullor osman. 




 “Për të tërhequr në  Kongres vetëm përkrahësit e tyre dhe për të mos u dhënë kohë klubeve shqiptare, sidomos atyre të viseve të Shqipërisë së Jugut, që ishin më larg Dibrës, të dërgonin përfaqësuesit e vet në këtë mbledhje, xhonturqit i shpallën ftesat vetëm 5-6 ditë para Kongresit. 

…Për t’iu përgjigjur  qëllimeve që shtruan xhonturqit dhe për shkak të përbërjes së tij, kuvendi mori emrin “Kongresi kushtetues i përbashkët shqiptaro-osman”.

…Kjo pjesë e programit, pesë pikat e para të programit prej 17 pikash të quajtura “nene të bashkimit” ose “bashkimtare”, me gjithë ndryshimet që pësoi në Kongres, ruajti në thelb karakterin e saj xhonturk.

…Parashikohej…ngritja në një nga qendrat e Turqisë Evropiane e një universiteti turk;…

…Një masë e tillë (kërkesa për hapjen e shkollave shqipe dhe mësimin e shqipes në shkollat shtetërore- shënim i autorit-G. Sh.), edhe pse krijonte mundësinë për mësimin e gjuhës shqipe, ishte larg kërkesës së Lëvizjes Kombëtare Shqiptare për themelimin e shkollave kombëtare shqipe dhe për futjen e mësimit të detyruar  të shqipes në shkolla. Vendimi që u mor në lidhje me alfabetin e gjuhës shqipe, për të përdorur “lirisht alfabetin turk ose shqiptar”, ishte gjysmak dhe u çelte rrugën xhonturqve e gjithë kundërshtarëve të alfabetit shqip për të penguar e për të luftuar përhapjen e shkrimit shqip.

…Duke qenë i organizuar nga xhonturqit dhe duke pasur në përbërjen e vet një shumicë delegatësh turkomanë si dhe delegatët e kombësive të tjera, me gjithë përpjekjet e atdhetarëve shqiptarë sikurse theksohet në dokumentet bashkëkohëse, nuk arriti të kthehej në një manifestim të pavarur dhe kombëtar shqiptar. Në vendimet e botuara në formën e një broshure të veçantë në Manastir më 1909 (1325), ky tubim mbante emrin “Kongresi kushtetues i përbashkët shqiptaro-osman”. 

…Atdhetarët e shndërruan Kongresin e Dibrës në një arenë të luftës kundër reaksionit xhonturk

Prandaj, Komiteti Qendror “Bashkim e Përparim” dhe ithtarët e tij në Shqipëri, si myftiu i Manastirit Rexhep efendi Tetova etj. i dhanë popullaritet , me anën e shtypit , të mitingjeve e  mjeteve të tjera asaj pjese të vendimeve që bënte fjalë për unitetin e shqiptarëve, si “osmanllinj”, me turqit dhe nuk përfillën aspak masat që parashikonin mësimin, qoftë dhe me kufizime të gjuhës shqipe në shkolla. (“Historia e popullilt shqiptar, vëll. II”. [1], Tiranë, 2002, f. 412-414).



Prof.Dr. Gazmend SHPUZA

----------


## biligoa

Mustafa Qemal Ataturku, shqiptari nga Stebleva qe u be reformatori dhe krijuesi i Turqise moderne

Mustafai ka lindur me 11 mars te vitit 1881. I jati i tij quhej Riza. Llagapi i tyre ka qene Conka. Tokat e Conkajve jane edhe sot ne Stebleve. I pari i tyre ka qene Pirush Conka qe ka emigruar ne Selanik qe ne vitin 1861. Rizai ishte nepunes me shpirt praktik veprimi dhe me mprehtesi e krenari te cilat ja trashegoi te birit, Mustafait.
Mesuesi i matematikes, edhe ai quhej Mustafa, vendosi qe ta therriste Mustafa Qemal (Mustafai i Shkelqyer).
Mustafai ishte djale i zgjuar por edhe disi i veçuar. Vendosmeria e tij e heshtur per tu bere dikushi ne jete nje dite shpertheu edhe hapur:
“Do te behem, do ta shihni se shpejti”.
Pas shkolles se mesme ne Selanik, ne vitin 1895 ai u regjistrua ne Liceun Ushtarak te Manastirit. Manastiri ne ate kohe ishte bere qender revoltash kunder Perandorise Osmane. Se bashku me Fetiun, nje shok nga Ohri mesonin anglisht dhe lexonin Volterin, Rusoin, Monteskjesne dhe Robespierin. Lexonte aq shume sa ja terhoqen vemendjen se kjo ishte nje shkolle ushtarake dhe jo per letersi.
Mbas Liceut Ushtarak te Manastirit, me 13 mars 1899 mori udhen drejt Stambollit, ku u regjistrua ne kursin e kembesorise te shkolles ushtarake. 
Stambolli ky qytet i madh me kontraste te medha politike dhe ekonomike i beri pershtypje te madhe dhe e forcoi akoma me shume formimin e tij politik.
Dikur ai i pat thene nje fisniku te huaj:
“Nuk jam fisnik si ju, por kam dale nga gjiri i nje populli fisnik” (Revista “Bota e Re” Nr.7 Korce, 1937).

Rrenjet e tij nga Stebleva e Dibres

Pleqte Vait Ereqi dhe Destan Bala nga Stebleva e Dibres tregojne se Mustafa Qemal Ataturku eshte biri i nje nene prej Sebishti ndersa i jati i tij ka qene nga Stebleva.
Ata jane larguar ne emigrim ne Selanik. Atje ka lindur Mustafa Qemali.
Tokat e tyre ne Stebleve jane edhe sot, Tokat e Conkajve poshte malit Osojit. Vetem per te ndertuar çezmen ne vendin e quajtur Terzice, Mustafai ka paguar me flori. Rrenjet e tij shqiptare prej fshatit Stebleve te Dibres i tregon edhe ngjarja qe po ju tregojme:
Nje Steblevas nga Bandajt ne Stamboll ne nje kafe vret prefektin e qytetit sepse ai shan Shqiperine. E denojne me vdekje. Nje grup Steblevas shkojne te Qemal Ataturku dhe kerkojne qe t’i fale jeten. Mustafa Qemali ka thene:
“Per ta vrare nuk e vrasim, por jam i detyruar ta internoj”.

Mustafa Qemal Ataturku dhe Shqiperia

Mustafa Qemal Ataturkut, sekretari i solli per te firmosur nje liste me emrat e disa shqiptareve, qe do te shpernguleshin nga Turqia. Ataturku, pasi lexoi emrat, mori stilolapsin dhe ne krye te listes vuri emrin e tij.
  -Zoteri, nuk e kuptoj, perse e vute emrin tuaj ne krye te listes, pyeti sekretari i habitur.
  -E vura, sepse i pari qe duhet te shperngulet nga Turqia, duhet te jem une, sepse edhe une jam shqiptar, u pergjigj Ataturku.

Shperngulja nga Shqiperia

Ne vitin 1861 jane larguar nga Stebleva e Dibres 14 familje per ne Selanik, nder to edhe familja e Pirush Conkos dhe Vesel Kuçukut. Familja Kuçuku pas 40 vjetesh kthehet ne Shqiperi, por jo ne Stebleve, por ne Tirane, ku banojne edhe sot. Ushtaraku Halil Kuçuku (nje nga trashegimtaret) vazhdon te sherbeje ne rradhet e Forcave te Armatosura Shqiptare ne Ministrine e Mbrojtjes. 
Ndersa familja e Pirush Conkos largohet nga Selaniku dhe vendoset ne Stamboll rreth vitit 1900. Nipi i itij Mustafa Qemali u be ushtarak i larte, gjeneral dhe me vone president i Turqise se Re. Ne vitin 1936 eshte zhvilluar ne Stebleve gjyqi per pronesine e truallit te Conkajve. Gjyqi me gjyqtare te ardhur nga Tirana degjoi deponimet e tre pleqve te fshatit, Vesel Kuçuku, Sadik Avda dhe Jonuz Disha. Vesel Kuçuku qe banonte ne ate kohe (1936) ne Tirane, pas kthimit nga Selaniku vertetoi se trualli ku eshte sot shtepia e Faslli Kuburit (nip tek dera e Conkajve) eshte trualli i Pirush Conkos, gjyshit te Qemal Ataturkut. Gjyqi u zhvillua ndemjet Jashar Lames dhe Faslli Kuburit dhe u fitua nga ky i fundit, pasi ky ishte nip tek Conkajt dhe i vetmi i afert qe kishte mbetur.

Takimi me Qemal Ataturkun dhe pohimi i tij mbi origjinen e tij

Ne vitin 1926 Dail Ereqi nga Gjinoveci dhe Xhel Agushi nga Stebleva, kurbetli dhe specialiste ndertimi ne Stamboll jane takuar rastesisht me Qemal Ataturkun. Ndersa po punonin per restaurimin e nje xhamie ata kane marre pergezimet e kryetarit te shtetit turk Qemal Ataturkut.
  -Pune te mbare, o ustallare, i pershendet Qemali.
  -Mbaresi e miresi paç, o njeri, ju pergjigjen me respekt, por pa e ditur se kush ishte por vetem duke e marre me mend sepse ishte i shoqeruar nga njerez qe e ruanin.
  -Ju lumshin duart, qenkeni mjeshter te zot e duar arte. E paskeni bere me te mire se ç’ka qene para shkaterrimit nga lufta. Nga ju kemi?
  -Nga Shqiperia, i pergjigjemi.
  -Po nga çfare krahine? Pyeti prape ai.
  -Jemi nga Golloborda, njeri nga Gjinoveci dhe tjetri nga Sebishti, ju pergjigjem, pasi u bindem se ai e njihte mire Shqiperine dhe pasi kishim marre komplimentat per punen e mire. 
Ataturku nxorri nga xhepi nje bllok dhe na tha:
“Edhe une andej jam nga Stebleva. Gjyshi im me ka lene amanet aren e Conkajve, te cilen e shprehu maqedonisht ’Conkojca Ograda’ ”.
  -A keni ndonje nevoje?
Ishte rasti per tu shprehur. Kishte ardhur e mira tek dera.
  -Mbetem kurbetçinj, gjithe jeten pa familje, i thame.
Kaq u desh dhe na u be menjehere nenshtetesia turke dhe na u dha banese bile edhe me te mire se vete turqit.



Ekspozite ne Tirane kushtuar Ataturkut

Ne vitin 1984, ne kuadrin e 60 vjetorit te formimit te shtetit te ri turk, u hap ne Pallatin e Kultures ne Tirane, nje ekspozite kushtuar Turqise moderne dhe arkitektit te ketij shteti modern Ataturkut. Edhe ne pemen e gjenezes se familjes se Qemal Ataturkut vertetohet origjina e tij shqiptare dhe vendlindja e tij ne Selanik. Ciceroni i ekspozites shtetas turk me origjine kosovare pohoi nen ze se Ataturku eshte me origjine nga Dibra e Shqiperise, tregon Ramazan Hoxha, autor i librit: ‘Stebleva, histori dhe figura’.

Shoqeria e babait te Qemal Stafes me Mustafa Qemalin (Ataturkun)

Garip Disha nga Stebleva tregon edhe per lidhjen e babait te Qemal Stafes (Hero i popullit) me Mustafa Qemalin (Ataturkun). Sic dihet babai i Qemal Stafes ka qene nga fshati Zabzun i Dibres. Edhe sot ekziston fisi Stafa ne Zabzun. Me vone familja e gjyshit te Qemalit shperngulet nga Zabzuni per ne Elbasan. Babai i Qemalit pas perfundimeve te studimeve emerohet ne kohen e Zogut nepunes ne Shkoder, ku lind edhe Qemal Stafa. 
Mustafa Qemali ishte me origjine nga Stebleva e Dibres. Edhe sot egziston ara e Conkajve, prone e gjyshit te Mustafait dhe trualli i Faslli Kuburit, nipi i Mustafait.
I jati i Qemal Stafes dhe Mustafa Qemali kane mbaruar shkollen e larte ushtarake ne Stamboll. Ne shenje te miqesise se tyre i jati i Qemal Stafes ja vuri emrin djalit te tij Qemal sikurse shoku i tij Mustafa Qemali. Qemal ne turqisht do te thote i shkelqyer dhe babai i Qemal Stafes deshironte qe djali i ardhshem i tij te behej i shkelqyer, Qemal.



Simbolet ne emrin e tij

Nga emri i tij i tanishem Mustafa Qemal Ataturk, vetem emri Mustafa eshte emri i tij i vjeter. Qemal e ka marre per mbiemer per faktin se ishte qemal (kemal), turqisht do te thote i shkelqyeshem dhe me te vertete te gjitha studimet Mustafai i mbaroi shkelqyeshem, por kete emer ja dha mesuesi i tij i matematikes ne shkollen e mesme qe quhej edhe ai Mustafa, por qe kete nxenes e vleresonte kemal (te shkelqyer). Ataturk eshte emri apo pseudonimi qe i vuri populli turk pas revolucionit qe kreu ne dobi te Turqise moderne, pra i vune emrin baba i Turqise (Ataturk).
Mustafa Qemal Ataturku eshte i vetmi burre shteti, emrin e te cilit e mban rendi qe krijoi, sepse eshte themeluesi i Turqise moderne. Ai beri shnderrimin e Turqise nga Perandori ne Republike.
Doktrina filozofike e ideuar dhe e zbatuar shkelqyeshem nga Mustafa Qemal Ataturku eshte doktrine e se ardhmes.
Per Mustafa Qemalin kategorite “Liri” dhe “Pavaresi” qendrojne ne themel te veteqenies se popujve. Edhe sot ne cdo cep te Turqise do te shohesh thenien e tij lapidare dhe aktuale:
“Nje popull pa liri eshte i denuar me vdekje ose te zhduket”.
Ai vinte drejtesine mbi forcen, ndersa i kushtonte rendesi te dores se pare forces se brendshme te popullit. Ataturku ka qene mik i madh i Shqiperise dhe i popullit shqiptar. Ai eshte me origjine shqiptare (dibrane), lindur ne Selanik te Maqedonise Greke dhe edukuar ne shkollat ushtarake Turke te cilat do ta benin gjeneral dhe udheheqesin e Turqise moderne.
Ai nuk e mohonte kete fakt, perkundrasi duke qene i tille, ai ishte mik i te gjithe popujve








Marre nga gazeta “Rruga e Arberit”

----------


## biligoa

Në vitet 60 të shek. XIX marrëdhëniet ndërmjet sundimtarëve osmanë dhe popullsisë së Shqipërisë së Veriut u acaruan përsëri në një shkallë të tillë, sa shkaktuan shpërthimin e një vargu konfliktesh të reja të armatosura.

Pakënaqësia e popullsisë ndaj administratës së re dhe qëndresa kundër saj, që nuk ishin shuar dhe vijonin të shfaqeshin në forma të ndryshme, e kishte detyruar pushtetin osman që të vepronte në mënyrë të matur. Kur nga fundi i viteve 50 Porta e Lartë ndërmori veprime të reja për të shtrirë kudo, në Shqipërinë e Veriut, administratën e re dhe për të zbatuar me forcë reformat, ajo ndeshi përsëri në kundërshtimin e vendosur jo vetëm të malësorëve, por edhe të banorëve të qytetit të Dibrës, të Shkodrës e të qyteteve të Kosovës.
Në pranverën e vitit 1860 Porta filloi veprimet ushtarake në malësitë e Dibrës. Ajo gjeti atje kushte të favorshme për arritjen e qëllimeve të saj, sepse përfitoi nga konflikti që kishte shpërthyer ndërmjet dibranëve, i nxitur nga një pjesë e klerikëve fanatikë e konservatorë myslimanë të ritit synit. Këta i luftonin si heretikë të rrezikshëm bektashinjtë e Dibrës dhe udhëheqësin e tyre Sheh Fejzën nga Bulqiza, të cilët, ashtu si gjithë sekti i bektashinjve, ishin në konflikt me dogmat synite dhe me shtetin osman që i përkrahte ato. Në të vërtetë konflikti, që në pamjen e jashtme kishte karakter fetar, në thelb kishte të bënte me qëndrimin ndaj politikës së Portës së Lartë në Shqipëri. Kleri i lartë synit i Dibrës ishte vendosur përkrah qeverisë dhe reformave. Me qeverinë osmane ishin bashkuar edhe disa çifligarë e tregtarë të qytetit të Dibrës së Madhe, si dhe disa bajraktarë, ndërsa bektashinjtë mbanin anën e fshatarëve kryengritës. Në krye të tyre u vu Sheh Fejza, që punonte për të ngjallur në popull ndjenjën kombëtare, duke nxitur shkrimin e gjuhës shqipe dhe përpjekjet për një alfabet të veçantë të saj. 
Në këto rrethana, ekspedita osmane, e komanduar nga Abdi Pasha, mundi të hynte pa pengesë në qytetin e Dibrës së Madhe. Vetëm krahina e Grykës së Madhe rroku armët. Në një ndeshje që u bë në fshatin Xixull, malësorët e kësaj zone, të udhëhequr nga Sheh Fejza, zhvilluan luftime të ashpra, por kryengritësit u thyen, ndërsa Sheh Fejza i plagosur ra rob. Shtypja e kryengritjes u shoqërua me nje terror të egër, u dogjën fshatrat që bënë qëndresë, si Xixulli e Bulqiza. 
Qeveria osmane e shtriu me forcë zbatimin e reformave edhe në trevat deri atëherë të panënshtruara. Në qytetin e Dibrës së Madhe u vendosën funksionarë turq të ardhur nga Stambolli. Pas kësaj filloi rritja e taksave. Në vitin 1863 Porta merrte prej Dibrës 3 000 qese (1 qese = 500 groshë) në vend të një shume të përgjithshme vjetore prej 100 qesesh që kishte marrë që nga viti 1831.
Një problem shqetësues për Stambollin vijonte të ishte Shkodra me malësitë e saj të krishtere. Në fillim të viteve 60 reformat pothuajse nuk ishin zbatuar as në krahinën e Shkodrës, as edhe në qytet. Në vjeshtën e vitit 1860, administrata osmane, nën pretekstin e vendosjes së rendit publik, u orvat të bënte çarmatimin e popullsisë së qytetit e të zonës fushore dhe t’i hapte rrugë zbatimit të masave të tjera. Këto përpjekje ndeshën në kundërshtimin e vendosur të banorëve të Shkodrës, të cilët edhe pa këto veprime të reja ishin të pakënaqur nga politika fiskale e qeverisë dhe nga shpërdorimet financiare. Abuzime të mëdha bëri administrata lokale gjatë zbatimit të sistemit të ri tatimor. U morën nga tregtarët e zejtarët e Shkodrës pa pagesë mallra në vlerën prej 30 000 qesesh, ndërsa drejtori i financës së vilajetit të Shkodrës, Talat Beu, kishte përvetësuar në mënyrë të paligjshme 526 948 groshë. Popullsia e Shkodrës duhej të përgjigjej me mjete financiare për mbajtjen e ushtarëve në kufirin me Malin e Zi, sepse autoritetet lokale nuk ishin në gjendje të mbronin popullsinë civile nga cubat malazezë. Gjendja u rëndua edhe për shkak të prodhimeve bujqësore të këqija të vitit 1860. Në këto rrethana do të duhej vetëm një shkëndijë që pakënaqësia të kthehej në revoltë të hapur.
Në vjeshtën e vitit 1861 Porta filloi përsëri orvatjet për të zbatuar këtu reformat që kishin mbetur pezull. Gjithnjë me pretekstin se kërkonte vendosjen e rendit publik, Porta nisi të çarmatoste popullsinë e qytetit dhe të fushave, për t’i hapur rrugën zbatimit të masave të tjera, por ndeshi në kundërshtimin e shkodranëve, të cilët në çarmatosjen shihnin heqjen e çdo mundësie për t’u mbrojtur si nga grabitjet dhe zullumet e administratës, ashtu edhe nga sulmet e herëpashershme të Malit të Zi. Qytetarët e Shkodrës, duke qenë të armatosur, ngritën krye, mbyllën tregun, i detyruan forcat osmane të tërhiqeshin nga qyteti e të mbylleshin në kështjellë, prenë lidhjen telegrafike me Stambollin dhe e shpallën valiun, Abdi Pashën, të rrëzuar nga pushteti. Me qytetarët u bashkuan edhe malësorët. Ndonëse Abdi Pasha kishte pranë 12 batalione nizamësh, një regjiment kalorësie dhe disa mijëra ushtarë toskë, të rekrutuar për të mbrojtur kufirin me Malin e Zi, nuk guxoi të ndeshet me të revoltuarit, por kërkoi përforcime të reja, pesë batalione të tjera. Me ndërhyrjen e zëvendëskadiut turma, pasi iu premtua se Abdi Pasha do të jepte dorëheqjen, u shpërnda. Ndërkaq, qeveritari osman nuk pranoi të largohej. Ky qëndrim e acaroi edhe më shumë gjendjen në Shkodër.
Myslimanët e të krishterët e qytetit, të bashkuar, i dërguan sulltanit një memorandum ku shprehnin zemërimin e tyre kundër administratës së vendit, e cila, në emër “të rregullit e të rendit publik”, e rëndonte popullin me ngarkesa të reja fiskale. Vendi, deklaronin shkodranët, s’kishte as rrugë, as gjyqe të paanshme, as siguri nga kusarët që ishin turrur mbi të. Administrata nuk ishte në gjendje të mbronte vendin, jetën dhe pasurinë e banorëve nga sulmet e çetave malazeze, që sa vinin e bëheshin më të shpeshta.
Në kushtet kur edhe marrëdhëniet me Malin e Zi ishin të acaruara, Porta e Lartë u përpoq ta mbyllte sa më parë këtë konflikt. Për këtë dërgoi si komisar me kompetenca të plota Xhevdet Pashën, me prejardhje nga Korça, historian i njohur, autor i “Historisë së Perandorisë Osmane” në 12 vëllime (1764-1825). Me të mbërritur në Shkodër, Xhevdet Pasha lexoi urdhrin e kryeministrit për largimin e Abdi Pashës dhe për emërimin e Reshit pashë Misirit në vend të tij. Në saje të qëndrimit të matur Xhevdet Pasha mundi të vendoste përkohësisht qetësinë në qytetin e Shkodrës. 
Krahas kësaj, duke njohur nga afër gjendjen dhe potencialin e madh ushtarak të popullsisë së Shkodrës në rast të një konflikti osmano-malazez, ai i rekomandoi Portës së Lartë që ta trajtonte Shkodrën më me kujdes e me vëmendje, por ajo nuk i mori parasysh këshillat e tij. 
Por edhe pse këto kryengritje u shtypën përsëri, popullsia nuk u pajtua asnjëherë me politikën e egër të qeverisë osmane. Kjo e detyroi të dërgonte herë pas here ekspedita ushtarake kundër malësive të Shkodrës, të Prizrenit, të Gjakovës dhe të Dibrës, të cilat mbetën edhe më tej vatra të ndezura të qëndresës popullore.





Marre nga Historia e Shqiperise

----------


## biligoa

Me aksionin e Gjakovës, Lidhja e Prizrenit bëri një hap të rëndësishëm përpara.

Opinioni shqiptar priste tani që Porta e Lartë të ndërhynte energjikisht për të vënë në vend dinjitetin e saj, të shkelur rëndë. Nga ana tjetër, vëzhguesit e huaj, të cilët e vlerësuan këtë aksion si një kryengritje kundër Stambollit, prisnin që ajo të shtrihej edhe në viset e tjera të Shqipërisë.
Porta e Lartë në fillim mendoi të ndërhynte duke ndërmarrë një fushatë ushtarake ndëshkimore kundër gjakovarëve dhe Lidhjes Shqiptare. Për këtë, më 8 shtator u nisën nga Selaniku për në Kosovë forca të shumta ushtarake, të cilat, me urdhër nga Stambolli, u ndalën më pas një pjesë në Ferizaj dhe të tjerët në Shkup. Qeveria e sulltanit arriti në përfundimin se në atë situatë nuk mund të ndërmerrej asnjë masë ushtarake e ndëshkimore ndaj shqiptarëve, sepse nuk ishte në interesin e saj të shkaktonte një luftë, që funksionarët e saj e quanin civile, me shqiptarët. Një veprim i tillë do të bëhej shkak për një kryengritje të përgjithshme në Shqipëri, të cilën, siç dëshmojnë dokumentet bashkëkohëse, Stambolli nuk ishte në gjendje në atë kohë ta shtypte. Prandaj Porta e Lartë e la në heshtje përleshjen e Gjakovës, duke ua ngarkuar përgjegjësinë e gjakderdhjes disa personave të “pandërgjegjshëm”, kundër të cilëve deklaroi se do të merreshin masa në kohën e duhur.
Për një kryengritje të armatosur kundër Stambollit në këtë periudhë, kur rreziku i copëtimit territorial ndodhej në momentin e tij më të mprehtë, nuk qenë të interesuara as qarqet atdhetare shqiptare. Megjithatë, ato mendonin se tani që lëvizja kishte ecur mjaft përpara, ishin krijuar rrethana të favorshme për ta detyruar Portën e Lartë që të lëshonte pe në lidhje me të drejtat autonomiste të Shqipërisë pa qenë nevoja për një kryengritje të armatosur kundër saj. Kjo çështje u trajtua nga Komiteti i Stambollit gjatë dhjetëditëshit të tretë të muajit shtator 1878.
Pasi analizoi gjendjen e re politike, Komiteti i Stambollit, në mbledhjen e fshehtë që zhvilloi nën kryesinë e Abdyl Frashërit, vendosi ta ngrinte me forcë para Portës së Lartë çështjen e formimit të Vilajetit Shqiptar. Vendimi i Komitetit u shpall botërisht si lajm, pa emër autori, më 27 shtator 1878, në gazetën “Terxhuman-i Shark”, që botohej nën drejtimin e Sami Frashërit në kryeqytetin perandorak. Sipas këtyre lajmeve, Lidhja Shqiptare kishte hartuar një program prej 7 pikash. Në pikën e parë thuhej se sovraniteti i sulltanit do të ruhej në Shqipëri dhe se asnjë pëllëmbë tokë shqiptare nuk duhej t’u jepej shteteve të tjera. Në pikën e dytë kërkohej krijimi i Vilajetit të Shqipërisë, domethënë bashkimi i të gjitha trojeve shqiptare në një njësi të vetme politiko-administrative. Pikat e tjera trajtonin prerogativat autonomiste dhe parimet kushtetore që duhej të kishte ky vilajet. Të gjithë nëpunësit do të ishin shqiptarë. Në administratë e në shkollë do të përdorej gjuha shqipe. Osmanishtja do të përdorej vetëm në korrespondencën me Portën e Lartë. Vilajeti i Shqipërisë do të kishte gjithashtu ushtrinë e vet kombëtare. Shqipëria autonome do të qeverisej nga një regjim demokratik. Të gjithë banorët, pa marrë parasysh dallimet fetare e shoqërore, do të kishin të drejta dhe detyra të barabarta. Vendi do të qeverisej nga organe pushtetore të zgjedhura demokratisht prej tyre. Çdo nahije (lokalitet), çdo kaza (rreth) dhe çdo sanxhak (prefekturë) do të kishte këshillin e vet të zgjedhur periodikisht. Organi më i lartë do të ishte Kuvendi i Madh i Vilajetit i zgjedhur nga këshillat e sanxhakëve, i veshur me pushtet legjislativ dhe ekzekutiv. Kuvendi i Madh do të zgjidhte qeverinë e vilajetit (Këshillin e Vilajetit). Qeveria do të përgatiste ligjet, do të studionte reformat, do të hartonte buxhetin dhe do të zgjidhte gjykatën e përgjithshme, të cilat do t’ia paraqiste për miratim Kuvendit të Madh. Vendimet e Këshillit të Vilajetit, thuhej në këtë program, do të zbatoheshin nga të gjithë banorët e vilajetit. Ato do të ishin të detyrueshme edhe për qeverinë perandorake osmane.
Pasi programi i ri u shpall botërisht, u ftuan të gjitha degët e Lidhjes së Prizrenit që ta miratonin dhe të ngarkonin një delegacion të përbërë nga personalitete shqiptare të njohura për t’ia paraqitur atë Portës së Lartë. Në shumë krahina të vendit u hap një diskutim i zjarrtë ndërmjet aktivistëve atdhetarë, që e mbështetën programin e ri dhe qarqeve sulltaniste, të cilat u ngritën kundër përmbajtjes së tij. Me qëllim që të tërhiqnin në anën e tyre përkrahësit e krahut të moderuar, në mjaft krahina udhëheqësit u detyruan të bënin një lëshim, - të hiqnin dorë nga pjesa e fundit e programit (nga parimet kushtetore që duhej të kishte Vilajeti i Shqipërisë), rreth të cilave u përqendrua diskutimi më i rreptë.
Në fillim programi u shtrua për diskutim në degën e Lidhjes Shqiptare për Dibrën, me nismën e së cilës u mbajt në Dibër, më 14 tetor, një kuvend i jashtëzakonshëm, ku morën pjesë krerët e qytetit të Malësisë dhe të Fushës së Dibrës, që miratuan një rezolutë, të hartuar mbi parimet e programit të Komitetit të Stambollit. Pasi protestohej kundër copëtimit të trojeve shqiptare nga Kongresi i Berlinit dhe pasi flitej për rrezikun e asgjësimit të Shqipërisë nga shtetet fqinje, në rezolutë vihej në dukje se për të larguar këtë rrezik është e domosdoshme që të gjithë sanxhakët shqiptarë të bashkohen në një vilajet të vetëm autonom (Vilajeti i Shqipërisë). Vilajeti i Shqipërisë do të kishte kryeqytetin e vet, organet e tij ekzekutive e legjislative, nëpunës shqiptarë, arsimim në gjuhën shqipe, buxhetin e tij etj. Rezoluta që doli nga ky Kuvend do t’i nënshtrohej një diskutimi më të gjerë në një kuvend të posaçëm, në të cilin do të merrnin pjesë përfaqësuesit e të gjitha krahinave të sanxhakut.
Kuvendi i posaçëm i Lidhjes u mblodh më 1 nëntor 1878 në qytetin e Dibrës, me nismën e Komitetit të Lidhjes Shqiptare te Dibres dhe veçanërisht të kryetarit të saj, Iljaz pashë Dibrës (Qoku). Në Kuvend mori pjesë si përfaqësues i Lidhjes Shqiptare për mbarë Toskërinë (vilajetin e Janinës) Abdyl Frashëri. Kuvendi miratoi një rezolutë në trajtën e një memorandumi, të hartuar nga dora e Abdyl Frashërit.
Rezoluta e Kuvendit të Dibrës përmbante po ato kërkesa, që shtroheshin në programin e Komitetit të Stambollit dhe që ishin përfshirë në rezolutën e mbledhjes së Dibrës të 14 tetorit 1878, të përmbledhura në pesë pika: formimi i Vilajetit të Shqipërisë, pajisja e tij me nëpunës shqiptarë, zhvillimi i arsimit në gjuhën shqipe, zbatimi i reformave nga

Kuvendi i Madh, përdorimi i një pjese të madhe të buxhetit për përparimin e arsimit dhe për ndërtime botore. Nga programi i Komitetit të Stambollit nuk u përfshinë haptas në rezolutë vetëm parimet demokratike të strukturës shtetërore të Vilajetit të Shqipërisë. Vendin e tyre këtu e kishte zënë e drejta që do të kishte Kuvendi i Madh për të zbatuar “reforma të dobishme për shtetin dhe për kombin”. Më në fund në rezolutë thuhej se këto kërkesa do t’i paraqiteshin brenda një muaji në emër të të gjithë popullit shqiptar, Portës së Lartë, me anë të një delegacioni të përbërë nga personalitete të shquara të Shqipërisë. Anëtarët e delegacionit, para se të vinin në Stamboll, duhej të merrnin pëlqimin, me mandat të shkruar, nga të gjitha kazatë dhe sanxhakët shqiptarë. “Shqipëria, - thuhej në fund të rezolutës, - do të rezistojë duke qenë e lidhur dhe e bashkuar si një trup i vetëm, derisa të arrihet plotësimi i kërkesave të lartpërmendura”.
Sipas marrëveshjes që u arrit në Dibër, delegacioni që do ta paraqiste dhe do ta mbronte rezolutën para Portës së Lartë do të përbëhej nga 14 veta, midis të cilëve ishin Iljaz pashë Dibra, Sheh Mustafa Tetova, Hasan pashë Prizreni, Mustafa pashë Vlora, Abedin bej Dino, Mehmet Ali Vrioni, Sabri Gjirokastra, Mihal Kristo, Abdyl Frashëri etj. Detyrën për të nxjerrë mandatet, me të cilat miratohej nga përfaqësuesit e kazave e të sanxhakëve shqiptarë rezoluta dhe mandatet e përbërjes së delegacionit, e morën përsipër Iljaz pashë Dibra për krahinat veriore dhe Abdyl Frashëri për krahinat jugore.
Misionin e vet të vështirë e të lodhshëm Abdyl Frashëri e kreu brenda një muaji. Pasi la Dibrën, ai u nis në drejtim të Elbasanit, kaloi në Berat, në Fier e në Vlorë, pastaj në Gjirokastër, në Delvinë e në Filat dhe, pasi përshkoi Çamërinë deri në Prevezë, u kthye në Janinë. Që këtej ai e njoftoi, më 2 dhjetor 1878, Iljaz pashë Dibrën për entuziazmin që kishin shkaktuar kudo vendimet e Kuvendit të Dibrës dhe për gatishmërinë e përfaqësuesve të popullit shqiptar për të nënshkruar mandatet e përfaqësimit. Në veri mandatet e miratimit të rezolutës dhe të pjesëtarëve të delegacionit Iljaz pashë Dibra i përfundoi aty nga mesi i janarit 1879.
Por delegacioni shqiptar e pezulloi nisjen për në Stamboll, pasi ndërkohë lindi rreziku i aneksimit të pjesës jugore të Çamërisë nga Greqia. Ky rrezik i detyroi udhëheqësit e Lidhjes Shqiptare që të merreshin me mbrojtjen e kufijve jugorë dhe ta linin për më vonë paraqitjen e rezolutës së Kuvendit të Dibrës në Portën e Lartë.

----------


## biligoa

Që nga fillimi e deri në mbarim të Konferencës së Ambasadorëve në Londër (17 dhjetor 1912 - 12 gusht 1913),

në rend të ditës u shtrua përgjysmimi i tokave të popullit shqiptar, megjithëse përbënin territorin etnik më kompakt në këtë gadishull. Pra, u shkel me të dyja këmbët parimi kryesor dhe më i drejtë i caktimit të kufirit: parimi etnik. Diskutimet që u zhvilluan në atë konferencë ishin të pashembullta për Evropën. Askund dhe asnjë populli nuk i janë shkelur të drejtat në atë shkallë siç u veprua me shqiptarët. Kështu që, fill e mbarim, diskutimet e zhvilluara gjatë vitit 1913, për qytetet, fushat dhe malet ishin diskutime dhe vendosje kufiri në kurriz të Shqipërisë. Pra, duke i parë konferencat-kongreset antishqiptare gjatë shekullit XIX, e thënë figurativisht Atdheut iu shkëputën gjymtyrët më të begata dhe kjo vazhdoi më egër në Konferencën e Ambasadorëve në Londër më 1913. Atdheun tonë e ndanë përgjysmë. Kjo la pasoja të pallogaritshme te populli shqiptar, deri në ditët e sotme. Kështu, pushtuesit e katër shteteve të Aleancës Ballkanike dhe gjashtë ambasadorët e Fuqive të mëdha, iu qasën çështjes shqiptare në frymën e atmosferës së nderë që mbretëronte para një kataklizme të madhe evropiane dhe botërore. Politika pansllaviste e Rusisë, së bashku me pinjollët e saj ballkanas, ngadhnjeu më 1913. Ata i zgjeruan kufijtë deri aty ku ëndërronin me shekuj. Pra, copëtimi i Shqipërisë u krye pa farë logjike etnike, historike, ekonomike, etj; me të vetmin qëllim përfitimin e sa më shumë territoreve të huaja. Kështu, qëllimet dhe metodat e Serbisë kishin për synim pushtimin e dalëngadalshëm kolonial edhe të gjysmështetit të ri shqiptar të dobësuar pa masë nga cungimi që iu bë. Pra, për t’i gjunjëzuar e nënshtruar shqiptarët krahas mbylljes së tregjeve në Gjakovë, në Dibër, në Prizren, etj; vazhdonin persekutimin e udhëheqësve të Lëvizjes së rezistencës, të cilët bënin përpjekje për t’ua ndaluar hovin pushtuesve mizorë serbë. Nga njëra anë Pashiqi u deklaronte autoriteteve qeveritare të Austro-Hungarisë dhe Italisë se qeveria e tij ishte e gatshme t’i pranojë vendimet e marra në Londër e t’u bindej atyre, ndërsa nga ana tjetër urdhëronte pushtetarët e vet si dhe bandat e ndryshme të komitëve serbë që të depërtonin në thellësi të Shqipërisë, ku bënin masakra të papara. Ajo ishte ndërhyrje e pashembullt në punët e brendshme të shtetit të ri, me qëllim të krijimit të telasheve sa më të mëdha Qeverisë së Ismail Qemalit.

Situatë kritike paraqitej sidomos në lindje të kufijve të Shqipërisë, si në Dibër e në Liqenin e Ohrit. Në ato anë tashmë kishin filluar aksionet e çetave dhe të grupeve të tjera të rezistencës, si në: çesm, Kalivacë, Talishe, Potkozhan, Vasjat e në shumë vende të tjera. Të zhytur në një dëshpërim të thellë nga ky copëtim i panatyrshëm i popullit shqiptar dhe masakrat e panumërta të pushtuesve serbo-malazezë në të dyja anët e kufirit (qoftë në territore që iu dhuruan Serbisë, qoftë në ato anë të kufirit që ajo i mbante në kundërshtim me vetë vendimet e Konferencës së Londrës), rreth mesit të shtatorit të vitit 1913 filloi kryengritja e rrufeshme. Kryengritësit shqiptarë i zunë në befasi forcat ushtarake e policore serbe dhe shumë shpejt aksionet çlirimtare morën pamjen e një ofensive të përgjithshme për t’i çliruar qytetet e rëndësishme shqiptare. Kryengritësit shqiptarë ia mësynë Dibrës, Strugës, Ohrit, Tetovës, Gostivarit, Kërçovës dhe në veri Gjakovës e Prizrenit.

Patriotët shqiptarë nga ish-vilajeti i Kosovës dhe ai i Manastirit, ndër ta edhe Bajram Curri e Isa Boletini, ishin të zhgënjyer pse kryengritja nuk gjente përkrahje të vërtetë te Qeveria e Vlorës. Deshëm s’deshëm duhet kritikuar Qeveria e Vlorës pse në ato momente të zhvillimeve dramatike nuk mori masa për ta ndihmuar atë pjesë të Shqipërisë, bile e pranuar si të lirë.

Kryengritësit shqiptarë depërtuan në katër drejtime: së pari ia filloi grupi çlirimtar nga Qafë-Thana për Strugë, Ohër, Resnjë e më tej; drejtimi i dytë nga Ura e Arasit, Peshkopi, Dibër, Gostivar; i treti nga Ujmishti kah Bicaj, Vranishti, Prizreni dhe Dukagjini, kurse pjesa e katërt e kryengritësve shqiptarë u tubua nga rrethi i Krasniqes dhe i Gashit në drejtim të Gjakovës. Forcat kryengritëse arrinin numrin rreth 12 000 vetë. Depërtimi, sidomos nga Dibra, ishte i fuqishëm dhe i përgatitur mjaft mirë nga të dëbuarit dibranë. Më 17 (29) shtator 1913 çlirohet Dibra me rrethinat e saj. Kështu, lëvizja e armatosur e cila deri atëherë kishte pasur karakter spontan, pas gjysmës së shtatorit 1913 mori përpjestime të gjera nga Dibra, ku u hoq flamuri serb dhe u ngrit flamuri shqiptar. Ushtria dhe policia serbe u detyruan të tërhiqeshin nga Struga dhe nga Ohri dhe të përballonin furinë e kryengritësve shqiptarë mbi Tetovë e Gostivar. Forcat kryengritëse, të cilat e çliruan Dibrën dhe që operonin në rrethinë, numëronin afër 3 000 vetë. Pas një ballafaqimi me kryengritësit, ushtria serbe dhe nëpunësit u tërhoqën në panik. Gazeta “Ozbor” e Zagrebit shkruante se kryengritja si duket është e organizuar mirë, andaj në luftimet e Dibrës ka rreth 1 000 të vrarë, janë zënë robër 300 ushtarë serbë dhe material i shumtë luftarak. Gjithashtu, Luma me rrethinë ishtë ngritur në kryengritje dhe një depërtim i çlirimtarëve ishte përqendruar nga Malësia e Gjakovës në drejtim të qytetit, mirëpo kryengritësit nuk ia dolën ta çlirojnë Gjakovën. Ata në drejtim të Gjakovës i udhëhiqnin Bajram Curri, Hysni Curri, Isa Boletini, Bajram Daklani, etj.

Lufta në drejtim të Prizrenit u zhvillua nga 18 (30) shtatori deri më 22 shtator, gjegjësisht katër tetor 1913. Në ato luftime morën pjesë rreth 2 000 kryengritës. Të dy palët patën humbje të konsiderueshme: me qindra të vrarë e të plagosur. Ushtria pushtuese serbe u detyrua të tërhiqej deri afër Prizrenit. Në krye të kryengritësve u dalluan, veç të tjerëve, edhe Ramadan Zaskoci e Qazim Lika. Kryengritësit shqiptarë shpresuan se do të ndihmohen më shumë nga vëllezërit e tyre në prapavijë. Sipas shtypit, lëvizje pati edhe në drejtim të Tuzit, të Hotit, të Grudës dhe të Gucisë. Kryengritja e vitit 1913, për shkak të përmasave të një fronti të gjerë që kishte, nga shtypi i kohës u quajt edhe Lufta e Tretë Ballkanike. 

Për rrethanat dhe shkaqet e kryengritjes “Radniçke novine” e datës 29.09.1913 shkruante: “Shkaku kryesor i të gjitha vështirësive prej të cilave vuajmë sot dhe prej të cilave do të vuajmë shumë në të ardhmen qendron në faktin se kemi hyrë në tokë të huaj”.

Me rastin e çlirimit të Dibrës me rrethinë, është shkruar një raport i gjatë prej 44 faqesh nga përfaqësuesi serb, Qirkoviq, ku veç të tjerash shkruan se me rastin e hyrjes së kryengritësve në Dibër, organizimi dhe disiplina e tyre ishin për lakmi, dhe se kryengritësit kishin përkrahjen e madhe nga populli i Dibrës me rrethinë. Si udhëheqës më të njohur të kësaj ane përmenden: Elez Isufi nga Luznia e Dibrës së Poshtme, vëllezërit Kaloshi dhe Dema, Sefedin Pustina, etj. Ndaj të plagosurve dhe të zënëve robër, kryengritësit shqiptarë janë sjellë në mënyrë humane, konkludonte Qirkoviqi. Nga dokumentacioni i shumtë kuptohet se kryengritësit shqiptarë zhvilluan një luftë, për çlirimin e territoreve të okupuara, për liri e pavarësi, pse jo edhe për çlirimin e gjysmës tjetër të pushtuar nga Serbia e Mali i Zi.

Hyrja dhe çlirimi i disa qyteteve shqiptare në Shqipërinë Lindore nga ana e kryengritësve, e tronditi qeverinë serbe. U morën masa të shpejta në dërgimin e ushtrisë prej 20 deri 40 mijë vetash për shuarjen e kryengritjes, meqë Serbia shprehu frikë nga zgjerimi i saj në të gjitha territoret shqiptare të pushtuara gjatë Luftës së Parë Ballkanike. Për shkak të kryengritjes qeveria serbe i thirri përsëri oficerët që kishte lëshuar në pushim dhe ushtarët e kategorisë së dytë. Ajo kishte dhënë urdhër që meshkujt nën moshën 45-vjeçare të mos largoheshin jashtë kufijve të Serbisë.

Kryengritësit e udhëhequr nga Bajram Curri dhe Isa Boletini zhvilluan luftime të ashpra me ushtrinë serbe. Pas rreth dy jave luftimesh në drejtim të Gjakovës, kryengritësit u detyruan të tërhiqen drejt Malësisë me humbje të konsiderueshme, me ç’rast pësuan sidomos fshatrat dhe popullsia e pafajshme.

Për qëllimet gjenocidale të Serbisë ndaj popullit shqiptar merret vesh nga dokumenti i një komiti serb që i drejtohet vetë kryetarit të Parlamentit, Andre Nikoliqit, më 30 nëntor 1913, në të cilin veç të tjerash shkruan: “Kam ardhur nga Shqipëria, ku kam qendruar 7 javë me çetën prej 26 vetave. Sa i përket mundit nuk kemi kursyer asgjë, por i kemi kryer urdhërat në mënyrë shembullore. Njëkohësisht po ju informojmë se kudo ku ka kaluar ushtria jonë është djegur çdo gjë.” Kështu vetëm në Lumë thuhej se janë pushkatuar e masakruar 700 gra dhe fëmijë. Luma kishte gjithsej rreth dymijë të vrarë gjatë muajve shtator-tetor. Vrasje dhe masakrime ka pasur edhe në fshatra e qytete të tjera shqiptare, si në: Kërçovë, Strugë, Gostivar, Ohër etj. Ndërsa, për Dibrën me rrethinë dhe Lumën gjatë shtypjes brutale të kryengritjes janë lënë shënimet për dëmet dhe shkatërrimet e çdo fshati në gazetën “Liri e Shqipërisë” dhe “Kalendari Kombiar” në Sofje më 1914. Kështu, p.sh. qyteti i Dibrës, diku me 18-20 mijë banorë, në fund të vitit 1913 kishte mbetur vetëm me 2 000 banorë, por edhe ky numër i vogël që kishte mbetur po vdiste nga uria. Ngjarje të tmerrshme ndodhën edhe në Kërçovë e rrethinë, në Krushevë, në Peshkopi e shumë vende të tjera. Nga dokumentacioni kuptohet se ato ngjarje ishin vërtetë të dhimbshme e tragjike. Andaj, shtypja brutale e kryengritjes e shpejtoi krizën e tendosur ballkanike e evropiane. Atëbotë duhej të vinte në terren Komisioni për rregullimin e kufijve. Rreth gjysmës së tetorit arriti kulmi i acarimit të qendrimeve diametralisht të kundërta ndërmjet Serbisë dhe Austro-Hungarisë. Berhtoldi, ministër i Jashtëm austro-hungarez, më 15 tetor 1913, urdhëroi ambasadorin e vet në Beograd, Storcku, që t’ia paraqesë Pashiqit kushtin se a ishte e gatshme Serbia brenda një afati të caktuar ta tërhiqte ushtrinë nga Shqipëria. Pasi u pa se përgjigjja ishte negative, më 17 tetor 1913 Berhtoldi i dërgoi qeverisë serbe një notë verbale në formë ultimatumi, me anën e së cilës kërkohej që ushtria serbe brenda tetë ditësh të lëshonte territorin e Shqipërisë. Qeveria e Vjenës mori pëlqimin e Gjermanisë dhe të Italisë për një hap të tillë. Parashikoheshin komplikime të reja midis blloqeve kundërshtare. 

Ambasadori rus në Beograd, Hartvig, pati disa takime me Pashiqin dhe pikërisht pas kësaj më 20 tetor Qeveria serbe e mori vendimin për t’i tërhequr trupat brenda afatit të caktuar prej tetë ditëve. Po atë ditë, përfaqësuesi i Serbisë në Vjenë i solli Berhtoldit përgjigjen e qeverisë së tij lidhur me ultimatumin e 17 tetorit e cila përmbante sigurimin për tërheqjen e trupave serbe këndej vijës kufitare të caktuar në Londër. Ushtria serbe duhej ta përfundonte tërheqjen më 26 tetor në orën 10 paradite. Serbia u detyrua ta tërheqë ushtrinë pushtuese nga Shqipëria dhe njoftoi një ditë para afatit të kalimit të kohës së ultimatumin se i kishte tërhequr të gjitha trupat në vijën kufitare të caktuar në Londër më 22 mars 1913. Mendohej se ultimatumi dërguar Serbisë nuk ishte kërcënim vetëm për të, por edhe për Rusinë dhe fuqitë e tjera që e përkrahën. 

Pra, synimi i udhëheqësve të kryengritjes së vitit 1913, veç të tjerash ishte për ta detyruar diplomacinë evropiane që të rikthehej në vendimet për kufijtë meqë shqiptarët ishin në ankth për humbjen e territoreve të gjysmës së Shqipërisë.

Shpirti i kryengritjes së muajve shtator-tetor të vitit 1913 ishin të dëbuarit shqiptarë të vilajetit të Kosovës dhe atij të Manastirit, në krye të të cilëve ishin Hasan Prishtina, Isa Boletini, Elez Isufi, vëllezërit Kaloshi, Bajram Curri, etj. të cilët synonin bashkimin e Kosovës, të Dibrës, etj, me Shqipërinë e Pavarur të pranuar në Konferencën e Londrës. Prandaj, megjithë humbjet e konsiderueshme të popullit shqiptar, duke bërë përpjekje për liri dhe pavarësi kombëtare, kryengritja shqiptare u bë faktori kryesor që e detyroi ushtrinë pushtuese të fqinjëve, të tërhiqej nga Shqipëria e pranuar në Konferencën e Londrës. Andaj themi se Kryengritja e vjeshtës së vitit 1913 ishte ngjarja e fundit e krizave ndërshtetërore ballkanike dhe evropiane para se të fillonte kataklizma e Luftës së Parë Botërore.

Me gjithë pësimet, Kryengritja e vitit 1913 bëri me dije se, të gjitha ato qytete e fshatra ë përfshira në flakën e luftës dhe dhjetëfish më tepër territore të mbetura në prapavijë, ishin tokë historike dhe etnike shqiptare. Deshën apo nuk deshën pushtuesit serbë, çështja shqiptare pas kryengritjes së vitit 1913 u bë edhe më tepër çështje ndërkombëtare. Pra, udhëheqësit dhe kryengritësit shqiptarë në shtator dhe tetor të vitit 1913 bënë një akt patriotik, duke shprehur një atdhedashuri të madhe për territoret e tyre të grabitura nga Serbia e Mali i Zi, megjithëse ishte një moment jo i përshtatshëm ndërkombëtar, pasi që askush nuk e përkrahu. Kryengritja antiserbe e viti 1913 ka hyrë në histori si përpjekja e parë më e organizuar kundër vendimeve absurde të Konferencës së Ambasadorëve në Londër, e cila rezultoi me krijimin e kufijve kolonialë për shqiptarët. Ajo e bëri të qartë para opinionit ndërkombëtar se kurrë nuk do të ketë qetësi derisa të mos bashkohen gjymtyrët e shkëputura nga trupi i Shqipërisë.

Udhëheqësit e kryengritjes antiserbe në shtator-tetor 1913 e dinin mirë se bashkimi i territoreve shqiptare në një shtet kombëtar ishte një e drejtë e patjetërsueshme, të cilën e gëzonin të gjithë popujt e Ballkanit dhe të Evropës. Rrjedhimisht, nuk kishin pse të mos e kërkonte dhe pse të mos ta gëzonte edhe kombi shqiptar. Një fakt është i saktë: çështja jonë e pazgjidhur kombëtare deri në ditët e sotme, ka në themel Shqipërinë etnike, do të thotë çlirimin e territoreve shqiptare nga të gjithë pushtuesit e vjetër apo të rinj. Pra, synimi i shenjtë i të gjithë brezave shqiptarë ka qenë, është dhe do të jetë bashkimi i të gjitha territoreve shqiptare në një shtet kombëtar, meqë jemi i vetmi shtet në rruzullin tokësor, që është kufizuar në tërë gjatësinë tokësore të kufijve me vetveten, me popullin e vet të një gjaku, një gjuhe, një historie. Mjerisht, edhe sot kur po e përkujtojmë 90-vjetorin e kryengritjes së vitit 1913, populli shqiptar, këndej kufijve administrativë të Shqipërisë, vazhdon të jetë kombi më i rrezikuar në territoret e veta në Ballkan, duke mbetur i copëtuar në tri-katër shtete dhe kjo ndodh mu në zemër të Evropës; dhe kjo ndodh sot kur edhe popujt në kontinentin e Azisë dhe Afrikës e kanë fituar pavarësinë kombëtare, madje para dy-tri dekadave. 

Meqenëse kriza ballkanike ende nuk ka përfunduar duhet që me një mençuri të madhe të punojnë të gjithë shqiptarët kudo që janë, me aleatët tanë të sotëm më të sinqertë dhe të mos mbesim peng i flijimit nga prapaskena të rrezikshme.



( Krijimi i hartave të reja shtetërore në Ballkan në dëm të Shqipërisë ) Dhjetëvjeçari i dytë i shekullit XX, ishte një nga periudhat më të rënda, që po kalonte populli shqiptar gjatë tërë historisë së tij. Lufta e Parë Ballkanike që nisi në tetor të vitit 1912, solli ndryshime të mëdha në hapsirën gjeografike të Shqipërisë etnike. Shtetet fqinje: Serbia, Mali i Zi, Bullgaria dhe Greqia, që përbënin ”aleancën ballkanike”, duke shfrytëzuar sukseset e kryengritjes së përgjithshme shqiptare të verës 1912 kundër ushtrisë osmane, në tetor-nëntor 1912 pushtuan gjysmën e teritoreve etnike shqiptare. Derisa Fuqitë e Mëdha në Konferencën e Londrës më 29 korrik 1913 e njohën Shqipërinë si shtet sovran, Kosova ( më këtë teritor të sotëm), Kumanova, Shkupi, Tetova, Gostivari, Dibra, Kërçova, Struga, Ohri, Manastiri etj., mbetën nën pushtimin ushtarak serb. 
Krijimi i hartave të reja shtetërore në Ballkan, për popullin shqiptarë ishte i papranueshëm, dhe duke qenë kështu shqiptarët qenë të detyruar ta vazhdojnë luftën për çlirimin e Kosovës me viset tjera shqiptare dhe bashkimin e tyre me Shqipërinë londineze. Pas përfundimit të luftës së parë ballkanike, drejtuesit e kryengritjes Shqiptare, filluan përgatitjet për një kryengritje të re kundër pushtuesve serbo-malazez. Kryengritja nisi në shtator 1913 në Dibër, për të vazhduar në Tetovë, Gostivarë, Ohër etj., ndërsa në gjysmën e dytë të shtatorit 1913 ajo u shtri edhe në veri, në drejtim të Kalasë së Dodës për të vazhduar me shpejtësi në Lumë, në Gorë, Opojë-Vërri, deri në Prizren, si dhe në krahinën e Hasit, të Krasniqes e të Gashit deri në Gjakovë. 
Sukseset e kryengritësve shqiptarë, ndonëse e tronditën rëndë Nikolla Pashiqin dhe kabinetin e tij qeveritar, në fund të shtatorit e fillim të tetorit 1913, me ndihmën e Rusisë dhe Francës, bëri përgatitje të shpejta për shuarjen e kryengritjes, dhe me këtë rast përgjatë tërë vijës frontale të luftimeve, aktivizoi rreth 70 mijë trupa ushtarake. Një amnisti u shpall në Beograd nga qeveria në tetor 1913, por masakrat kundër popullit shqiptar vazhduan. 
Ushtria serbe gjatë këtij operacioni pushtues, ushtroi një terror të pashembullt ndaj popullit shqiptar, edhe pse qeveria serbe në Beograd kishte shpallur formalisht një amnesti. Kudo që shkeli këmba e ushtarit serbë, vrau e masakraoi shqiptarë, si dhe plaçkiti, dogji - shkrumoi e shkatërroi çdo gjë që gjente para vetes. 

Përmasat e masakrave serbe

Për përmasat e masakrave serbe ka shkruar shtypi shqiptar dhe i huaj, ndërsa Leon Freundlich i ka përmbledhur në një libër me titull Albaniens Golgotha 1913 „Golgota Shqiptare 1913“. Një vit pas informacioneve të tmerrshme të përpiluara nga Leo Freundlich, "Raporti zyrtar drejtuar Fuqive të Mëdha" i botuar në dhjetor 1913, shpalos detalisht masakrat serbe të kryera në Dibër dhe në Lumë, edhe pas „amnistisë“ së proklamuar nga Beogradi. Ky raport, ëshët botuar edhe në gazetën e përditshme “Corriere delle Puglie”, Bari, XXVI, 354, të datës 21 dhjetor 1913. Të njejtat dëshmi nën titullin „Barbarizmat serbe“ janë publikuar edhe nga atdhetari Sotir Koleja, të cilat më pastaj janë botuar edhe në gazetat shqiptare: „Kalendari Kombiar, Sofje 1914 faqe 73-91, dhe „Lirija e Shqipnisë“ Nr. 94, datë 8-21 maj 1914 faqe 4 dhe Nr.95 datë 9-22 qershor 1914 faqe 4. 

• Dokumenti: Barbarizmat serbe në Dibër, në Dibër të Poshtme dhe në Lumë, të botuar në „Kalendari Kombiar“ 1914. 
• Dokumenti: Barbarizmat serbe në rrethin e Lumës, publikuar nga Sotir Koleja, më 23 dhjetor 1913. Ky dokument ruhet në arkivin e Kukësit: Lexo: Faqja e parë - faqja e dytë
Në materialin e titulluar „Barbarizmat serbe“ më 23 dimenuer (dhjetor) 1913, Sotir Koleja shkruan: ”Gjakësijat dhe ligësijat të panumërta që punoj ushtrj’ e Serbisë në rrethet’ të Dibrës, të Dibrës së poshtme dhe të Lumës në Shqipërinë e veriut, pasi u shua lëvizja e malësorëve në vjeshtën e parë 1913 dhe pasi lëçiti (publikoj) amnestijen guverna e Serbisë. Nga këto që u panë dhe u shenuan, thotë z.Koleja - mendja e njeriut mund të kuptojë mërirat dhe tmerret që as u panë dhe as u dëgjuan, as s´i mban goja për me i tregue“.
Ndërkaq në raportin zyrtar të paraqitur Fuqive të Mëdha, thuhet :“ Ne jemi të parët që po paraqesim listën e plotë të vrasjeve të bëra nga armata serbe në Krahinën e Dibrës, Dibrës së Ulët dhe Lumës, që shtrihen në Shqipërinë veriore, pas amnistisë së tetorit të kaluar të akorduar nga qeveria e Beogradit, masakra të bëra pas revoltës së malësorëve shqiptarë. Ky është një dokument i rëndësisë së jashtëzakonshme dhe tashmë është dërguar te qeveria e njërës nga Fuqitë e Mëdha nga përfaqësuesi i saj i plotfuqishëm, që e ka përpiluar përsonalisht me shënime dhe emra të vendeve të vrasjeve dhe terrorit. Ja versioni i plotë i raportit zyrtar.“ 

Masakra në rrethin e Dibrës

Në Klos, bandat serbe kanë therur Ahmet Aliun dhe vëllain e tij, sikurse edhe Nezir Sulejmanin dhe Mehmet Salihun. I tërë fshati është grabitur. 
Në Valikardhë, në pikë të ditës dhe në prani të krejt banorëve, Ymer Halili, Osman Qira, Qerim Zejneli, Ismail Alushi dhe Sul Hoxha (hoxhë mysliman) janë prerë me bajonetë dhe janë katandisur në kufoma të panjohshme. Shtëpitë u janë djegur pasi më parë u ishin plaçkitur. 
Në Peladhi, janë bërë kontrollime shtëpi më shtëpi, me pretekst të kërkimit të armëve. Shumë shtëpi janë plaçkitur. Shtëpia e Hasan Patajt është djegur dhe pronari është prerë në fyt në prani të nënës së vjetër, gruas dhe fëmijëve. 
Në Krajkë, shtëpia e Muharrem Dervishit është djegur pasi ishte grabitur. 
Në Zerqen, krejt shtëpitë janë grabitur dhe djegur. 
Në Sopot, i tërë fshati është rrënuar dhe plaçkitur. Shumë shtëpi janë djegur. Të gjitha kafshët janë vjedhur dhe këta persona janë therë në bajonetë: Ali Kamberi, shërbëtori i tij, Hamza Disha, si dhe Salih Selimi. 
Në Dibër (qytet), disa orë para sulmit të malesorëve, prefekti lokal dhe komandanti ushtarak arrestuan tetëmbëdhjetë udhëheqës të qytetit, që janë ekzekutuar pa u gjykuar: Ramiz Karanfili, Sheh Husejni, Numan Hasani dhe Safet Bej. Të tjerët mbijetuan falë hyrjes në atë kohë të malesorëve në qytet dhe ushtria serbe u detyrua të ikë me ngut. Kur u kthyen në qytet, serbët e plaçkitën krejt qytetin dhe morën me vete mbi një milion lira turke të vjedhura. Shumë shtëpi u dogjën, posaçërisht ato e Ali Beut, Rakip Qatibit dhe Kurtish Agait. Me vrazhdësi të paparë, serbët po ashtu i masakruan shumë njerëz të tjerë, mes të cilëve kishte edhe të tillë që bënin punët e tyre dhe s'merrin pjesë në kryengritje. Mes të masakruarve ishin: Kurtish Aga, Behgjet Efendi, Haxhi Syreja Efendi, Reshid Efendi Kusari dhe Sadullah Shtrazimiri. Në këtë çast, qyteti i Dibrës është thjesht i shkretë, sepse banorët kanë ikur në malë. Në qytet kanë mbetur vetëm dyqind apo treqind veta të të dyja gjinive. 
Në Gjoricë, një ditë pas vizitës së një oficeri të dërguar nga qeveria austriake, që ishte duke kaluar dhe verifikuar tërheqjen e ushtrisë serbe nga rajoni, serbët u rishfaqën në fshat dhe vranë një grua dhe një fëmijë pesëvjeçar. Ata, po ashtu, e plagosën një grua tjeter. 
Në Homesh, vetëm tri nga 150 shtëpitë e katundit qëndrojnë në këmbë. Të gjitha janë djegur pasi që ishin plaçkitur. Pasi janë dorëzuar, serbët i kanë vrarë: Musa Ismajlin, Shemsedin Bajramin dhe Halit Sulejmanin, që ishin kthyer në fshat pas amnistisë. Herën e parë i morën 1000 krerë dele, 150 krerë gjedhe dhe 40 kuaj. Herën e dytë, ata morën 50 krerë dele, nëntë krerë gjedhe dhe nëntë kuaj. 
Në Shupenzë, pas vjedhjes së shtëpive dhe marrjes së gjërave të vlefshme, serbët masakruan: Ali Myslimin dhe vëllain e tij Abdiun, Hasan Abazin dhe Dalip Elmazin. 
Në Okashtinë, vetëm një shtëpi qëndron në këmbë nga 74 sa ishin. Të gjitha janë plaçkitur dhe djegur. Dy burra të quajtur Ferhat dhe Nazif janë prerë me bajonetë. Krejt kafshët janë marrë. 
Në Topojan, fshat me 68 shtëpi, kishte plaçkitje dhe djegie të përgjithshme. Një burrë me emrin Abdullah Xhaferri u pre në qafë pasi nuk ishte në gjendje të paguante pesë lira turke (115 lira italiane) të kërkuara haraç nga oficeri komandues i detashmentit. Ushtarët serbë i morën me vete të gjitha kafshët. 
Në Kovashicë, Malik Bajrami, Aziz Haxhi, Ahmet Ramadani, Leka, Destan Jashari, Sejfedin Elezi dhe Sulejman Ramadani janë masakruar. 150 krerë delesh, 41 gjedhe dhe 13 kuaj janë vjedhur. Burri me emrin Rashid Rexhepi është kursyer nga vrasja vetem së i ka paguar haraç prej 150 lirave turke (rreth 3450 franga) komandantit të detashmentit serb. 
Në Gjuricë (katundi afër Topojanit) janë masakruar 14 burra. Dy gra po ashtu janë vrarë: Naile Seferi dhe Zemane Ibrahimi, si dhe djemtë e vegjël: 8-vjeçari me emrin Ismail Mehmedi, 10-vjeçari me emrin Bajram Elezi, 7-vjeçari me emrin Rrahman, dy dymbëdhjetëvjeçarë, njëri i quajtur Hasan Ali dhe tjetri Elias dhe e bija e Husein Cokës. 
Në Golevishtë, i tërë fshati është grabitur. 74 shtëpi janë djegur dhe dy burra, njëri me emrin Halil Numani e tjetri Nuredin Mustafa janë prerë në fyt. Sa u përket kafshëve, herën e parë serbët i kanë marrë 1000 krerë dele, 30 krerë gjedhe dhe 35 kuaj, kurse herën e dytë 23 kuaj, 40 gjedhe dhe 500 krerë dele. 
Në Kërçisht, dy shtëpi të vetme myslimane janë djegur. Pastaj janë vjedhur 60 krerë dele, dy dema dhe katër lopë. 
Në Bllatë, serbët kanë djegur 75 shtëpi dhe kanë masakruar Rexhep Lleshin së bashku me të vëllain Abdiun dhe djalin e vogël Bajramin, si dhe gruan e Islam Kuaranas. Fshati është plaçkitur tërësisht dhe kafshët e mbetura, 90 krerë dele dhe 50 krerë gjedhe, janë marrë. 
Në Zogjaj, fshati është plaçkitur të gjitha të mirat. Drutë e dimrit dhe kafshët janë marrë. Serbët i kanë shkatërruar 124 shtëpi dhe, derisa zjarri shndërronte çdo gjë në hi, ata i kanë hedhur këta njerëz për së gjalli në flakë: një grua me emrin Rihane, dy vajza me emrat Fazile e Myslime dhe një 7-vjeçar me emrin Bajram. Ata gjithashtu i prenë me bajoneta Haxhi Myslimin, Nezir Azizin, Halil Numanin dhe Zenel Hasanin. Duke u kthyer për të dytën herë në Zogjaj, serbët masakruan: Musafa Myslimin, Aziz Jusufin, Adem Shabanin dhe Edin Nurkën. Ata, po ashtu, i vodhën shtatë lopë dhe gjashtë dele, që i kishin shpëtuar plaçkitjes së parë. 
Në Maqellarë, 10 shtëpi janë grabitur dhe janë djegur. Për me shumë, serbët i kanë prerë: Elmaz Selmanin dhe të birin e tij Selmanin, Malik Rexhepin dhe të birin e tij Muratin, Hasan Sulejmanin, Abdullah Qehajën, Hajredin Hasanin dhe të tre bijtë e tij Ymerin, Ramizin dhe Tevfikin, të vëllain Rakipin, babën Hasanin; Rrustem Mehmetin, Numan Shemsedinin, Ramadan Bajramin dhe Ejup Edhemin. Banorët e tjerë të fshatit u detyruan të sjellin 50 krerë gjedhe, dy lopë dhe 113 dhi, në mënyrë që të mos masakrohen. 
Në Poçest, serbët e kanë vrarë Muharrem Muharremin dhe të birin e tij Behgjetin. I morën 100 krerë dele dhe nëntë copë bagëti, si dhe 150 lira turke (afër 3450 franga), që i zbuluan nëpër xhepat e katundarëve. 
Në Kërçisht të Poshtëm, serbët kanë vjedhur shtëpinë e Mehmet Ejupit pasi ia pre në fytin atij në prani të familjes. 
Në Çerenec, ata dogjën 23 shtëpi dhe e masakruan Hasan Abazin bashkë me gruan e tij, Ramadan Salihun dhe Rrustem Sulejmanin. Ata e kanë vjedhur krejt fshatin duke i marrë me vete të gjitha gjërat e vlefshme, furnizimet dhe kafshët. Në Bllacë, i gjithë fshati është djegur pasi ishte vjedhur. Banorët janë prerë me shpatë, krejt pa shkak, kështu që ka qenë e pamundshme përpilimi i listës së viktimave. Kur u kthyen në Bllacë, serbët e panë së i kanë lënë pa marrë 250 krerë dele, 37 1opë dhe 28 kuaj, kurse barinjtë i masakruan. 
Në Spas ata i plaçkitën të gjitha shtëpitë dhe i dogjën dhjetë prej tyre. I morën të gjitha kafshët që mundën t'i zinin, 150 krerë dele, katër kuaj dhe 13 krerë bagëti. 
Në Klobuçishtë, pas grabitjes së të gjitha shtëpive, ua vunë pastaj zjarrin. Tridhjetë shtëpi u bënë shkrumb e hi. Po ashtu, në prani të katundarëve i vranë: Adil Bilhalin, Ahmed Abazin, Mustafa Murtezin, Xhelaledin Destanin dhe të vëllain e tij Musën, Hajredin Maksutin, Lutfi Fejzullahun, Reshid Murtezin dhe të birin tij Fetahun, Gazanfer Zejnelin dhe të tjeret. Serbët po ashtu i vodhën 150 dele dhe dhi, 11 bagëti të tjera, dhe një gomar. 
Në Pulçishte (Poçest?) serbët i morën 103 krerë dele, l5 krerë gjedhe, 14 kuaj, shtatë gomare dhe 65 lira turke (afër 1500 franga). Kur u kthyen herën e dytë, ata zunë dhe morën edhe pesë dele, 10 gjedhe dhe një kali. 
Në Obok, i tërë fshati është plaçkitur dhe udhëheqësit të fshatit, Ramadan Bajramit, i është prerë fyti. Kur kaluan herën e parë, serbët morën një tufë prej 120 deleve dhe, herën e dytë, ata morën 25 dele, dy dema, një kalë dhe dy gomarë. 
Në Pesjakë, ata kanë djegur dhe shkatërruar të gjitha shtëpite. Prej banorëve kanë vrarë këta: Jahja Ismajlin, Malik, Mahmut, Sejfullah, Abaz dhe Vehbi Sulejmanin. Serbët, po ashtu kanë marrë me vete 14 bagëti, 50 dele dhe një gomar. 
Në Erebarë i gjithë fshati është plaçkitur dhe këta përsona janë masakruar: Ibrahim Osmani, Junus Kurtishi, Xhafer Demiri dhe Destan Ishaku. Po ashtu i kanë marrë me vete tre kuaj, një gomar dhe tetë krerë dele. Ata ia kanë marrë një tufë prej 150 deleve Shukri Beut nga kullota afër fshatit. 
Në Vojnik, serbët plaçkitën e dogjën të gjitha shtëpite, 51 sish dhe, derisa flakët e shkretonin fshatin, ushtarët serbë e therrnin me bajoneta kë e gjenin. Mes viktimave ishin Sinan Ibrahimi, Nazif Numani, Ali Selimi dhe Idriz Shabani. Për më tepër, një grua me emrin Shame është torturuar dhe i është prerë fyti në prani të fëmijëve të saj. Të gjitha kafshët, 100 krerë dele, tetë krerë gjedhe dhe nëntë kuaj janë marrë. Në Allajbegi, serbët e plaçkitën tërë fshatin dhe dogjën 65 shtëpi. Ata masakruan këta përsona: Ibrahim, Zejnel Dalipin, Salih Ahmetin, Ali Selimin, Hajdar Shabanin dhe vëllain e tij Hajredinin, Hajredin Muçajn, Ali Osmanin, Numan Elmazin, Sejfedin Selimin, Zejnel Saipin, Salih Sulejmanin, Fazli Abazin dhe gratë: Shame, Qamile, Alie, Nimetallah, Hibe, Zaide, Fatime dhe një vajzë pesëvjeçare. Të gjitha kafshët e kullotave përreth janë vjedhur e marrë. 
Në Avalan, fshati është plaçkitur dhe katër shtëpi janë djegur. Kryeplaku i katundit Ismajl Ismajli është prerë në fyt dhe kafshët, 90 krerë dele, 6 kuaj dhe 1 gomar janë marrë. 
Në Çankë, pasi fshati është vjedhur, nëntë shtëpi janë djegur. Prej banorëve të fshatit janë prerë këta: Beqir Rrustemi, Husejn Abazi, Shahin Numani dhe Zejnullahu. Ata po ashtu i morën me vete 13 kafshë. 
Në Kovaçicë, i tërë fshati është plaçkitur dhe 32 shtëpi janë djegur. Të masakruar ishin: Elias Dauti, Nuredin Nurçe, Salih Osmani dhe Zejnel Troza. Serbët morën dy dema, 30 krerë dele dhe nëntë lopë. 
Në Bllatë të Eperme, i tërë fshati është plaçkitur dhe 18 shtëpi janë djegur. Abdul Azizi dhe Abdurrahmani ishin të vetmet viktima të serbëve. Për më tepër, 42 krerë dele dhe dy kuaj janë marrë. 
Në Bllatë të Poshtme, 25 shtëpi, pasi janë plaçkitur, janë bërë shkrumb e hi. Një burrë me emrin Ali Bllata dhe të dy bijtë kanë vdekur në flakë. Serbët po ashtu i kanë marrë 30 krerë dele, katër lopë dhe tre kuaj. 
Në Lishan, pasi fshati është plaçkitur, është djegur i tëri dhe të gjitha kafshët e gjetura në stalla dhe jashtë tyre janë marrë. 

Masakra në rrethin e Dibrës së Ulët

Në Rabdisht, fshati është plaçkitur dhe është shkatërruar krejtesisht. 38 shtëpi dhe afër 30 stalla janë djegur. 65 burra janë masakruar, si zakonisht, me bajonetë. Për më tepër, në mesin e tyre ishte edhe një djalosh 6-vjeçar, i biri i udhëheqësit lokal, që ishte hedhur për së gjalli në flakë. Serbët, po ashtu, morën me vete 400 krerë dele, 150 dhi, 60 lopë dhe 22 kuaj. Hallakatja e xhepave të banorëve që ishin kursyer nga vdekja rezultoi me 20 lira turke (afër 450 franga), të cilat serbët i konfiskuan. 
Në Zimur, serbët plaçkitën dhe dogjën shtatë shtëpi. Ata i prenë me bajoneta: Ahmet Shabanin, Mulajm Elmazin, Sulejman Zeqirin, Veisel Rizajn dhe Salih Shabanin. Kafshët u morën dhe ishin 245 krerë dele dhe 12 dema. 
Në Staravec, i tërë fshati u plaçkit dhe 42 shtëpi u bënë shkrumb. Viktimat ishin: Husejn Muça, Reshid Rrahmani dhe një grua e quajtur Zobejda. Serbët zunë dhe morën 300 dele e dhi, 30 krerë bagëti të tjera dhe katër kuaj. 
Në Bahutaj, serbët e detyruan Ramadan Mehmetin dhe shoqeruesit e tij të rrinë në terezi dhe pastaj ua prenë fytet. Ata i morën 10 kuaj. 
Në Tomin, fshati është plaçkitur dhe dy shtëpi, teqeja dhe xhamia janë djegur. Mazllum Jusufi dhe një çunë dhjetëvjeçar janë prerë. Të gjitha kafshët e gjetura janë marrë. 
Në Dohoshisht, pas grabitjes së fshatit, 55 shtëpi janë djegur. Mes viktimave që janë masakruar tmerrshëm, njeriu mund të njihte trupat e Malik Bajramit, Ramadan Ahmetit, Ymer Sadikut, Zejnullah Hasanit, Halil Junuzit, Musa Bajramit dhe Shaban Halilit. Serbët morën me vete edhe 400 krerë dele dhe 200 kuaj. 
Në Zagrad, ushtarët shkatërruan tetë shtëpi dhe vodhën katër kuaj. 
Në Bellovë, serbët plaçkitën tërë fshatin dhe morën çdo gjë që mund të bartnin. 
Në Grazhdan, 22 shtëpi janë grabitur dhe janë djegur. Aziz Shemsedini, Hasan Zekiria, Xhafer Jusufi, Emrullah Mahmuti, Mon Beqiri, Hasan Durmishi, Rrustem Hasani dhe i vëllai i tij Zekiria, Bexhet Nuri dhe e shoqja e tij, Ismail Xhelili dhe i biri i tij Elias, Elez Hasani, Emrullah Demiri, Sinan Xhaferi, Aziz Kurteshi, Maksut Numani dhe Ferhat ishin prerë me bajonetë në prani të familjeve të tyre. Serbët, po ashtu, i morën të gjitha kafshët. 
Në Muhurr, ata i plaçkitën të gjitha shtëpitë dhe 14 i dogjën. Kur kapërcyen herën e parë, i morën 200 krerë dele, 100 qengja, 30 lope dhe 15 kuaj, si dhe mbi 300 lira turke (afër 7000 franga) që i gjetën në xhepat e banorëve. Kur kaluan herën e dytë nëpër fshat, trupat serbe vodhën 10 dele dhe një kalë. Ata i shkuan në bajonetë edhe njëmbëdhjetë udhëheqës fshati. 
Në Luzni, të gjitha shtëpitë private janë plaçkitur. Serbët pastaj i shkatërruan pesë shtëpitë kryesore. Ata i morën të gjitha kafshët që i gjetën në stalla, mbi 1500 dele e dhi dhe 200 krerë bagëti të tjera. Dëmet njerëzore, të vrarë me bajoneta, janë 45 veta, emrat e të cilëve me kujdes janë verifikuar dhe regjistruar. 

Në Çetush, katër shtëpi janë djegur dhe përsonat: Asma Hasani, Zejnel Shabani dhe Osman Numani janë masakruar. Tre kuaj janë vjedhur. 
Në Brezhdan, serbët plaçkitën dhe dogjën 17 shtëpi. Ata masakruan këta përsona: Abedin Osmanin, Shahin Mehmetin dhe Salih Kadriun. I morën, po ashtu edhe 25 kuaj. 
Në Ushtelencë, i gjithë fshati është grabitur dhe trembëdhjetë shtëpi janë bërë shkrumb e hi. Janë masakruar këta përsona: Numan Rrustemi, Muslim Zeki dhe Mehmet Gota. U morën edhe 17 kuaj e gjashtë dema. 
Në Deshat, serbët dogjën 15 shtëpi dhe e hodhën një djalosh dhjetëvjeçar e dy gra në flakë për së gjalli. I vodhën 50 krerë bagëti dhe 500 krerë dele. 
Në Sohodoll, i dogjën tri shtëpi dhe i masakruan katër burra: Abdullah Abedinin, Tusun Dalipin, Sulejman Bahtiarin dhe Dalip Ismajlin, si dhe një grua me emrin Belure dhe të birin e saj gjashtëvjeçar me emrin Mazllum. Po ashtu, i vodhën edhe 200 dele e 30 kuaj. 
Në Borovjan, serbët i dogjën dy shtëpi dhe prenë në fyt Rrustem Muharremin, në prani të familjes së tij. Po ashtu i morën 27 krerë bagëti, 119 dele dhe pesë kuaj. 
Në Rashnopojë, ata plaçkitën në tërësi shtëpitë, por nuk mundën t'i digjnin asnjë prej tyre. Ata i prenë në fyt gjashtë fshatarë udhëheqës: Bajram Mehmetin, Malik Rakipin, Selman Rakipin, Behgjet Behlulin, Osman Azanin, Hajredin Malikun dhe vodhën 20 dema. 
Në Cerjan, serbët shkatërruan shtëpitë dhe vranë tre burra: Fazli Sulejmanin, Jashar Hejbatin dhe Bektesh Arsllanin dhe një grua; Zobejden. I morën 14 kuaj dhe 60 krerë dele. 
Në Pilaf, të gjitha shtëpitë janë plaçkitur dhe pesë prej tyre janë djegur. Serbët e prenë me bajonete Dalip Ramadanin në prani të së ëmës së tij të vjetër. 
Në Pilaf-Mahallë ata grabitën të gjitha shtëpitë dhe shkatërruan tetë nga to. E vranë Hasan Fetahun, Salih Jusufin dhe të bijen e tij gjashtëvjeçare Fatimen. Për më tepër soldateska serbe i vërviti djemtë e vegjël, 6-vjeçarin me emrin Shukri dhe 4-vjeçarin me emrin Hasan në flakë. U morën 100 krerë bagëti, 200 krerë dele dhe tetë kuaj. 
Në Pollozhan, krejt katundi u grabit dhe tri shtëpi u dogjën. Këtu mbetën njëmbëdhjetë viktima: Hajredin Vehta dhe vëllai i tij Azizi, Jusuf Uka, Hajredin Shkurti, Husejn Zejneli, Hajredin Halili, Said Pasha, Emin Shahini, Elez Numani dhe vëllai i tij Osmani dhe i biri i këtij të fundit. Sa i përket kafshëve, ata morën 50 krerë dele 12 dema dhe katër kuaj. 
Në Gliçë (Blliçe?), të gjitha shtëpitë janë plaçkitur dhe pesë sish janë djegur. Serbët ua prenë fytin tre burrave (Xhafer Rrustemit, Destan Hasanit dhe Xhemal Salihut) dhe një gruaje (Ajshes). I morën 250 krerë dele dhe 30 kuaj. 
Në Limjan, i tërë fshati u grabit. Në mesin e banorëve që u prenë me bajoneta ishin Hasan Shahini, Sejfullah Ibrahimi, Abdurrahman Fetahu, Qerim Sadiku dhe Bajram Xhelili. Po ashtu, i morën 200 krerë dele, 20 1ope dhe 10 kuaj. 
Në Peshkopi, pasi u plaçkitën të gjitha shtëpite, 57 nga to, mes tyre edhe me të rëndësishmet, u dogjën. Të masakruar ishin: Xhelaledin Abazi, Ali Ymeri, Xhelman Selmani, Hasan Arsllani, Hajredin Shabani dhe Murat Demiri. 180 krerë bagëtish, 450 dele e dhi, 15 mushka dhe 20 kuaj janë marrë me vete. 
Në Trepçë, katundi u plaçkit dhe Zejnullah Ahmeti u pre me egërsi në sy të familjes së vet. Dy kuaj dhe 57 krerë dele janë marrë. 
Në Çidhën, tridhjetë shtëpi janë bërë shkrumb e hi. Tre burra ishin mes viktimave: Kitan Keloshi, Hasan Hani dhe Arsllan Sadiku. 500 dele e dhi, 200 krerë bagëti, 13 kuaj dhe tre gomarë janë marrë. 
Në Renz, serbët shkatërruan pesë shtëpi, ia prenë fytin Zëjnel Ahmetit në shkallare dhe morën 100 dele e dhi, 12 lopë, dhe 5 kafshë të tjera. 
Tregimi i masakrave mban me vete listën tmerruese të zbulimit të martirizimit të rinisë shqiptare. Detajet janë pajisur edhe me vrasjet e bëra në pjesë të tjera të Krahinës së Dibrës së Ulët të Shqipërisë veriore, siç jane: 
Në Dipjakë, grabitje e përgjithshme ku ndodhi vrasja e një burri me emrin Beqir Sulejmani dhe ku u paguan haraç 45 lira turke nga banorët për komandantin serb që të ndalte masakrën. Por, të gjitha kafshët i morën. 
Në Venisht, grabitje dhe rrënime. U prenë në fyt Beqir Asimi dhe Idriz Tahiri dhe u plaçkitën të gjitha kafshët. 
Në Sllatinë 30 shtëpi u shkatërruan. Bahtiar Idrizi u dogj i gjallë dhe 1365 krerë të bagëtive u morën. 
Në Trojak dhe Velështë 41 shtëpi u bënë shkrumb e hi. U vranë këta përsona: Zaim Idrizi, Abas Huseini dhe Salih Kadri. 660 kafshë janë marrë. 
Në Kallë 30 shtëpi janë djegur. Një grua me emrin Daveshe është hedhur për së gjalli në flakë. Bajram Rrustemit iu pre fyti në shkallaret e shtëpisë së tij. 576 kafshë i morën. 
Në Sllovë, nuk kishte viktima, pasi popullata nuk i kishte besuar amnistisë serbe dhe kishte ikur në male. Fshati u plaçkit krejtësisht, 32 shtëpi u dogjen krejt dhe 319 kafshë i morën teksa kullosnin. 
Në Dardhë, plaçkitje të përgjithshme. Dy viktima: Nuredin Sulejmani dhe Ramadan Sinani. 380 kafshë janë marrë. 
Në Reç, plaçkitje e përgjithshme dhe marrje e 600 kafshëve. 
Në Shumbat Palaman, plaçkitje, rrënim i tetë shtëpive. Tri gra, Rihane, Selvije dhe Ajshe, dhe tre burra, Jusuf, Bajram dhe një Bajram tjeter, janë vrarë. Mbi 1340 kafshë janë marrë. 
Masakra në rrethin e Lumës

Në Shullan: ushtria serbe plaçkiti tërë fshatin, dogji 5 shtëpi dhe shkoi në bajonetë gjithë gjindjen. Shpëtuan vetëm 3 njerëz, sepse u ndodhën jashtë fshatit, kur therej gjindja... 
Në Topojan: Fshatin e dogjën fund e krye dhe gjindjen, si nja 500 vetë, burra, e gra të çdo moshe i vranë me bajonetë. 
Në Ceren: Plaçkitën gjithë çka gjetën, rrëmbyen gjithë gjënë e gjallë. 
Në Bushtricë: Dogjën tre shtëpi, morën 50 kuaj... 
Në Palush: Dogjën fshatin fund e krye dhe vranë e hodhën në zjarre më tepër se 100 vetë, gra, burra dhe kalamaj. 
Në Gjegje: Plaçkitën fshatin dhe rrëmbyen 27 lopë e 130 bagëti. 
Në Matranxh: Bënë rrëmujë gjithë katundin dhe rrëmbyen 4 kuaj, 17 qe e 400 dhen. 
Në Vasije: Përveç të plaçkiturit e shtëpive, morën 230 krerë bagëti, 32 lopë, 15 kuaj dhe 2 mushka. 
Në Barruc: Morën gjithëçka kishte fshati si dhe 13 lopë, 14 dele dhe 6 kuaj. 
Në Gjabër: Bënë plaçkë fshatin dhe morën 3 gomerë, 25 dhen e dhi, 4 kuaj dhe 40 lira turke. 
Në Drazh: Përveç katandisë dhe ushqimeve, sidomos 500-600 okë fasule, morën 2 kuaj dhe 250 berre. 
Në Gjin: Plaçkitën fshatin dhe morën 400 berre, 5 lopë e 1 kalë. 
Në Kalis: Bënë rrëmujë gjithë gjënë, dogjën 40 shtëpi dhe vranë 67 vetë: gra, burra e kalamaj dhe rrëmbyen 500 krerë bagëti, 50 lopë, 10 kuaj, 10 gomerë,4 mushka. 
Në Lusën: Dogjën 25 shtëpi, therën 52 vetë (76 vetë-Sh.B) rrëmbyen 1000 bagëti, 100 lopë, 6 mushka, 10 gomerë, 25 kuaj. 
Në Vilë: Plaçkitën e dogjën 6 shtëpi... 
Në Ujmisht: Plaçkitën e dogjën 21 shtëpi dhe vranë 15 vetë si dhe rrëmbyenberra, 50 lopë dhe 30 kuaj. Në Xhafere: Këtë fshat prej 25 shtëpiash e dogjën fund e krye dhe gjithë gratë e burrat i vranë me bajoneta, dy veta që s´u ndodhën në fshat, shpëtuan. 
Në Brekijë: Edhe këtë fshat prej mëse 150 shtëpiash e bënë hi dhe njerëzit, sa u ndodhën aty... 
Në Lojme: dogjën 60 shtëpi dhe therën gjithë meshkujt, gra e femije. 
Në Nimçë: Katundin e bënë hi nga njerëzit shpëtuan vetëm 5 vetë, të tjerët, burra, gra e foshnje i shkuan në bajoneta. 
Në Përbreg: Fshatin e tërë e dogjën dhe e bënë hi dhe gjithë njerëzinë, 375 veta burra, i shkuan në bajonetë. 
Në Surroj: Dogjën 130 shtëpi dhe vranë 55 burra e 2 gra, të cilat i zunë besë amnestijes... 
Në Novosej: I vunë zjarrë tërë fshatit.. serbërit arritën që të vrasin të shoqen e Islamit, Hanxhiut, katër fëmijët e tij, dhe tërë fëmijët e Ramadan Isufit, të cilët i hodhën të gjallë në zjarrë. Gjë e gjallë që rrëmbyen serbët janë: 40 kuaj, 280 lopë e qe, 1300 dhen e dhi. 
Në Bardhoc: Dogjën tërë gjanë e Haxhiut të Bardhocit. 
Në Sulaj (Sumaj): Dogjën 24 shtëpi vranë një fshatar dhe rrëmbyen 500 dhen, 10 dhi,10 kuaj. 
Arrëzë: Dogjën 10 shtëpi dhe vranë 8 vetë. 

Si i përshkruan masakrat serbe shtypi i kohës

• Vuksanoviq: “Shqiptarët në fillim i vritnim me pushkë dhe patllake, por së shpejti erdh urdhëri të therren me thika!” 

Për shkaqet e shpërthimit të Kryengritjes shqiptare të vjeshtës së vitit 1913 dhe për përmasat e masakrave serbe të kryera ndaj shqiptarëve, kanë shkruar personalitete serbe ( edhe ata që morën pjesë në masakra) si dhe vet shtypi serb i kohës. 
Një tabllo realiste të gjendjes së rëndë në tokat e pushtuara shqiptare, na jep socialdemokrati serb Dimitrije Tucoviq. Tucoviq në librin e tij ”Serbia dhe Shqipëria” shkruan:”Kryengritja shqiptare e shtatorit ( 1913), për shkak të së cilës Serbia u shtërngua të mobilizojë përsëri afro tre divizione, është një shembull klasik që tregon se si shkaktohen luftrat koloniale. Okupimi i ushtrisë serbe shtrihej prej lindjes e deri në dyert e grykave dhe të qafëmaleve shqiptare. Ky okupim e ndau bujkun prej arës, bagëtinë prej kullosave, kopetë prej lugjeve, fshatin prej mullirit, blerësin e shitësin prej tregut, rrethinën prej qytetit, kurse tërë popullsinë malore prej qendrave ekonomike dhe drithoreve të saj. Shqiptari i andejshëm (i Shqipërisë londineze - Sh.B) nuk guxonte të shkelte më në tokën e tij që i kishte mbetë në këtë anë (në Kosovën e pushtuar - Sh.B). Të gjitha burimet e jetës iu prenë. Populli i dëshpruar dhe i uritur pa masë, së pari u lut të vijë lirisht në tregje. Por, kur iu ndalua edhe kjo, ndërmjet vdekjes nga uria dhe vdekjes nga plumbi, ai zgjodhi këtë të dytën (plumbei - Sh.B). 

Krimet serbe në Dibër e më gjerë i ka parë për së afërmi edhe shkrimtari Haki Stërmilli. Ai për masakrat serbe në Dibër ( shtator-tetor 1913), shkruan: ”Në qytet, tabakhaneja, që ishte thertore bagëtish, u bë thertore njerëzish. Qytetit i vinte erë gjak njeriu, kudo mbretëronte pasiguria dhe një heshtje tmerri. Përveç tabakhanes edhe në qytet brenda, ndër postat e gjindarmërisë kishte nga një burg, ku mjaftonte vetëm urdhëri i postkomandantit ose dëshira e ndonjë xhindarmi që të njomeshin mirë muret e atij burgu me gjak shqiptarësh të pafajshëm.” 
Ndërkaq gazeta e Zagrebit ”Hrvatska Novosti” shkruan: ”Çudi e madhe?! Serbët jo vetëm në kohën e luftimeve, që bënë aq çudira mbi shqiptarët e Kosovës sa gjithë bota u neverit, por edhe sot pas vendimeve të Konferencës së Londrës, kudo që kanë shkelur, vrasin, presin, vjedhin, burgosin, dhunojnë e plaçkisin popullsinë e pafajshme vetëm pse janë shqiptarë.” 
Gazeta”Daily Telegraph” shkruan: ”Historia nuk njeh persekutime më të fëlliqura se sa pasojën e llahtarës së duarve dhe shpirtit të trupave (reparteve) të gjeneral Jankoviqit”. 
Për shpirtin shoven të reparteve serbe të vdekjes, kanë shkruar edhe vet xhelatët serb. Në gazetën serbe ”Radniçke Novine” Nr. 212, Beograd, 9 tetor 19123, një ushtarak serb, në një letër të publikuar, për masakrat serbe në Lumë ndër të tjera shkruan: ”...Mund të them se këtu ndodhin gjëra të lemeritshme. Unë rrënqethem nga e gjithë kjo dhe gjithnji e pyes vetveten, vallë është e mundur që njeriu të jetë kaq barbar dhe të bëjë kështu? Kjo është e tmerrshme e llahtarshme... Nuk guxoj dhe s´kam kohë të të shkruaj gjerësisht. Mund të them se Luma nuk ekziston më. Gjithçka është shndërruar në kufoma, hi e pluhur. Kishte fshatra me nga 100-150-200 shtëpi, në të cilat nuk ngeli apsolutisht askush gjallë, askush gjallë... I mblidhnim tubë, 40 deri 50 njerëz, dhe ashtu si ishin, grumbull i thernin të gjithë me thika. Plaçkitja ordinere u bë kudo. Oficerët plaçkitën kope të tëra bagëtish dhe i shitën përmes ushtarëve në Prizren...” 
Po në gazetën ”Radniçke novine” Beograd-Tetor 1913, socialdemokrati Dimitrije Tucoviç, për masakrat e ushtrisë serbe, ndër të tjera shkruan: ”...Kur trupat serbe shkatërruan fshatin Topojan (fshat i Lumës - Sh.B) aty s´kishte burra. Oficerët rezervë që morën urdhëra ta djegin fshatin dhe të thernin me thika, kot kundërshtonin, kot i përsëritnin fjalët ”të gjithë a?” Të gjithë ishte përgjigjja e njëfarë kapiten Jurishiqit. Për dy orë u vranë 500 shpirtëra... Shqiptarët e “egjër” ushtarët tanë të zënë rob i çarmatosnin dhe i lëshonin, kurse ushtria jonë e ”kulturuar” e shekullit XX po i vretë edhe fëmijtë e tyre....” 
Ndërsa një ushtarë i quajtur Vuksanoviq për masakrat e kryera, rrëfen si vijon: ”Shqiptarët në fillim i vritnim me pushkë dhe patllake, por së shpejti erdh urdhëri se nuk kishte levërdi të shpenzohet municioni, prandaj shqiptarët do të therren me thika. Dhe kështu ndaheshin në grupe grupe..., rreshtoheshin në rreshta me fytyra të kthyera kahë njëri tjetri dhe atëherë oficerët dhe nënoficerët i thernin shqiptarët një nga një në qafë. Këta njerëz fatkëqinjë as që luanin nga vendi, as nuk bërtisnin, as nuk mbroheshin, thuajse nuk ishin qe

----------


## biligoa

Abdi Haxhiu e I. Egriu (1919-1984) 
Mësuesi i devotshëm dhe pishtari i dijes që jeton në mbamendjen e shumë gjeneratave të intelektualëve dibranë e shumë viseve të tjera shqiptare të Maqedonisë ku ka jetuar e punuar. Lindi në Dibër të Madhe, më 24 maj të vitit 1919, në një familje të ndershme e atdhetare dibrane. Shkollën fillore e kreu në vendlindje dhe pas kësaj regjistrohet ne Normalen e Elbasanit, te cilën e kreu me sukses ne vitin 1939. 
Pas kryerjes se Normales emërohet mësues ne fshatin Klloboçisht te rrethit të Dibrës dhe njëkohësisht punoi ne kurset për zhdukjen e analfabetizmit në fshatin Prisojnicë të Dibrës. Pas kësaj, ne vitin 1943 emërohet mësues ne vendlindje ku punon deri më 1944. Prej këndej e transferojnë në Kastriot të Peshkopisë, ku punoi deri në vitin 1946 dhe, një vit me vonë ushtroi detyrën e mësuesit ne Zërqan të Peshkopisë. Në periudhën 1947-1952 punoi si mësues dhe drejtor ne shkollën “Liria” te qytetit te Shkupit dhe, ne ndërkohë u angazhua palodhshëm ne kurset pedagogjike te Tetovës e Kumanovës, ku me program të përshpejtuar përgatiteshin mësues për shkollat shqipe te Maqedonisë. Përfundimisht rikthehet ne vendlindje ku punoi pa ndërprerë deri në qershor te vitit 1984, kur dhe shkon ne pension te merituar, pas shume vitesh te suksesshme ne edukimin e shume brezave te shqiptarëve te rinj te etshëm për dituri dhe arsimim. 
Janë 42 vjet punë e palodhshme dhe plot zell e mësuesit dhe edukatorit patriot, Abdi Haxhiu, i cili vdiq dhe u varros në Dibër, me 22 tetor te vitit 1984, i përcjellë me nderime respektive nga bashkëqytetarët. 
Meqë sot është 7 Marsi, Dita e Mësuesit, s’ mundem ta anashkaloj pa e përkujtua mësuesin tim të dashur, z. Abdiun, pishtarin e arsimit dhe shumë mësues të tjerë që s’ gjenden në mesin tonë e që kanë lënë gjurmë të thella në zhvillimin e procesit arsimor dhe edukativ, duke nxjerrë në dritë shumë gjenerata anekënd trojeve iliriane. 
Nga mësuesi im mësova shumëçka në jetë. Pesëmbëdhjetë vitet e fundit të jetës së tij i kaluam se bashku me të dhe mësuesin, Dalip Bellçishta, 84 vjeç, akoma vital. Prej z. Abdiut e merrja literaturën e ndaluar nga pushteti i atëhershëm sllavo - komunist dhe, po prej tij thitha nektarin e atdhedashurisë. Mbi të gjitha e deshe kombin dhe atdheun. E deshe po aq edhe Kosovën me të gjitha trojet e okupuara së bashku dhe thoshte:”Pa Kosovë e pa Çamëri, s’mund të ketë Shqipëri”-Në ngjarjet revolucionare të 81 -shit, të tria vajzat dhe djali i tij i vetëm, Besniku, merrnin pjesë pa nda në protestat e përgjakshme gjithëpopullore. Edhe pse shpesh herë, agjentët e siguri sigurimit, vinin në shkollë dhe e kritikonin ashpër z. Abdiun para qindra arsimtarë, atij s’i bëhej vonë, ndjehej krenar dhe kurrë s’iu tremb syri. Në të dalë nga mbledh ja më thonte: - Edhe sikur i vetmi djalë imi të flijohet në altarin e lirisë - për Kosovën martire, nuk më dhimbset! Sepse, siç thonte Naimi ynë i madh: ”Djalin që tradhton atdheun s’e do as nëna e vet” - Atdheu do sakrifica. Pa gjak s’fitohet liria. Shqiptari e zbulon forcën e vet në dhembje. Më mirë të thyesh se sa të përulesh”. 
Pra, z. Abdiu ishte ai që me frymëzoi e më dha shtytje që me tërë qenien kryej ca shërbime “të vogla” për popullin tim të shtypur e shumëvuajtur. Pra, unë shpeshherë kam deklaruar: “Asgjë s’kam punuar, asgjë s’kam vepruar dhe të gjitha meritat i takojnë mësuesit tim shumë të dashur z. Abdiut. Gjatë përgatitjes së lajmeve për radio-emisionin ”Zëri i Kosovës” - Suedi dhe SHBA, gjatë ditëve të shtuna, të diela e të hëna, duke shkruar nga 30-40 faqe me makinë shkrimi e duke pirë vetëm kafe e cigare, shpeshherë e përmendja z. Abdiun duke thëne: - Ja z. Abdi, porosinë Tuaj jam duke ta plotësuar! Meqë është fjala për kremten e 7 Marsit, do e përmendi dhe një shembull më konkret gjatë kohës së qëndrimit në Zvicër, Mësuesi im lëngonte nga një sëmundje të pashërueshme në lukth. 
Unë s’mundesha të kthehem në Dibër, një miku im nga Kosova - Hamzë Fejza, kushëriri i Shkurtes, udhëtonte për Kosove, kurse unë iu luta po qe se ka mundësi të shkoj deri në Dibër, të më sjellë një kofer me ca materiale të nevojshëm dhe ndërkohë t’i bëj një vizitë z. Abdiut. Ai, si për çudi nuk më premtoi se do shkoje me siguri, por m tha teë shoh se si do më vijnë punët. Ai, shkoi dhe, jo vetëm që ma solli kuferin, por i kish bërë vizite dhe z. Abdiut. 
Ja se si e përshkroi takimin me mësuesin tim: 
Bashkëshortja e tij dhe djali, Besniku, porsa i treguan se ka ardhur një mik i IMIT, kosovar që punon në Zvicër, menjëherë, siç ishte i shtrire ia brofi ne këmbë dhe, me dënesë duke qa me tha: - Eja, o të qafoj, sepse sot këtu më ka ardhur Imi. U habita tha Hamza se ç’bënte për Ty dhe për z-jen Meskë. Mandej, pasi pyeti hollë e gjatë rreth halleve, nxori një foto që e mbante nën jastëk e më tha: 
A e sheh këtë fotografi, këtu është Ibrahimi, alias Imi dhe Meska, me to dhe kujtimet e tyre jetoj dhe me to do të vdes! S’ia harroj dhe shërbimin qe ma ka bere Meska vite me radhe sa here që shkoja për vizite tek Ibrahimi. 
U ndamë me lot në sy, tha Hamza dhe atë burrë aq të mençur, aq atdhetar, aq mikpritës e aq trim, kurrë s’do ta harroj. 
Lajmin për vdekjen e tij në Zvicër e pranova porsi rrufe. 
Për mua personalisht, z. Abdiu ka qenë dhe do te mbes deri ne frymën time te fundit, njeriu me i dashur ne bote. Nuk ka pasuri me te madhe ne bote se miku i mirë. 

Gëzuar 7-Marsin-Ditën e Mësuesit! 
Lavdi veprës se tij dhe shpirti le t’i prehet plot dritë! 
Me dashuri e respekt: - I. Egriu me familje 
MALMÖ - Suedi, me 7 mars 2009

----------


## biligoa

Fatos Daci mendon se Gjergj Kastrioti lindi në Dibër, më 6 maj 1405.

Ai e argumenton kështu këtë gjë duke kryer edhe debate në shtypin e përditshëm. Debatit interesant në Kontaktin e Shekullit, unë i bashkangjis këto fakte në mbështetje të tezës se Skënderbeu është nga Dibra. Është fakt historik se Skënderbeu u kthye në Shqipëri nga Beteja e Nishit, më 3 nëntor 1443 dhe me 10 nëntor 1443 mbërriti në Dibër. Ja si e shpjegon Marin Barleti ardhjen e Skënderbeut nga Nishi: "dhe në fshehtësinë më të madhe (pasi braktisi fushëbetejën e Nishit, më 3 nëntor 1443) në të shtatën ditë arriti në Dibër", se "atë vend e njihte dhe e donte shumë Skënderbeu, për besnikëritë dhe trimëritë e shumta dhe të shënuara që banorët kishin treguar për hir të mbretërisë së t'et, Gjonit, kur atij i binte në qafë otomani", prandaj "pothuaj e gjithë rinia, sikur të mos kujdesej për gjë tjetër, i kishte rrëmbyer armët dhe po i shkonte pas Skënderbeut dhe e quajtën shpëtimtar të tyre". Sipas këtij burimi, Gjoni kishte jetuar dhe kishte luftuar së bashku me dibranët dhe jo me të tjerë.
Fjalori Enciklopedik Shqiptar, botim i Akademisë së Shkencave të RPSSH, veçmas Aleks Buda: "Më vonë (Kastriotët e Hasit - F.D.) i shtrinë zotërimet drejt Jugut, ku Pal Kastrioti, gjyshi i Skënderbeut, zotëronte fshatrat Sinë dhe Gardhi i Poshtëm dhe mandej dy Dibrat". Pra, në këtë kohë Mati nuk ishte zotërim i tyre, se Mati është bërë vonë pjesë e principatës së Kastriotëve... Gjon Muzaka, mik dhe bashkëluftëtar i Skënderbeut, në kujtimet e tij, shpjegon bindshëm se Gjon Kastrioti kishte pasur zotërime të tij vetëm Sinën dhe Gardhin dhe se aty e askund tjetër, lindi Skënderbeu: "Ta dini, se zoti i gjyshit Skënderbej quhej Pal Kastrioti, i cili nuk kishte zotërime të tjera veç Sinës e Gardhin dhe prej tij lindi Gjon Kastrioti dhe prej tij, zoti Skënderbej". Edhe Haki Stërmilli, për historinë e Kastriotëve rreshton gjithë ato argumente bindëse, përse Skënderbeu ishte dibran: Kristo Frashëri: "Në vitet e para të shekullit XV": "Duket, se familja e Gjon Kastriotit banonte herë në Kastriot e herë në Sinë", pra në periferi të Peshkopisë së sotme. Përsëri, humanisti shkodran, Marin Barleti, thotë se: "jo vetëm Skënderbeu, kur u kthye nga Nishi, në Dibër, i njihte dibranët, por edhe dibranët e njihnin Skënderbeun. Prandaj ai u kthye në Dibër pa luftë, si në shtëpinë e tij dhe qysh të nesërmen, në mëngjes, ai u shoqërua nga qindra dibranë për të marrë me dredhi Krujën". Haziz Ndreu, studiuesi dhe mbrojtësi fanatik i idesë, se Skënderbeu pa asnjë dyshim është dibran, në librin e tij Dibra në udhën e historisë, shkruan: "I ati i Gjergjit, Gjon Kastrioti, doli më vonë nga Sina dhe u vendos në Kastriot, ku i kishte mundësitë për t'u zgjeruar më shumë me zotërimet e tij. Në krye të fushës së Kastriotit, ndërtoi kullën që përmendëm më sipër. Si më i aftë, Gjoni filloi menjëherë të fusë në dorë tokat përreth, të zgjerojë pronat e tij, ndërsa familjen vazhdonte ta mbante në Sinë. Më vonë, ashtu siç thuhet edhe në histori, ai e shtriu sundimin e tij në krahinën e Dibrës, pastaj edhe në atë të Matit". Studiuesi Rakip Sinani: "Princi, Gjon Kastrioti, kishte shtëpi banimi në Sinë, kullë në Kastriot dhe vendbanim në kështjellën e Varoshit, të Gurit të Bardhë dhe në Krujë". Flamur Hadri, Prishtinë: "Pikërisht, në lagjen Shërgjerth të fshatit Sinë, lindi më 1405 Gjergj Kastrioti Skënderbeu, i cili sipas traditës popullore, u rrit në lagjen Çeliasë të fshatit Kastriot".
Po, kur është shfaqur vendbanimi qytet-kalaja KASTRIOT në Dibër? Të gjithë të tjerët e dinë, që Kastrioti ekziston (në dokumente) që nga shekulli XIII. Fjalori Enciklopedik Shqiptar (botim i Akademisë së Shkencave të Republikës Shqipërisë, viti 1985, thotë në mënyrë të prerë, se Kastrioti "në shekullin XIII ishte pronë e Kastriotëve" (zëri "Kastrioti", fq. 460). Kastriotët u quajtën Kastriotë dhe nuk u quajtën as matjanë, as shtjefnarë. Gjon Kastrioti, thirrej Gjon Dibrani (dhe nuk thirrej në asnjë rast Gjon Matjani a Gjon Mazrek Hasjani. Prof. Kristo Frashëri, dëshmon se Gjon Kastrioti thirrej Gjon Dibrani, kur shkruan se: "bashkëkohësi i Heroit, R.Volaterrano, e quan të jatin e Skënderbeut, Gjon Dibra ose Gjon Dibrani". (Flamur Hadri-Prishtinë: "Historia Shqiptare mbi personalitetin e Skënderbeut", Studime Historike nr.1, fq.126) Kastriotët janë të pranishëm në Dibër, gjegjësisht në Sinë, që më përpara vitit 1467 dhe këtu gjenden të paktën 8 breza, në një hark kohor prej 250 vjetësh… Gjithashtu, Hahn në librin

"Udhëtim nëpër viset e Drinit e të Vardarit", në faqen 53, paragrafi I, rreshtat 18,19 e 20, shkruan: "...gjyshi i Skënderbeut, nga ana e familjes së tij, zotëronte në Mat, vetëm dy fshatra, të cilat quheshin Sinja dhe Gardhi i Poshtëm (Gardi Poschtere)". Si i pari dhe i dyti, thonë ekzaktësisht fshatrat që zotëronin Kastriotët, por gabojnë kur përcaktojnë vendin se ku ndodhen vërtet ata.
Ja dhe një argument tjetër, ku toponomastika vërteton lidhjet e Kastriotëve me Dibrën: Fshati Kastriot ndodhet 8 km në verilindje të qytetit të Peshkopisë. Ndërsa qytet-kalaja e Kastriotit, ndodhet në verilindje të Fushës së Kastriotit, në dy anët e përroit e deri ku mbaron lugina, te mëhalla e Përgjegjit të sotëm dhe kishte dy mëhallë: Çeliasë në të djathtë e tjetra në të majtë, ku edhe sot ka themele muresh që quhen "Nures e Troja" (Haziz Ndreu: "Dibra në udhën e historisë", fq. 10). Këtu gjendet edhe vendi që vendësit e thërrasin asaj dite e sot, "Kulla e Gjonit". Rreth 20 metra më larg, gjendet një arë rreth tri dynym tokë, që quhet "Ograja e Gjonit". Ngjitur me kullën, në anën veriperëndimore, është "Kopshti i Gjonit". Në mes të tij, është "Pusi i Gjonit". Ndërsa, rreth 400 metra më larg, është kisha e Kastriotit. (Haziz Ndreu: po aty). Karshi Kastriotit, në të majtë të Drinit, rreth 6 km, ndodhet sot Sina e Poshtme dhe 2 km më larg, katundi Sinë e Sipërme. Në Jug të dy Sinave, jo më larg se 4 km prej tyre, përmenden vendet Gardhi i Poshtëm dhe Gardhi i Epërm, ndërsa 6 km në veri të tyre, ndodhet Çidhna e Poshtme. Këto i ndan Lumi i Setës. Në mes të Çidhnës dhe dy Sinave, jo më shumë se 5 km në mes të Runjës, Gur-Lurës dhe Majës së Pllajës së Sinës, mes grykash e thepinash, ngrihet një shkëmb, i padukshëm nga larg, ku ndodhet Kalaja e Çidhnës. Kjo lidhej me Stelushin, me një rrugë të fshehtë. Rreth kalasë ndodhet Kroi i Skënderbeut, Kodra e Topit etj. (H. Ndreu - i cituar më parë, fq.10-11) A ka ndokund tjetër brenda kufijve etnikë, një ansambël më të përkryer toponimastik sesa ky; gjithçka brenda një trekëndëshi me brinjë jo më të mëdha se 5 km, ku të jenë gërshetuar organikisht vendqëndresat luftarake, vendndejtjet; kopshti, ara, kroi, pusi, kisha, kalaja dhe të gjitha të lidhura me emrin e Skënderbeut dhe të Kastriotëve.
Gjergj Kastrioti, ka lindur në Kastriot, në kullën e Gjonit. Dhe, për mua, Gjergj Kastrioti ka lindur më 6 maj 1405, atë ditë që shumë treva shqiptare, ndër to, aq më shumë malësi si Lura, Çidhna e Malet e Dibrës, e festojnë si Ditën e Shëngjergjit. Madje, Lura e quan edhe Shëngjergjin e Skënderbeut. Unë shpreh habi, sesi deri më sot asnjë studiues, vendas apo i huaj, ndërsa kanë bërë lloj-lloj sajesash për bashkëngjitje, apo shqitje fjalësh, madje disa herë dhe të çuditshme dhe të papranueshme, kurrë nuk kanë thënë se Shëngjergji është Festa e Gëzimit të Madh, e lindjes së Gjergj Kastriotit. Shumëkush Shëngjergjin e lidh me një festë me origjinë fetare, duke thënë se Shëngjergji qenka festa e një shënjti të krishterë. Jo. Po të analizosh vetëm ritet që zbatohen ndër shekuj për këtë festë, arrin në konkluzionin që Dita e Shëngjergjit nuk ka karakter fetar. Gjatë kësaj dite, askund, në xhami apo në kishë, nuk zhvillohen rite e ceremoni fetare, siç ndodh në ditë të shënuara fetare të tjera si, Ditën e Bajramit, të Krishtlindjeve apo të Pashkëve. Zakonisht, në këtë ditë të shënuar bëhen vetëm lojëra të ndryshme popullore, që në ndonjë krahinë si, në Kala të Dodës, kjo lojë zhvillohet në formë beteje ushtarake, kur djemtë e një fshati u bëjnë karshillëk djemve të një fshati tjetër dhe ndeshen me gurë, të cilët i hedhin larg me bahe të bëra prej tyre me penj leshi. Në ditën e Shëngjergjit, njerëzit ngrihen më herët se ditët e tjera, ndezin zjarre të mëdha (mënyra këto tradicionale të shprehjes së gëzimit, sepse asokohe njerëzit nuk kishin as pushkë e as top, nuk kishin as fishekzjarre). Në Ditën e Shëngjergjit, tundin qumështin më të parë dhe sa më herët, etj. Gjithashtu, Dita e Shëngjergjit nuk koincidon me asnjë riciklim natyror, siç ndodh me Ditën e Verës, me Ditën e Sulltan Novruzit apo të Shëmitrit, etj. Pra, ky Shëngjergji ynë, nuk është as Shëngjergj fetar e as Shëngjergj natyror. Atëherë, me siguri, mbetet ditë e shënuar e për një figurë të madhe, siç është Skëndebeu.



Artikulli eshte marr ng gazeta “Shekulli”

----------


## biligoa

Anifet Egriu, nëna e dëshmorit, snajperistit dhe luftëtarit të shquar në betejën legjendare të Koshares, Naxhi EGRIU 

Sot, më 8 prill 2009 mbushen 11 vjet nga dita kur në Dibrën e saj, u varros Anifet Egriut, apo siç e thërrisnin bashkatdhetarët tanë ne SHBA, Shote Galica e Dibrës, e cila së bashku me bashkëshortin e saj - Din Egriun, me Flamurin kombëtar dhe me plis të bardhë merrte pjesë në çdo proteste a demonstrate, në SHBA e gjetkë. Derisa disa dilnin të maskuar, ajo së bashku me Dinon, që treti gjithçka për komb, Kosovë dhe Atdhe, qëndronin në ballë të çdo demonstrate. 
Kunata (motra) ime vdiq me 5 prill ne Nju Jork. Arkivoli i saj arriti në Dibër, me 7 prill, dhe për shkak të maltretimeve dhe kontrollit të rreptë që më bëri policia maqedone rreth 6 orë në Aeroportin e Shkupit, nga ora 14:00-22:00, ceremonia e varrimit u shty një ditë pas, më 8 prill 1998 dhe me nderime të mëdha iu bënë homazhe në vendlindjen e saj të dashur - Dibër. 

Lavdi veprës atdhetare të saj! 
Dheu i Illyrisë i qoftë i lehtë! 
Shpirti i saj le t’i prehet plot dritë! 

Me pietet e lot akoma të pa tharë e përkujtojnë, bijtë e bijat: - Naimi, Emini, Diana, Dhurata, mbesa dhe bija e Naxhiut - Iliriana me nënën - Shemsie; vëllezërit dhe motrat e Dinit: - Nushi, Imi, Nebika, Nezverja dhe tërë familja e saj - Ushtelenca, farefisi: nipërit e mbesat, miqtë e shokët nga Dibra, Shqipëria, Kosova, SHBA dhe Suedia.

----------


## biligoa

Për çështjen shqiptare shkriu jetën dhe pasurinë Personalitet që rezaton shembëlltyrë 

Në torbulencat që po përjeton sot lidershipi  shqiptar në Shqipëri, Kosovë dhe Maqedoni, kur pa përjashtim partitë politike shqiptare në vend të afrimit dhe të shtrëngimit të duarve, kanë drejtuar gishtërinjtë e shtangur për t’ia nxjerrë sa më  thellë sytë njërit- tjetrit, duke ndarë popullin shqiptar copa- copa, kur gogolat nga brënda dhe  shtetet fqinje  rreth nesh gëzohen dhe  fërkojnë duart, duke i parë me sehir zënkat tona, me shpresë se do të rrjepin edhe pak  nga territoret tona, nga gjaku ynë, apo nga shkelja e të drejtave tona, sot kur ne më shumë se kurdoherë lypset të mësojmë nga historia jonë, për të konsoliduar forcat dhe energjitë tona , aty ku mbrohet, ruhet e ndërtohet dinjiteti ynë mbarëkombëtar, vendosëm të paraqesim para opinionit tanë lexues, Fuad Dibrën, patriotin e shquar nga Dibra e Madhe, patriotin   dibran dhe mbarëshqiptar (1886-1944),për të na qenë shembëlltyrë dhe  për të parë se si duhet punuar dhe sakrifikuar për kombin tonë të përvuajtur,për të mos na u përsëritur gjërat, dhe se si duhet të sillemi, po qe se vërtet ia duam të mirën kombit dhe vetes sonë.

Fuad Dibra, ky  patriot dibran dhe mbarëshqiptar me shpirt martiri për çështjen kombëtare shqiptare, shkriu tërë pasurinë e madhe që kishte, refuzoi ofiqet mashtruese, dhe në Konferencën e Paqes në Paris më 1919-1920, ku u arrit që Shqipëria të njihet si shtet i pavarur, vuri në dispozicion dhe harxhoi më shumë se 500 mijë franga ari.

Kjo fëtyrë e lavdishme e patriotizmit dhe e atdhedashurisë shqiptare, si gjithnjë edhe sot shndërit me shembëlltyrën e saj , kur të gjithë duhet të bëhemi si një grusht i vetëm, e t’i tregojmë botës seriozitetin tonë për kauzën mbarëshqiptare, sepse ende nuk e kemi punën të sillemi komodë, krahas këtyre rreziqeve që i kemi pranë.
E pashë të udhës të vë dritë në figurën e patriotit Fuad Dibra, që të na shërbejë si shëmbull të vetëdijësohemi e të bashkohemi në zgjedhjen e rrugës së drejtë në këto çaste vendimtare për kombin tonë në Shqipëri, Kosovë, Maqedoni, Kosovë Lindore (Luginë e Preshevës), Mal Të Zi e Çameri..

Sakrifica për Shtetin  Etnik Shqiptar

Fuad Dibra u takon figurave më të shquara të patriotëve të denjë dhe të pastër që për Shqipërinë e Pavarur Etnike shkriu tërë pasurinë e tij të madhe, tërë arin, shkriu jetën e tij , dhe nga Shqipëria as mori e as kërkoi gjë. Ky burrë mbi burra, siç e quan populli, tërë jetën e tij ia dedikoi popullit dhe kauzës së Shtetit Etnik Shqiptar, duke sakrifikuar dhe duke mos prituar që të jetë atje ku e lypte nevoja dhe të sjellet ashtu si e lypte nevoja e popullit, ku bisedohej për vendosjen e bazave të shtetit shqiptar.

Kur shqiptarët me karakter të lig asokohe vraponion pas posteve dhe pasurisë, duke grumbulluar pasuri mbi pasuri dhe ar mbi ar, Fuad Dibra zgjodhi rrugën e drejtë e të ndershme të atdhedashurisë dhe të patriotizmit, duke u përpjekur gjer në vetëmohim për shqiptarët e Shqipërinë, duke luftuar kundër cungimit dhe grabitjeve të tokave shqiptare në Konferencën e Ambasadorëve në Londër më 1912-1913 dhe në përsëritjen e kësaj padrejtësie në Konferencën e Paqes në Paris me 1919-1920. Këto ngjarje e tronditën pamasë shpirtin e Fuadit, i cili me me ngulm vazhdoi përpjekjet e tij për t’i bashkuar shqiptarët rreth një programi, siç thoshte ai , “të aftë për të siguruar shpëtimin tonë kombëtar, konkretizimin e ëndrës së qindramijëra martirëve të kombit për realizimin e të drejtës për Shqipërinë Etnike dhe për ta shpëtuar nga kthetrat grabitqare të fqinjëve”. Ai ishte më se i bindur dhe i patundshëm për plotësimin e këtij ideali të shenjtë dhe thoshte: “Do ta bëjmë Shqipërinë me kufijtë e saj etnikë  patjetër, pse edhe sikur Evropa të dëshirojë me na i dhunuar të drejtat tona legjitime, na të bashkuar rreth flamurit të Kastriotit, do të jemi një bllok i pathyer që me fuqinë e armëve tona do t’i fitojmë vetë të drejtat që na takojnë”.
Fuad Dibra ithtar dhe lëvrues i palodhshëm për Shqipërinë Etnike, në krye të Kolonisë së Shqiptarëve të Stambollit shkrinte pamëshirë çdo gjë që kishte, edhe pasurinë e tij shumë të madhe, për të mbrojtur të drejtat e shqiptarëve dhe të Shqipërisë kudo në Evropë, dhe su pendua asnjëherë. Ky martir edhe në momentet e fundit të jetës së tij na len tri porosi : “ Me u bashkuar tërë shqiptarët rreth një ideali të vetëm, rreth realizimit të shtetit tonë etnik shqiptar, me u vëllazëruar dhe me u bashkuar në mënyrë të përsosur, që përçarjet e nxitura nga propagandat e huaja , të cilat mundohen drejtpërdrejt të na ndajnë , të mos munden me gjetur vend ndër ne, dhe së fundi , me çfarëdo çmimi të jetë , me përmbushur idealin e konkretizimit të Shqipërisë s’onë Etnike. Këto porosi të trashëguara prej martirëve brez pas brezi, do t’i dëgjojnë me krenari dhe shpresë zogjtë e shqipes”, thoshte Fuadi.
Qeveritë e shumta që shkonin e vinin në Shqipëri kërkonin bashkëpunimin dhe rënien dakord të Fuad Dibrës për poste të ndryshme, bile edhe me lutjet direkte të drejtuesv italianë , mirëpo shpirti i pastër dhe patriotik i Fud Dibrës, i refuzoi të gjitha dhe asnjëherë nuk u dakordua që të vihej në shërbim të të huajve. Kjo sjellje e tij prej patrioti bënte jehonë të madhe dhe ngushëllonte zemrat e motrave shqiptare të mbetura pa vëllezër, të nuseve pa burra dhe të nënave pa djem , të cilët kishin dhënë jetën e tyre për mbrojtjen e atdheut.



Përpjekje për t’I afruar shqiptarët rreth një programi

Deri në fund të jetës së tij ai punoi për bashkimin e trojeve shqiptare, për bashkimin e tërë shqiptarëve , “se të drejtat tona mund t’i fitojmë vetëm po të jemi të bashkuar”, thoshte ai.
U lind në Dibër të Madhe në vitin 1886 dhe qysh në moshën e re u vu në radhët e lëvizjes kombëtare shqiptare  ku bënte pjesë  edhe i ati Ismail Pasha, deputet i Dibrës në Parlamentin turk, i cili ishte njëri nga personalitetet e para dhe organisues i Kongresit të Dibrës më 1909, që u mbajt në shtëpinë e tij, ku morrën pjesë delegatë nga të gjitha vendet shqiptare, dhe ku u morrën vendime të rëndësishme për fatin e ardhmërisë së kombit shqiptar. Ismail Pasha ishte patriot i dëshmuar dhe me pasurinë e madhe të trashëguar radhitej si njëri nga zengjinët më të mëdhenj të Ballkanit.
Fuad Dibra pasi mbaroi shkollën fillore në vendlindje shkoi te i ati në Selanik, ku mbaroi shkollën e mesme dhe studimet universitare – fakultetin e drejtësisë në Selanik dhe Zvicër. Babë e bir influencën e tyre në mesin e pasanikëve e përdorën për t’i dhënë shpirt çështjes kombëtare shqiptare. Fuadi me pjekurinë e tij universitare që dispononte , bashkë me të atin Ismail Pashën , bënë një veprimtari  të madhe edhe për organizimin e Kongresit të Manastirit, ku u vendos fati i alfabetit shqip. Lufta që u bë në këtë kongres për të bindur pjesëmarrësit për përdorimin e gjuhës shqipe, për nga forca i ngjante luftës së pushkës, dhe askush nuk e përdori këtë armë morale më shumë dhe më bukur se sa Fuad Dibra, për t’i bindur ata që preferonin alfabetin arab në vend të atij shqip. Ky patriot veç ndihmës morale, çështjen shqiptare e ndihmonte edhe materialisht, duke përballuar shpenzimet e aktiviteteve të shumta, ose duke blerë lokale për mbajtjen e mbledhjeve të ndryshme me rëndësi historike kombëtare. Ndoqi me vëmëndje lëvizjen e Xhon Turqve dhe shpejtonte të përfitonte nga rasti i krijur në horizontin ballkanik, duke ndje nevojën se duhet vepruar shpejt para se të bëhet vonë. Punoi aktivisht me delegatë të ndryshëm dhe organizoi e financoi dy komisione të kryesuar nga Haxhi Ismail Manastiri dhe Haxhi Vildani  ku merrnin pjesë figura të shquara si Abdyl Ypi, Fadil Pashë Toptani, Fuad Pashë Prishtina dhe Ali Pashë Velikarda, që shëtitën anekënd trojeve shqiptare dhe përgatitën terrenin për reformat e Kongresit të Manastirit dhe për veprimtari tjera mbarëkombëtare shqiptare.


Më  shumë se gjysmë milionë franga ari
për mbrojtjen e çështjes shqiptare


Pas vdekjes së tet, Fuadit i propozuan të vinte kandidaturën për deputet në parlamentim turk, por ai nuk pranoi.
Si edhe shumë herë tjera në vitin  1921 nuk pranoi ofertën e Kabinetit të Sulejman Delvinës për postin e ministrit.
Nuk duhet të lëmë pa përmendur edhe vitin 1913, kur dibranët ishin të detyruar nga masakrat serbe t’i braktisin shtëpitë e tyre, ndërsa Fuadi u ndihmoi të gjithëve si vëlla dhe mik, duke ua lehtësuar dhembjen.
Menjëherë pas Luftës së Parë Botërore vazhdoi me vrrull aktivitetin  e tij patriotik në Koloninë Shqiptare të Stambollit dhe me përkrahjen e tij materiale.U themeluan shumë klube dhe u hapën shkolla shqipe me 450 nxënës shqiptarë, në krye të të cilëve ndodheshin mësuesit si Riza Drini, Mumtaz Kokalari, Nesip Voshtina, Qemal Baci etj.
Kolonia Shqiptare e Stambollit dërgoi delegacionin e saj në Konferencën e Paqes në Paris që u mbajt më 1919-1920, të kryesuar nga Fuad Dibra ku merrnin pjesë anëtarët Halil Pashë Gjirokastra, Mihal Shan Tepelena, Pier Bonati dhe Benedik Bilishti. Këtu kishin ardhur  edhe përfaqësues të Kolonive tjera shqiptare  nga Amerika, Rumania dhe trojet e tjera shqiptare. Me këtë rast Fuad Dibra vuri në dispozicion dhe harxhoi më shumë se gjysmë milionë franga ari për mbrojtjen e çështjes  kombëtare shqiptare. Në Paris  të deleguarit qëndruan 17 muaj me shpenzimet e këtij patrioti, dhe pas shumë peripecive të krijuara nga shtetet e mëdha  dhe armiqtë, u arrit në këtë Konferëncë  të Paqes në Paris dhe nga Lidhja e Kombeve, që Shqipëria të njihet si shtet  i pavarur, por nuk u arrit për fat të keq që të ndreqeshin padrejtësitë që ishin bërë me copëtimin e tokave shqiptare  nga Kongresi i Berlinit më 1878, dhe nga Konferenca e Ambasadorëve në Londër më 1912-1913.
Duke shkrirë tërë pasurinë e vet për çështjen kombëtare dhe duke mos pranuar postet joshëse të ofruara nga të huajt, Fuad Dibra u dha të kuptojnë të gjithëve, se duhet të dallohet vullneti për t’i shërbyer atdheut nga ambicjet për pozitë. Ai ishte shumë i pasur, por kur çështja kombëtare shqiptare u vu në tryezën e negociatave të Fuqive të Mëdha, nuk u hamend fare  dhe nuk nguroi të sakrifikonte , duke u hedhur në luftën e tmerrshme dhe të padrejtë që i bëhej atdheut të tij të dashur, duke luftuar si hero gjersa shkriu tërë pasurinë e tij, për një Shqipëri Etnike. Këtë parim e ndoqi gjatë tërë jetës së tij, por edhe në Konferencën e Paqes në Paris më 1919-1920 dhe në Komitetin Kombëtar të Kongresit të Lushnjës.
Populli shqiptar e din fare mirë  dhe nuk do ta harojë kurrë, rolin që luajti ky patriot në çastet kur ishin në lojë fatet e Shqipërisë.
Biografëve të Fuad Dibrës iu desht shumë kohë për ta bashkërenditur rrugëtimin e këtij patrioti, sepse ky bënte punë të mëdha , por  nga ana tjetër ishte shumë modest , duke i dhënë atdheut gjithçka , e duke mos kërkuar asgjë prej tij.
Kjo shembëlltyre e shqiptarizmit  si parim nuk pranonte kurrë tu jepte ndonjë shënim gazetarëve për jetën e tij dhe për veprimtarinë atdhetare. Megjithatë për veprimtarinë e tij hasim shkrime të shkruara nëpër gazeta, por edhe më shumë tregonin shokët dhe miqtë e tij , për këtë patriot me shpirt graniti që me vendosmëri të pashoqe nuk u lodh së kontribuari për atdheun, për Shqipërinë e Pavarur dhe Etnike në trojet e veta shekullore.
Në fund të jetës së tij Fuad Dibra u kthye në atdhe. Ndërroi jetë më 22 shkut të vitit 1944 në Tiranë, ku iu bë një varrim madhështor dhe e qau i tërë populli me lot në sy dhe me dhembje të thellë në zemër, sepse u nda përgjithmonë nga luftëtari i palodhshëm për të mirën e atdheut.
Përkundër interesimit tonë nuk kemi arritur të gjejmë qoftë edhe një fotografi të këtij personaliteti kombëtar me bëma të mëdha.Ky tekst le të shërbejë edhe si apel për ata që kanë ose dijnë për ndonjë fotografi të Fuad Dibrës.

Autor: Rexhep TORTE

----------


## biligoa

“I heshtur, as në varr nuk dua të jem”

Nexhat Agolli s’ishte nga ata që mund të qëndronte indiferent, as ndaj akuzave e as ndaj krimeve antishqiptare. Ai u deklaronte autoriteteve jugosllave  e  maqedonase:”Pritja në heshtje nuk më pëlqen. I heshtur unë, as në varr nuk dua të jem”dhe, mëtej u vinte në dukje se”në masat shqiptare vërehen zhgënjime përsa u është premtuar :i merzitur: iria, barazia dhe plebishiti”.Logjika e tij politike dhe juridike ishte e fuqishme aq sa këto detyroheshin që t’i përgjigjeshin disi me terminologji demagogjike e  justifikuese  të  atij momenti politik:”Kah ajo ditë po shkohet, por le të kalohen njëherë plagët e luftës,  e  këto, pa dhëmbje nuk kalohen”. Por, Nexhati, me një vizion të gjërë kombëtar,  vërente  se gjithçka që po ndodhte kundër popullsisë shqiptare nuk ishe as e rastit, as kalimtare dhe aspak e justifikueshme, por tërësisht e pafalshme.

Ai, së bashku me vëllaun e tij, Qemal Agollin, Haqif Lleshin,  Sali Lisin  etj. ngrinte zërin tek udhëheqësit serbë e maqdonas, përkatësisht tek Svetozar Vukmanoviq Tempo e Lazar Kolishevski për lirimin e dhjetëmijë shqiptarëve që mbaheshin në izolim në Stacionin e Monopolit të duhanit në Tetovë në gjendje torturash dhe pa shpresë shpëtimi, nga të cilët brenda një nate qenë masakruar 1.200 veta, ashtu siç  ndodhi  edhe  në Gostivar, Kërçovë, Dibër e gjetkë; për të cilët spekulohej tmerrësisht nën akuzën:”bashkëpunëtorë të fashizmit”.




Ndërhyrja e Nexhat Agollit aq e guximshme përbën një akt të madh  atdhetar, duke shpëtuar mijëra jetë shqiptare nga vdekja e sigurt pa përfillur fatin e  jetës  së vet, kështu që mbi këtë bazë pati shumë familje shqiptare që e mbiquajtën meritueshëm shpëtimtar të jetës së tyre, e që e përcollën me buqeta lulesh.

Si deputet i popullsisë shqiptare, ai ngriti zërin që shqiptarëve t’u  jepen  të drejtat dhe liritë e premtuara, barazia kombëtare dhe simbolet e veta historike,  e drejta e përdorimit të gjuihës,e drejta e arsimit dhe e kulturimit të masave shqiptare në gjuhën amëtare, barazia e përfaqësimit në pushtetin legjislativ, ekzekutin dhe gjuhësor.
Eshtë veçori e veprimtarisë kombëtare e tij që pa pritur se ç’do të  ndodhte me fatin e vetëvendosjes kombëtare, krijoi dhe shtriu bërthama arsimore e kulturore në gjirin e vetë njësive ushtarake shqiptare gjatë  luftës,  si  dhe  në  rimëkëmbjen  e  rrjetit  shkollor e të aktiviteteve kulturo-artistike në terrenin e hapsirave shqiptare.  Ai, qysh  në procesin e vetëçlirimit nga pushtuesi nazifashist, i jepte rëndësi arsimit dhe kulturës,  hallkë kryesore vlerësonte shkollën, kuadrin arsimor dhe tekstet shkollore. Me përkushtim të veçantë siguroi hapjen e Kursit pedagogjik shqiptar në Shkup,  krahas atyre  që  hapeshin në Prizren e Prishtinë aso kohe dhe merrnin në ndihmë disa dhjetra  arsimtarë  nga shteti i pavarur shqiptar, pra nga Shqipëria. Më  1945  hapi shkollën  ”Liria” në  gjuhën shqipe, ndërsa për drejtor emëroi pishtarin e arsimit, Abdi Begun-Haxhiu.

Mandej, kujdesi i tij direkt ishte përqëndruar edhe tek nevoja  e  një  Tribune publicistike të asaj kohe, në bashkëpunim me bashkëluftëtarët e vet:-Xheladin Hanën në Prishtinë dhe Ali Mullain në Dibër nxorrën në dritë gazetën e parë shqipe”Flaka”Kështu, kjo Tribunë publicistike e nisi fillin e jetës, prej nga filloi  të  rrezatonte mendimi dhe vullneti i popullsisë shqiptare, ndonëse pasoi cenzurimi dhe persekutimi i kësaj gazete së bashku me vetë nismëtarin e saj,Nexhat Agolli.

Në drejtim të vetëvendosjes kombëtare shqiptare, si Nexhati,  poashtu  edhe bashkëluftëtarët e tij dhe vetë popullsia shqiptare po vetëdijësoheshin se çështja e  tërësi së kombëtare shqiptare po tradhtohej jo vetëm  nga  udhëheqja  e  shtetit  jugosllav, por edhe nga vetë Fuqitë e Mëdha,të cilat deklaruan paprekshmërinë e kufijve të paraluftës, gjë që për kombin shqiptar përligjej ricoptimi i tij në dobi të Jugosllavisë. Dhe, nga baza juridike, Nexhat Agolli, gjithnjë e quajti Jugosllavinë krijesë  artificiale,  të  ngritur  mbi bazën e dhunës dhe të padrejtësisë kombëtare e njerëzore ndaj kombit shqiptar.

Nexhati e ndjeu thellë edhe shpatën tjetër të Beogradit ku, trevat shqiptare, nuk i la si një tërësi të vetme në përbërje të tij, por i coptoi midis tri republikave,  ndonë se kishin kompaktësinë dhe vazhdimësinë etnike. Shovinistët  jugosllav  kishin  vendosur që në përbërje të shtetit federativ të mos lejohej faktori unik shqiptar, ndërsa në të ardhmen të mos ekzistonte faktori unik shqiptar as në Gadishullin Ballkanik. Ai, kishte ardhur edhe në përfundim tjetër se: si fuqitë perëndimore edhe ata lindore ia kishin bërë me hile Shqipërisë si tërësi kombëtare dhe Shqipërisë si shtet i pavarur.

Dihet dhe fakti se,Nexhat Agolli dhe shumë atdhetarë të tjerë, kanë qenë të papajtueshëm me aneksimet e trevave shqiptare :shtriga: erbisë, Maqdonisë e Malit të  Zi,  kur dihet se ato janë etni shqiptare. Figura e Nexhatit bëhet edhe më  madhore  përmes  konfrontimeve në vazhdimësi dhe pas Konferencës së paqës në Paris të vitit  1946  e  deri  në vitin 1949, duke qenë në brendinë e planeve antishqiptare të  qarqeve  sunduese  serboj-ugosllave; ai e thoshte fjalën e vet  kundër  pabarazive  dhe  padrejtësive  ndaj  popullsisë shqiptare dhe jo pak ishte impulsiv.Por, mendimet dhe qëndrimet e tij nuk ishin të  mby llura në vetvete, ato gjenin pasqyrimin e tyre edhe në organizimin e veprimtarisë  ilegale e të programuar, thelbi i së cilës ishte dhe mbeti-bashkimi mbarëkombëtar shqiptar.

Lidhja e tij me atdhetarët e tjerë të shquar, siç ishin:-Rifat Berisha ish –nën kryetar i Këshillit Nacionalçlirimtar të Kosovës e Rrafshit të Dukagjinit, Xheladin Hana ishte drejtor i gazetës”Rilindja” dhe me disa aktivistë të tjerë, kishte tërhequr vemendjen UDB-së qëndrore të Jugosllavisë. Kështu, në maj të vitit  1948,  shkarkohet  nga  funksionet ekzekutive,  kurse në mesnatën e 15-16 prillit 1949,  arrestohet në banesën e tij,  ndërsa, më 27-28 prill *49 ekzekutohet barbarisht e tinëzisht.

Nexhat Agolli, si luftëtar i ditur dhe i guximshem e si atdhetar i  paepur,  qe kthyer në legjendë, ndërsa vepra e legjenda mbeten burim frymëzimi. Ai  përbën  njërën nga figurat më të kompletuara me dije, me botkuptim të thellë kombëtar dhe plot virtyte për çka meriton nderime dhe respekt të thellë e të përjetshëm. Figura dhe vepra e tij përbën kushtrim për liri dhe bashkim kombëtar.

P. S.-Të dhënat janë marrë nga shënimet e profesorit të nderuar, z. Shaban Braha,  kryetar i luftëtarëve të Tiranës, me rastin e mbajtjes së Simpoziumit, fjalën e rastit ia kushtoi figurës patriotike të Nexhat Agollit: atdhetar, intelektual, ushtarak  dhe  qe veritar i viteve të pasluftës në Maqedoni.-Lavdi veprës së tij !  

Me nderime:- I. Egriu


Foto Nexhat Agolli

----------


## biligoa

Institucionet  juridike dhe Jurisprudenca shqiptare e fillim shekullit të XX (1924-1939) ka patur ne  mesin e saj, ndër  sa e sa  juristë  te diplomuar në shkollat  perëndimore, dhe një personalitet si Faik Shatku. Lindi  në Dibër të Madhe më 12.06.1889 në një familje patriotike dhe atdhetare, ku  perfundoi edhe shkollen  qytetese, kurse arsimin e  mesëm e ndoqi  në  shkollën tregëtare franceze, në Selanik. Duke qënë se familja e tij kishte emigruar  në Turqi, si pasojë e pushtimit të Dibrës gjatë Luftes se Parë Ballkanike, shkon në Stamboll pranë familjes për të vazhduar studimet e larta në Fakultetin e Drejtësisë të Universitetit të Sutudimeve të Stambollit. Pranë këtij Fakulteti u diplomua dhe mbrojti doktoratën. Në Arkivin e Shtetit Shqiptarë, fondi 803 në dosjen e nëpunësve të lartë civilë jepet saktësisht jetëshkrimi dhe biografia e Faik Shatkut. Ku ndër të tjera parashtrohen elementet e gjëndjes civile dhe gjyqsore si: nëpunesia, vendi i emërimit, rroga mujore, shënimet mbi sjelljet morale të nëpunësit. Në fillim te vitit 1924 njëri nga shqiptarët e arsimuar, largohet familjarisht nga Turqia për t’u vendosur përfundimisht në Tiranë. 

Në librin me autor gjermanin Michal Schmid-Neke, i cili titullohet “ Lindja dhe Perëndimi i diktaturës Mbretërore në Shqipëri 1912-1939 ” botuar në Oldenborg në vitin 1987  ndër të tjera shkruhet biografia e shkurtër e Faik Shatku. Ky autor jep të dhëna duke na treguar se Faiku Shatku  ka qënë anëtarë i kabinetit të z. Kotta, në dy qeveritë e fundit para pushtimit të Shiperise nga Italia fashiste. Një herë si Ministër i Arsimit Kombëtar dhe më pas si Ministër i Drejtësisë.  Në dt. 14.05.1924 Faik Shatku  u emërua anëtar i gjykatës së shkallës së parë në qytetin e Elbasanit, e pastaj në Korçë. Në 11.02.1925 u emërua prokuror i gjykatës së shkallës së parë në Tiranë. Gjithashtu, Faik Shatku ka drejtuar dhe shoqatën e Kryqit të Kuq Shqiptar si kryetar i saj, nga viti 1930 deri në vitin 1932. Gjithashtu ishte gjyqtar, prokuror dhe kryeprokuror në Tiranë. Me 23.03.1925 u emërua këshilltar  i ministrit të drejtësisë, detyrë të cilën e mbajti deri në vitin 1929. Gjatë  kësaj kohe ai ndërmori një sërë reformash për shndrimin e ministrisë së Drejtësisë nga një institucion i veprimit burokratik në një institucion vendimarrës, inspektues, organizues të sistemit gjyqësor dhe kontrollues. Në Gazetën “Demokratia” organ i shtypit të qytetit të Gjirokastrës, më 24 korrik 1926 në artikullin: 

“ Një intervistë me këshilltarin e ministrit të Drejtësisë” theksohej mendimi përparimtar i Faik Shatkut për organizimin e ri gjyqësor, në hapjen e gjykatave në zonat më të thella malore si dhe organizimin e ri të sistemit gjyqësor, në bazë të trupit gjykues me  zhuri. Në pyetjen e bërë nga drejtori i gazetës “ Demokratia “,  se pse nuk shihet i arsyeshëm krijimi i zhurisë ?  Faik Shatku përgjigjet se “Sa për çështjen e zhurisë që pyesni, kjo pyetje kaq e vogël ka një rëndësi vitale në degën e drejtësisë. Zhuria barazohet me zhvillimin psikologjik të një populli. Ndër viset e qytetëruara, si për shembull në Francë, në këto kohët e fundit, ka një antikurant kunder këtij sistemi. Atje kur të gjithë mjetet e qytetëruara kanë gjetur  gradën ma të lartë të përparimit, ky sistem duke qënë se po luftonte; nëpër viset tona ku  jemi në fillimin e organizimit e të përmisimit të ligjeve dhe duke marrë parasysh psikologjinë e vendit, adoptimi i një sistemi të tillë, si mbas mendimit tim, thekson Faik Shatku, sot për sot nuk shihet i arsyeshëm.” Duke qënë se mendimi juridik dhe qëndrimi i mbajtur nga Faik Shatku përsa i përket drejtësisë me juri  ishte tepër përparimtar për kohën,  gazetari avancoi  qëndrimin e tij në lidhje me një tjetër pyetje, e cila i referohej reformimit të gjykatave të Sheriatit, ai theksoi se: Në rastin e përmirësimit të dispozitave të kodit civil mund të merren parasysh dispozita të veçanta, për këtë qëllim mbasi të studiohet kthjelltësisht zakoni dhe psikologjia e popullit.” Shihet me së qarti se idetë e reformimit të pushtetit gjyqsor që kishte Faiku per sistemin e gjykatave të sheriatit, ishin ato që  ky sistem përderisa pasqyronte  interesat e popullsisë shqiptare dhe dëshirat e tyre duhet të egzistonin sepse ky sistem pasqyron  ndërgjegjen dhe psikologjinë originalis të popullit. Gjithashu është më i përshtatshëm për të zgjidhur  kontraditat dhe interesat e qytetarëve.  Po në këtë  vit emërohet anëtar i Këshillit të Shtetit dhe më pas zëvëndëskryetar i Këshillit të Shtetit. Këshilli i Shtetit duke qënë një institucion i përshtatur  nga vëndet perëndimore  kishte kompetenca të larta në drejtimin e kontrollit juridik, ekonomik, financar dhe shoqëror të vëndit. Qëndrimi që mbajti Faik Shatku në krye të këtij institucioni ishte i tipit,  juris consultum. Pra qëndrim kontrollues dhe konsultues  të vendimeve dhe të projekt-amendamenteve ligjore dhe të akteve nënligjore. Po ashtu ishte Kryeprokuror i Përgjithshëm i Shtetit dhe Kryeprokuror i Përgjithshëm i Gjyqit Ushtarak të Naltë deri në vitin 1936 kur u emërua  si Minister i Arsimit Kombëtar. Në zgjedhjet për Asamblenë Parlamentare, të Legjislaturës së III-të, e cila përbëhej nga një dhomë, më  10.02.1937 u zgjodh deputet i prefekturës së Elbasanit, së bashku me intelektualë të tjerë dibranë si, Abdurahman Dibra, Fiqiri Rusi, Hafiz Xhemali, Jashar Erebara këta në prefekturën e Dibres, si dhe Izet Shatku (Dibra), në prefekturën e Durrës-Tiranë. Kjo gjë pasqyrohet  dhe në  periodikun e kohës së Mbretërisë ashtu dhe në botimin e Kuvendit të Shqipërisë, të vitit 2005 me titull:

“ Ligjvënësit Shqipëtarë 1920-2005 ” ku ndër të tjera jepen lista emërore e deputetëve të ndarë në rang prefekture ku Faik Shatku, përfaqsonte prefekturën e Elbasanit. 

Më  01.11.1936 u emërua  Ministër i Arsimit Kombëtar ( Edukacionit ), post të cilin  e mbajti dëri në vitin 1938, vit në të cilin formohet kabineti i  fundit qeveritar, i  kryesuar nga kryeministri Koço  Kotta. Gjatë kësaj periudhe Faik Shatku dha ndihmesë  të shquar në zhvillimin e arsimit kombëtar shqiptar. Ai për të realizuar ecurinë e punëve në institucionin që drejtonte angazhoi  nëpunësa të arsimuar në vëndet  perëndimore, si dhe reformoi sistemin pedagogjik duke e kasifikuar ate në shkolla foshnjore, fillore, dhe të mesme. Ai i dha rëndësi zhdukjes të analfabetizmit në përgjithësi, si dhe emancipimit të vajzave në shoqëri. Ngjarje e rëndësishme për kombin Shqiptar ishte dhe kthimi në atdhe i eshtrave të poetit të madh shqiptar Naim Frashërit në vitin 1937, me rastin e 25 vjetorit të shpalljes së Pavarsisë dhe të  37 vjetorit të vdekjes së tij. Ky veprim u propozua nga ministri i Arsimit Faik Shatku, i cili  kryesonte komisionin e kthimit të eshtrave të poetit tonë kombëtarë së bashku me Komandantin e Përgjithshëm të Xhandarmërisë  kolonel  Shefki Shatku. Me 01.06.1938 me ndryshimet që u bënë në qeverinë e kryeministrit Koço Kotta, Faik Shatku u mandatua si Ministër i Drejtësisë, post të cilin e mbajti deri në 07.04.1939. Gjatë kësaj periudhe ai nisi reformën për depenalizimin e disa veprave penale, të cilat rrethanat e kohës nuk i shihnin si sjellje me rrezikshmëri të lartë shoqërore, shfuqizoi disa ligje të vjetëruara  si dhe riformatoi legjislacionin procedurial  penal dhe civil. Rol të rëndësishëm  Faik Shatku i dha dhe hapjes së Institutit  Juridik, e cila ishte një shkollë 2-vjeçare në të cilën përgatiteshin me kulturë juridike  kuadrot dhe specialistët në administratën gjyqsore dhe shtetërore të vendit.

 Në gazetën  periodike “Java” të dt. 02.06.1938  në artikullin “ Plotësimi i kabinetit Koço Kotta “ ministrant e rinj….shkruhej ndër të tjera se Z. Faik Shatku,  Që kur erdhi në fuqi kabineti i sotshëm drejtoi me një  zotësi të çquar dikasterin e arsimit. z. Shatku si ministër i Arsimit Kombëtar, ka treguar një veprimtari  të lavdërueshme dhe një drejtësi të pashoqë. Shumë  pa-drejtësira që rrethanat e kohës i  kishin shkaktuar, zoti Shatku i vuri në vënd. Eshtë një nga juristat t’onë të shquar dhe na jep çdo shpresë se dhe në dikasterin e drejtësisë do të tregojë një veprimtari dobiprurëse për vëndin tonë. Si Ministër i Drejtësisë,  Faik Shatku u morr gjerësisht me përthithjen e legjislacionit modern europian  dhe përafrimin e sistemit gjyqsor shqiptar me ato të tipit Francez, Italian dhe Gjerman. Një rol tepër të rëndësishëm në atë kohë luajti dhe diplomacia shqiptare, përmes ambasadorëve të jashtëzakonshëm dhe  fuqiplotë. Rol të rëndësishëm në zhvillimin e drejtësisë penale shqiptare kanë luajtur dhe lidhja e një sërë marrveshjesh dhe konventash, kundër kriminalitetit, ekstradimit, dhe përmisimit të sistemit penitenciar në Shqipëri. Me interes ishte dhe ratifikimi nga parlamenti monarkist shqiptarë i të parës Konventë  midis “Mbretërisë Shqiptare dhe Republikës Cekosllovake mbi Ekstradimin dhe ndihmën Gjyqsore.” Kjo konventë mbante firmën e Ministrit propozues  të Drejtësisë z. Faik Shatku ( d.v ). Qëllimi i kësaj konvente ishte i përbashkët : Për ekstradimin e keqbërësve, për ekstradimin në  transit ( kalim ), dhe për ndihmën gjyqsore reciproke  në çëshjet  penale. Kjo marrvëshje  ndahej në dy krerë: Ku kreu i pari fliste për ekstradimin e keqbërësve, eksradimin dhe ndjekjen e nënshtetasve si dhe pjesa për fajet në të cilën nuk i shtrinë efektet ekstradimi. Kurse pjesa e dytë,  shtjellonte ndihmën gjyqsore në çështjet penale. Duke qënë dhe deputet në legjislaturën e III-të të Asamblesë Parlamentare merr pjesë në një sërë diskutimesh  në lidhje me projekt-ligjet, paketat fiskale, amendamentet për reformimin e institucioneve dhe  të ligjit për sistemin gjyqsor të vendit. Ndërsa përsa i përket parandalimit të kriminalitetit në shoqërinë e kohës, i përmbahej formulës cura + corrigenda (d.m.th, shërim dhe  parandalim + drejtësi restauruese ). Jep konsulta sesi duhen zbatuar me korrektësi qarkoret dhe udhëzimet ministrore. Ishte për një sistem gjyqsor të decentralizuar në shkallë prefekturash dhe nënprefekturash..  Kjo gjë pasqyrohet dhe në shtypin e kohës. Në gazetën “ Drita ” të 12 marsit 1939 nën titullin “ Bisedimet e Parlamentit “ thuhet se: Z. Faik Shatku, Ministër i Drejtësisë  propozoj që neni 1 i projekt-ligjit në bisedim të ndryshoj. Sipas tij,  Gjykatat paqtuese të Shijakut dhe të Malsisë së Madhe të suprimueme në ligjin datë 25.03.1935, duhet të  rikrijohen me juridiksionin e prefekturave omonime ashtu siç kanë qënë me ligjin mbi organizimin e drejtësisë. Pra  siç shihet ai ishte për një juridiksion i cili vetëorganizohej në shkallë  prefekture pa ndikimin e drejtëpërdrejtë të  politikës.  Nën titullin “ Fjalimi i Shk. Tij Ministrit të Drejtësisë z.Faik Shatku, mbajtur me gojë në darkën e 30 gushtit, të shtruar prej Qeverisë  Mbretërore në hotel Internasional“ do ta niste kryeartikullin e saj Gazeta “Drita”, e 1 shtatorit të  vitit 1938. Ishte një ngjarje e pazakontë, për arsye se dinastia Zogolli dhe Shqipëria festonin 10-vjetorin e themelimit të Mbretërisë Shqiptare. Për nder të  kësaj ngjarje historike, u shtrua një darkë e cila u prijë nga fjalimi i z. Faik Shatku.  Në ligjeratën e tij ai theksoi “sesi populli shqiptar kalojë nga një fazë e mbretërimit të artë të Skënderbeut, në një tjetër periudhë të mbretërimit të shëndritshëm  të  Mbretit Zog.  Përparime të çuditshme janë bërë në gjirin e shoqërisë sonë kombëtare, si në konsolidimin e shtetit, në lartësimin e ndërgjegjes kombëtare, në sigurimin e një qetësie shembullore që ka fituar rekord të përbotshëm. Në artikullin e shkruar nga  z. Fabian Morava, të dt. /…/2003 në  revistën Klan,  me titull

 “ Kur ndërtohej Tirana “ ndër të tjera citon se “ Abedin Nepravishta u përket atyre personaliteteve të pakta të periudhës së Pavarsisë së vitit 1912-1939, si:  Hil Mosi, Mirash Ivanaj, Faik Shatku të cilët qëndruan asnjanës në çështjet e ideologjisë  politike”. Ndërsa një tjetër bashkombas dhe bashkëpatriot i Faik Shatkut, z. Xheladin Krifca do të shkruaj në gazetën “ Ndryshe” të dt../…/2007 në artikullin me temë :” Horizonte të reja në arsimin kombëtar” të cilën ia kushton veprës dhe kontributit të  Faik Shatkut, si Ministër i Arsimit Kombëtar. Ndër të tjera ai shkruan se: “ Faik Shatku, i paisur me një kulturë juridike të shëndoshë, ai ka derdhur gjithë energjitë e tija mendore, në të mirë të atdheut. Faiku nuk ka bërë asnjëherë kompromis me rregjimet apo sunduesit  që kanë shkelur vëndin tonë”. 

Dhe është e drejtë që të përmëndim se në ndryshim nga kolëgët dhe politikanët bashkëkombas të tij të cilët ditën që t’i serviloseshin armikut dhe të jënë përsëri të parët në postet ministrore dhe në ofiqe, Faiku deshiroi që të qëndronte neutral dhe të mos merrte pjesë në jetën politike gjatë pushtimit të Shqipërisë nga trupat nazi-fashiste. Me pushtimin e Shqipërisë, më 7 prill 1939  nga Italia fashiste, largohet së bashku me mbretin Zog I dhe më grupin  shoqërues  për në Turqi. Në  muajin mars të 1940 kthehet në atdhe, por fashistët e internojnë në Itali, pa asnjë motivacion. Në fillim e mbajnë në burgun e Barit, e pastaj në atë të Bergamos. Në  maj të vitit 1941 lirohet nga burgu dhe kthehet në atdhe. Pas kthimit në atdhe, ai emërohet Kryetar i Komisionit të Kontrollit pranë Ministrisë së Financave. Ndërroi jetë në 15.04.1946 në Tiranë, në moshën 57-vjeçare, një nga ideuesit, krijuesit, dhe konsoliduesit, e  institucioneve të Drejtësisë dhe të Jurisprudences Shqipëtare, në shtetin e porsa krijuar Shqiptar. 



  Shkruar nga:  Saimir Shatku

----------


## biligoa

Nga Saimir Shatku

Faik Shatku, Jetëshkrim biografik. (Diber e Madhe, 12.06.1889 - Tiranë, 15.04.1946) 

TORINO (ITALI) - U lind më 12.06.1889 në Dibër të Madhe, në një familje patriotike e atdhetare. Në vendlindje përfundoi shkollën fillore. Kur u bë emigracioni i popullsisë dibrane në vitin 1912, familja e tij u vendos në Stamboll, gjatë kësaj kohe Faiku vazhdonte studimet në shkollën e mesme tregëtare Franceze në Selanik. 

Pas përfundimit të shkollës tregëtare në Selanik, kthehet pranë familjes së tij në Stamboll për të vazhduar studimet e larta në Fakultetin e Drejtësisë të Universitetit të Stambollit. Pranë këtij Fakulteti u diplomua dhe mbrojti doktoraturen. 

Ne Stamboll, ai ushtroi detyrën e avokatit publik. Në fillim të vitit 1924, njëri ndërmjet Shqiptarëve të arsimuar, largohet familjarisht nga Turqia për tu vendosur përfundimisht në Tiranë. Në dt. 14.05.1924 u emërua anëtar i gjykatës së shkallës së parë në qytetin e Elbasanit, e pastaj në Korcë. 

Në 11.02.1925 u emërua prokuror i gjykatës së shkallës së parë në Tiranë. Po ashtu ishte gjyqtar, prokuror dhe kryeprokuror në Tiranë. Më 23.03.1925 u emerua sekretar i përgjithshëm i ministrit të drejtësisë, detyrë të cilën e mbajti deri në vitin 1929. 

Po në këtë vit emërohet anëtar i këshillit të shtetit dhe më pas zëvëndëskryetar i këshillit të shtetit. Po ashtu ishte kryeprokuror i përgjithshëm i shtetit dhe kryeprokuror i përgjithshëm i gjyqit ushtarak të naltë deri në vitin 1936 kur hodhi kandidaturën për deputet.. 

Në zgjedhjet për Asamblenë Parlamentare të vitit 1936 u zgjodh deputet i prefekturës së Elbasanit, së bashku me intelektualë të tjerë dibranë si: Abdurahman Dibra, Fiqiri Rusi, Hafiz Xhemali, Jashar Erebara këta në prefekturën e Dibrës, si dhe Izet Shatku (Dibra), në prefekturën e Durrës-Tiranë. Më 09.11.1936 u emërua Minister i Arsimit( Edukacionit ) post të cilën e mbajti deri në vitin 1938. 

Gjatë kësaj periudhe Faik Shatku dha kontribut të shquar në zhvillimin e arsimit kombëtar. Ai rekrutoi nënpunesa të arsimuar në vëndet më perëndimore, si dhe reformoi sistemin pedagogjik duke e klasifikuar atë në shkolla foshnjore, fillore, dhe të mesme. 

Ai i dha rëndesi eleminimit të analfabetizmit në përgjithësi, si dhe emancipimit të vajzave në shoqeri. Ngjarje e rëndësishme për kombin Shqiptar ishte dhe kthimi në atdhe i eshtrave te poetit të madh Shqiptar Naim Frasherit në vitin 1937, me rastin e 37 vjetorit të vdekjes së tij. Ky veprim u propozua nga ministri i Arsimit z.Faik Shatku. 

Ai kryesonte komisionin e kthimit të eshtrave të poetit tonë kombëtarë së bashku me komandantin e përgjithshëm të xhandarmërisë kolonel Shefki Shatku. Më 01.06.1938 me ndryshimet që u bënë në qeverinë e kryeministrit Koço Kotta, Faik Shatku u mandatua si Ministër i Drejtësisë, detyrë të cilën e mbajti deri në 07.04.1939. 

Gjatë kësaj periudhe ai nisi reformën për depenalizimin e disa veprave penale, shfuqizoi disa ligje arkaike si dhe riformatoi legjislacionin procedurial penal dhe civil. Me okupimin e Shqipërisë, më 7 prill 1939 nga Italia fashiste, largohet së bashku me mbretin Zog I dhe me suitët shoqëruese për në Turqi. 

Në muajin mars të 1940 kthehet në atdhe, por fashistët e internojnë në Itali, pa asnjë motivacion. Në fillim e mbajnë në burgun e Barit, e pastaj në atë të Bergamos. Në maj të vitit 1941 lirohet nga burgu dhe kthehet në atdhe. Pas kthimit, ai emërohet kryetar i komisionit të kontrollit pranë Ministrisë së Financave. Ndërroi jetë në 15.04.1946 në qytetin e Tiranës. 

2.Veprimtaria profesionale dhe kombëtare 

Faik Shatku mund të themi me plotgojë hodhi bazat më të rëndësishme të arsimit kombëtar, përgjatë periudhës së mbretërisë Shqiptare. Gjatë kësaj kohe kur ai mbante postin e ministrit të arsimit kombëtar, kishte si pikësynim kryesor rininë. Ai e konsideronte atë “si shpresa e së ardhmes, dhe shtylla e atdheut. Po! Po Thoshte ai, për të qënë kjo rini shpresa e së ardhmes, shtylla e atdheut, duhet të formohet, të përgatitet, të paiset me një kulturë të shëndoshë, të frymëzohet me idealet e larta kombëtare, ato ide që ndezin gjakrat e shtyjnë për punë të mëdha. 

Dhe pikërisht ky mision i rëndesishëm i është ngarkuar arsimtarëve. Detyra e arsimtarit, është e rëndësishme dhe funksioni i tij, është funksion i shenjt”. Fatmirsisht fjalimet, diskutimet parlamentare e debatet për arsimin kombëtar të z. Faik Shatkut janë publikuar gjersisht në shtypin e kohës. Në to gjejmë të pasqyruar realitetin e arsimit kombëtar dhe vështirsit për të luftuar analfabetizmin e cila ishte kthyer prolog i jetës së shqiptarëve si pasojë e skamjes. 

Por për të mënjanuar keto vështirsi të jetës, Faik Shatku e shihte zgjidhjen e vetme në arsimimin e të rinjëve, hapjen e shkollave të reja fillore e të mesme si dhe institutet teknike dhe ato profesionale. Me iniciativen e tij u realizuan një sërë investimesh në ngritjen e shollave fillore nëpër fshatra dhe në qytete, si dhe paisjen e tyre me mjete arsimore e edukative. Kujtojmë këtu krijimin e institutit-femëror “Nana Mbretnesh”, ku me rastin e inagurimit të saj dhe të diplomimit të maturanëtve të parë të kësaj shkolle femërore, Faik Shatku mbajti një fjalim të rëndësishëm historik. 

Në këtë fjalim ministri i arsimit z. F.Shatku theksoi se 
“mbas kompletimit të këtij instituti me klasat, sot ai po nxjerr 13 maturantë, 9 të degës normale dhe 4 të gjimnazit, të cilat tash patën nderin të marrin dëftesat e pjekurisë. Por të jemi të sigurtë se numri i nxënësve vitin e ardhshëm do të rritet më tej. Mbas shumë përpjekjeve dhe një pune të gjatë në mësim, sot u kurorzua studimi i juaj duke marrë dëftesat e pjekurisë. Sot ju po leni bankat e shkollës. Disa prej jush mund të marrin karjerën e mësuesisë (pedagogjisë) e disa të tjera mund të kthehen duke qënë të kulturuar (shkolluar) në gjirin e familjeve të veta ose mund të ndjekin mësimet më të larta. Por sidoqoftë këndej e tutje, si juve, ashtu edhe vajzat e tjera që janë në vazhdim e sipër të mësimeve, ju pret një detyrë tjetër me rëndësi patriotike. Sot ju po kapërceni pragun e këtij instituti dhe po inkuadroheni në një shoqëri të re. Në shoqërinë e moralit, të arsimimit dhe të kulturës shqiptare. Në fund të këtij fjalimi shkëlqesia e tij z.Faik Shatku tha: Të dashtuna Maturantë ! Këto janë këshillat e mija që mund t’ju jap në këtë kohë kur po kaloni pragun e kësaj shkolle. Suksese në sfidat e tjera të jetës." 

Përgjaët mandatit të tij si ministër i një qeverie mbretërore, Faik Shatku organizoi punën për krijimin e një federate sportive. Kështu me iniciativen e tij dhe të një grupi sportdashësish, ai hodhi bazat për krijimin e një djelmnije sportive. Ministria e arsimit gjatë asaj kohe, përveç detyrave në zhvillimin e arsimit kombëtar, në luftën kundër paragjykimeve dhe skepticizmit të kohës, dhe të analfabetizmit, hodhi themelet për krijimin e një federate sportive, për të rinjtë shqiptar, për ti nxitur në zemrat e tyre kulturën dhe edukatën sportive. 

Përgjatë viteve 1936-1938 aparati arsimor i kryesuar nga z.Faik Shatku, i shpërndau bursa nxënësve nga rrethet e ndyshme të vëndit, jetimëve, të varfërve dhe nxënësve të shkëlqyer me qëllim paisjen e tyre me kulturë perëndimore. Përveç aktiviteteve të jetës arsimore të vëndit, me propozimin e Faik Shatkut i cili ishte njëkohësisht dhe Kryetar i Federates Sportive Shqiptare, janë realizuar dhe mjaft kampionate sportive ndërmjet klubeve sportive Shqiptare me ato Italiane si: (Ankona, Bari dhe Torino) dhe me ato të Serbisë.Ishtë karakteristikë e Faik Shatkut ndjenja e oratorisë dhe e patriotizmit. 
Në një fjalim të mbajtur në 2 qershor 1936 të publikuar në gazetën “Vatra “ ai theksonte këto fjalë të cilat i dilnin nga zemra e shpirtit: ” I tanë kujdesi em i kushtohet djelmnis, e cila, e pajisun me virtyte të nalta të racës sonë,si besë, nder e burrni, e bindun dhe e disiplinume, fizikisht e forcnueme, mendësisht e naltësueme, me mendim të prerë. Atdheu mbi të gjitha gatitet në shkolla shtetnore për realizimin e idealit kombëtar.” 
Por evenimenti më i rëndësishem i këtij ndriçuesi të arsimit kombetar ishte padyshim kthimi në atdhe i eshtrave të poetit tonë kombëtar, të Naim Frashërit. Kjo ngjarje ndodhi me rastin e 25-vjetorit të shpalljes së Pavarsisë së Shqipërisë dhe të 37-vjetorit të vdekjes së këtij bilbili të gjuhës shqipe. Ishte pikërisht 3 qershori i vitit 1937 ku një komision i përbërë nga z. Faik Shatku Ministër i Arsimit, z.Musa Juka, Ministër i Brendshëm dhe Kolonel Shefki Shatku Komandant i Përgjithshëm i Xhandarmërisë, të cilët u nisën drejtë Stambollit për të marr eshtrat e poetit tonë kombëtar. 
Gazeta “Shtypi”, një organ shoqëror dhe kombëtar i asaj kohe e përshkruan në këtë mënyrë emocionet dhe fjalët e ministrit të arsimit z. Faik Shatku, gjatë ardhjes së kortezhit me trupin e poetit kombëtar: “ I mallëngjyer z. Faik Shatku flet: Vllazër Shqiptarë ! Sot arritën në tokën e atdheut tonë eshtrat e Naim Frashërit ! Një mallëngjim i papërshkrueshëm në kët çast pushton shpirtin tonë, ndjejmë gëzim por në anën tjetër zemra mbushet njëkohësisht edhe me melankoli të patregueme kur mendojmë të kaluemen e vjershëtorit atdhetar, të Naimit, me plot mundime, përpjekjen e tij me plot sakrifica dhe kështu pa dasht lotët na ngjiten në sy ! Emni i tij tingellon vesh në vesh, fluturon buzë në buzë te të gjithë shqiptarët, i madh ose i vogël qoftë dhe ky fenomen është fare i natyrshëm. Gjuha amtare e palëvrueme gjeti në të, frymëzuesin e gjallë, artistin me plot elokuencë, gjeti nevojën e tij bilbilin e pa lodhur i cili, tue këndue, tue vajtue, anë e mbanë elektrizonte nervat e tanë popullit Shqiptar për me e zgju nga gjumi i randë dhe fatal. 
Faik Shatku, në ndryshimet e qeverisë së at’hershme të kryeministrit Koço Kotta, u lirua nga pozicioni i ministrit të arsimit kombtar për të kaluar në drejtimin e dikasterit të drejtësisë. Por ai kurrë nuk e hoqi vëmëndjen nga dashuria që kishte për punën shkencore dhe pedagogjike, për këtë qëllim bashkëpunoi me kolegët e tjerë të këtij dikasteri për ti kurorzuar me sukses reformat e nisura prej tij. Fatkeqsisht, pushtimi i Shqipërisë nga Italia fashiste dhe fillimi i luftës së dytë botërore, do ta gjente Faik Shatkun të kalonte njërin pas tjetrit karvanet e vuajtjes nga pushtuesit fashist . E burgosin në muajin mars të vitit 1940 në burgun e Barit, dhe më pas e transferojnë në burgun e Bergamos, pa asnjë motivacion. Pas çlirimit të Shqipërisë punoi në Tiranë si kryetar i komisionit të kontrollit financiar pranë ministrisë së financave, deri në prillin e vitit 1946. Ndërroi jetë më 15. 04.1946 në Tiranë. Trupi i tij u përçoll me nderime për në banesën e fundit nga shumë bashkëkombas Shqiptar.

----------


## biligoa

*Mirto Qormemeti-robi i fundit të luftës*

Imazhi mbresës i një jete, që shtreson materiale të mbledhura vuajtjesh si rezultat granitesh të pashmangshme, ngjyrat e jetës së Mirtozan Qormemetit i cili, Shkruan dhe lexon shqip, sërbisht, gjermanisht dhe arabisht, kanë bashkëjetuar me dhimbën e kohës së kombit që i takoi. Atëherë tek ai, persiatjet e kalvarit të vuajtjeve të gati një shekulli histori janë ngulitur thellë në rrudhat e lëkurës të ballit të cilat në pamje të parë në miniaturë paraqesin një tkurje malore apokaliptike.
Edhepse që në fëmijërinë e hershme i mbetur pa prindër, pas kthimit nga Tirana 1916, ai vendoset te daja i tij në fshatin Ame, kurse në Dibër janë kthyer më 1948.
Të shkruash për të sështë e lehtë sepse sdi çtë kapësh më parë: fisnikërinë, trimërinë, talentin, këmbënguljen, vullnetin apo dashurinë për kombin.
Gjatë viteve 1918-1941 Dibra nuk kish shkolla shqip, prandaj mësuesit u shpërngulën në Shqipëri ku punonin në gati gjithë Shqipërinë si Said Najdeni, Haki Sharofi, Vebi Agolli, Haki Stërmilli etj... Ata që mbetën në Dibër punonin punë të ndryshme. Një prej tyre ishte edhe Riza Lata nga fshati Ame që punonte hoxhë fshati dhe na mësonte mësim fetar. Por në shtëpinë e tij mbas orëve të arabishtes na i mësontë shkronjat shqip dhe vjershat e Naimit, Çajupit etj... Vijonte në një frymë rrëfimin e jetës zoti Mirtozan duke u thelluar në detajet e vuajtjeve. Kur vërren se ne, rrëfimin e ndjekim me kureshtje vijon : Më 1935 shkova ushtar në Karlovë të Kroacisë, por shumë shpejt u sëmura nga një sëmundje ngjitëse, ata pas dy muaj më lëshuan në shtëpi në rehabilitim. Në ushtri më thirën prapë në fund të vitit 1938. Edhe pak ditë duhej që të përfundoja afatin ushtarak. Filluan luftërat nëpër Europë kështu që gjatë bombardimit të Beogradit më 6 prill 1941 isha në Petrovaredin (Zrenjanin) deri më 5 maj 1941. Njësiti jonë endeshte rreth Beogradit. Atëherë komanda na la të lirë, ata që mundën të shkojnë në shtëpi-shkuan, mirëpo në atë kohë gjermanët e kishin pushtuar vendin tonë dhe nga jugu i afroheshin Beogradit, kështu që ishte e pamundur të largohemi nga komanda dhe më 5 maj 1941 në Mitrovicë të stremit u dorëzua komplet njësiti jonë (IV Kraleski Puk).
Gjermanët na ngarkuan në kamionë dhe na nxorën diku në Vojvodinë ku i mblodhën të gjithë robërit e rrethit të Beogradit, afër 200 mijë robër. Për dy javë na sistemuan në Gjermani sipas profesionit, fesë, kombit, njohurive të përgjithshme dhe gjendjes psiko-fizike. Mua më sistemuan në një fabrikë qumështi në qytetin Krefeld afër Düsseldorfit.
Kësaj periudhe të erët iu shtua edhe periudha pas luftës së dytë ku intelegjenca u shua në forma të ndryshme. Fshatrat e brezit kufitar u internuan në Maqedoninë lindore, një pjesë u burgosën dhe me të dhjetëra të tjerë u vranë pa proçese gyqësore. Në fshatin tim u vranë tre fshatarë të pafajshëm nga policia kufitare dhe shërbimet e fshehta të UDB - së “gabimisht”. Dhe në çdo fshat tjetër nga dy e nga tre. Familjet që nuk u internuan u burgosën, burrat të cilët nga presionet psiqike (në burg) dhe kërcënimet për zhdukjen e familjeve u detyruan me dashje dhe padashje të bashkëpunojnë me sistemin, një pjesë e mirë e të cilëve me kalimin e kohës edhe u hyri në qejf bashkëpunimi. Me hapjen e kufirit shtetëror ishin të maltretuarit që të parët u shpërngulën në Amerikë dhe Europë. Kështu që sot janë boshatisur të gjithë fshatrat kufitare si: Spas, Ame, Krifcë, Banisht, Shullan, Jazulli, Kojnarë, Bomovë, Shushicë, Tarranik etj... Sot nga këto fshatra kanë mbetur me qindra tregime për proçeset gjyqësore të montuara. 
Pra puna është mbi të gjitha… Jeta është komplekse dhe na mundojnë ligjet e saja. Unë shpesh dëshiroj të arrij më shumë se e konceptoj jetën por esapet s’më dalin dot. Sepse në të kam shumë episode të cilat kanë diç të veçantë në rrugë, familje dhe punë. Sot kur mundohem të evokoj kujtime vërrej se jeta më është ngatëruar, dhe më duket e gjatë sa tre shekuj, sepse në këto vende ka patur luftëra të vazhdushme por edhe gjatë kohës së paqës shqiptarët kanë qenë në luftë me


Bullgarët në Dibër s’kanë qenë të sigurt sepse grykën e Radikës dhe grykën e Drinit të zi shpeshherë e kanë kontrolluar forcat e Jusuf Ndreut - Xhelilit dhe Dan Camit e Hoxhë Muglicës. Kështu që bullgarët kanë krijuar të ashtuquajturën qeverinë e përkohshme të Dibrës me një komision të përzier, shqiptarë, sllav, turq dhe torbesh. Megjithatë para se të hynë forcat sërbo-franceze kanë lidhur për t’i pushkatuar 200 burra te zgjedhur të Dibrës. Por mekanizmin që e kanë pasur frikë, funksionoi. Jusuf Xhelili me Pop Maqellarën u dërgoi fjalë se nuk do të lëshon asnjë bullgar të gjallë nga gryka e Radikës dhe Drinit të zi në rast se ekzekutohen dibranët. Ndërsa periudhën e administrimit italian, Dibra e kujton me mall dhe nostalgji. 
Dibra e Madhe siç i themi regjionit të Dibrës jashtë kufijve shtetëror, në periudhën e Italisë për radhë të parë në histori ka përjetuar një lulëzim kulturor, ekonomik dhe politik. Vështirë se do të këmi ndonjëherë ashtu lulëzimi. Edhe pse ka qenë periudhë lufte dhe mjaft e shkurtër ajo ka lënë kujtime të shumta në popull. 
Plaku 93 vjeçar pasi shtërngon gishtat fuqishëm herë të njërës e herë të dorës tjetër sërish hudhet me bisedë në kujtimet e tij gjatë kohës kur ishte rob lufte, dhe pas orarit të punës flenim në baraka ushtarake nën mbikëqyrjen e disa pleqve rezervistë. Punonim 8 orë, ndërsa pasdite (në fillim me mbikëqyrje) shëtisnim nëpër qytet, merreshim me sport, mësonim gjermanisht nga fletushka e revista speciale për ne. Ushqimi në baraka vinte nga kuzhina ushtarake dhe nuk kishte ndryshim nga ushqimi i rekrutëve gjerman. Ndërsa ne muslimanëve na jepnin ushqim të veçantë dhe nuk na pengonin për namaz dhe Ramazan. Pas gjashtë muajsh na dhanë nga një kartolinë që të paraqitemi në shtëpi. 
Pas një viti më transferuan në Düsseldorf në një repart të “Krup–it”, ku punoja në kaldajat qëndrore. Në vitin 1943 na dhanë të drejtë të pranojmë shtetësinë gjermane dhe të kalojmë në qytetarë të lirë gjerman. Dhe me këtë rast një numër i madh sllovenësh, kroatësh, hungarezësh dhe gjermanë nga Vojvodina u shtetëzuan.


Në fillim të vitit 1944 qeveria e Tiranës i kërkoi Gjermanisë t’i kthen shtetasit shqiptarë që gjinden në Gjermani si robër lufte jugosllav me pretekst që t’i angazhon në luftë me guerilën komuniste. Dhe më 20 maj kërkesa u aprovua dhe të gjithë shqiptarët të cilët ishin me prejardhje nga vendet nën administratën shqiptare u lëshuan në shtëpi me leje pushimi 30 ditë. Dhe pas kësaj të paraqiten në komandaqarkun për udhëzime të mëtutjeshme.
Të gjithë robërit nga Maqedonia Kah fundi i majit zbarkuam në Prizren nga një tren ushtarak, po atë ditë u nisëm për Tetovë nëpër Shar, prej ku të gjithë angazhuam karroca (taksi) dhe u shpërndamë nëpër qytete.
Në komandaqarkun e Dibrës nuk u paraqitëm ngase ato nuk e dinin ku e kishin kokën. Gjermanët ishin të demoralizuar nga lufta që po humbej, me të cilët komunikoja lirshëm dhe shpesh herë u shërbeja për përkthime të rëndësishme. Në fillim të shtatorit 1944 gjermanët tërhiqeshin për në veri. Ditën kur u nisën u përshëndetëm me oficerët që i njihja, njëri prej tyre më la një makinë shkrimi “Oliveti” dhe një pushkë të shkurtër italiane. Nuk më harrohen fjalët të një oficeri fisnik – “Sot e tutje do të jetoni me njerëz që s’dinë çka është WC”. E kishte fjalën për rusët.
Disa orë më vonë në qytet u fut pararoja e brigadës të shtatë sulmuese shqiptare. Në ballë të së cilës ishin të rinjtë dibranë nga Tirana. Flamurin e mbante Xheladin Krifca i cili më vonë u emërua ambasador në Kinë.
Këshillat nacionalçlirimtare i organizonte kryetari i këshillit të Dibrës, Aqif Lleshi, bashkëfshatar i imi, i cili nuk më mobilizoi për në front me pretekst se gjashtë vjet pa ndërprerje kam qënë ushtar dhe rob lufte. Por më propozoi dhe zgjodhi kryetar të këshillit nacionalçlirimtar për fshatrat Ame, Krifcë dhe Banisht.
Deri në fund të vitit 1945 brigadat shqiptare kontrollonin Dibrën dhe rrethin. Komandat brigade ishte Haxhi Lleshi, më të cilin ishim moshatarë dhe shokë klase në shkollën fillore sërbishte në vitet 1922-27. Kur ai mori urdhër të tërhiqet brenda kufijve të 1913 u duk qartë se bashkimi i trojeve shqiptare që aq shumë e kishin propaganduar komunistët ishte fars dhe se shqiptarëve të jasht Shqipërisë londineze u mbetej të mendojnë për një shansë tjetër historike.
Më 1951 Aqif Lleshi para se t’i rrethohet shtëpia ai i informuar prej dikujt kaloi përtej kufirit me afër tridhjetë anëtarë të familjes.

Po atë ditë në të gjithë Dibrën filluan internimet masive, arrestimet, bastisjet, por edhe ekzekutimet në brezin kufitar. Në Veles dhe Shtip u internuan rreth 60 familje, pronat e të cilëve iu bashkuan kooperativës me gjithë kafshë. Pleqtë, të sëmurët dhe shumë fëmijë vdiqën nga uria, ethet dhe tuberkulozi. Internimet zgjatën prej tre deri gjashtë vjet. Dibra në Veles dhe Shtip la shumë varre.
I ashtuquajturi revolucioni socialist në Dibër ka lënë plagë të pashërueshme më shumë se çdo qytet tjetër shqiptar.
Nga Dibra në gjermani kishte edhe robër të tjerë të luftës, shton Xha Mirto si: Nazif Mashkulli, Shefki Strikçani, Xhetan Kaja, Kareman Sela, Hisni Strikçani, Elmaz Duka, Hisni Markja, Kalosh Lleshi, Osman Shehu, Bajram Frangu, Aki Tollumi, etj. Shënimet tona nuk kanë të ndalur ata do ti mbeten historisë, Qëllimi i këtij shkrimi me rastin e trevjetorit të vdekjes së Mirto Qormemetit, ritushon që përmes robit të fundit të luftës së dytë botërore të prezentohet pjesërisht dhimba, dhe vuajtjet e popullit të këtij nënqielli.[/QUOTE]

----------


## saura

Familjet e medha marin e japin me familjet e medha Haqif LLeshi ka pas gruan nga fisi i Agolleve .Biligoa ,jam historiane  dhe kam lexuar shume per luftrat ne Diber te madhe .

----------


## skender76

Pershendetje!Komplimentet, dhe falenderimet e mia per informacionet qe ke sjell.

----------


## biligoa

Qëndresa Epope e Dibrës kundër pushtuesve, në luftën ANÇL

Nga Dine Kaca

Pushtimi fashist Italian, edhe ne Dibre vendosi garnizone te fuqishme ushtarake dhe kuestura, ndërsa ne krahina , posta karabinierë , etj. Krahas këtyre forcave ushtarake , vepronte edhe kontingjenti tjetër, si ai agjenturor, administrata fashiste, organizma te tjera dhe vegla ne shërbim te tij. I gjithë ky potencial , punonte intensivisht për fashistizimin e italianizmin e popullsisë dibrane. Fashizmi synonte te pakësonte e te shuante ndjenjat atdhetare te popullsisë vendase. Ai zhvillonte një larmi formash propagandistike dhe nga ana tjetër shtypte me dhune çdo vatër lëvizje antifashiste .

Fashizmi Italian , pas pushtimit, ne Dibër u njoh nga afër me psikologjinë e mentalitetin dibran, me traditat e zakonet, me ndjenjat atdhetare etj ne tërësi , dhe për krahina te veçanta e shtresa te ndryshme te popullsisë. Ajo qe e shqetësonte fashizmin , ishte se dibranet mbanin arme e municione te fshehura dhe se një dite Dibra do te mund te ngrihej ne lufte kundër tij.

Qëndresat anti fashiste te dibraneve u rriten me shume, kur fashizmi Italian përdori territoret Shqiptare ne agresionin kundër popullit grek Tetor 1940 – Prill 1941 dhe kundër popujve te Jugosllavisë ne prill 1941. Me dekret te posaçëm te Viktor Emanuelit te III, toka Shqiptare , si <> e Perandorisë italiane , u shpall ne gjendje lufte dhe hyri ne fuqi ligji Italian I luftës I vitit 1938. Me këtë ligj donin te tërhiqnin edhe Shqipërinë pas vetes kundër shteteve me te cilat Italia ishte ne luftë.1 

Edhe nga popullsia dibrane u rekrutuan me force ushtare te cilët u dërguan ne frontin e luftës italo – grake. Disa prej tyre u vranë ne lufte , shumica e ushtareve shqiptare dezertuan, një pjese u hodhën ne anën e ushtrisë greke duke luftuar bashke me ta kundër fashizmit. Për këtë fashistet me njëherë krijuan një Komision qeveritar te posaçme për internime e burgime ndaj dezertoreve, sabotatoreve, dhe propagandisteve antifashiste. Me 25 nëntor 1940 me vendim nr. 12 internohen ne Itali 174 veta dhe me vendim nr. 15 date 2 janar 1941 u internuan dhe 65 atdhetare te tjerë. Ne mbarim te luftës Italo-Greke figuronin 444 emra te internuar ne Itali. Forma sabotimi ishin edhe grevat e punëtorëve. Ato ishin protesta edhe kundër luftës grabitqare te fashizmit. E tille qe ajo e punëtorëve dibrane ne rrugën Dibër – Librazhd. Ata braktisen punën ne prill 1941 

Ne nëntor 1940 , Musolini i shkruante Hitlerit: “Një nga shkaqet e disfatës te ushtrive italiane ne frontin grek ishte tradhtia pothuajse e përgjithshme e forcave shqiptare , te cilat ngritën krye kundër forcave tona ….,,2

Mbas mbarimit te luftës me Greqinë, ne dy javët e para te prillit 1941, ushtria fashiste italiane, nga trualli shqiptar do te ndërmerrte agresionin kundër popujve te Jugosllavisë ne tre drejtime kryesore: Shkodër-Podgorice, Peshkopi-Dibër e Madhe dhe Lin-Struge-Ohër. Ky sulm i ushtrisë italiane, ishte koordinuar me atë te aleatit te saj te ushtrisë naziste gjermane e cila qe ne javën e pare te prillit 1941 ishte hedhur ne sulm kundër popujve te Jugosllavisë nga ana e lindjes.

Ne këto kushte populli shqiptar tregoi solidaritetin dhe përkushtimin për te luftuar se bashku me vëllezërit e tij shqiptar ne tokat e tyre brenda kufirit te Jugosllavisë, si dhe me kombësitë e tjera ne jugosllavi. Disa dite para sulmit te ushtrisë fashiste italiane , ne Dibër te Epërme, nga patriotet dibrane, u morën masa për sensibilizimin e popullit dhe mobilizimin e tij ne qëndrese antifashiste. Grupe atdhetaresh nga Dibra e Madhe, nga krahinat: Golloborde, Shupenze, Maqellare etj, nen drejtimin e atdhetarit te shquar Haxhi Lleshi, ngritën një front te zjarrte përballë ushtrisë fashiste italiane ne vijën kufitare qe shtrihej nga jug perëndimi deri ne veri te qytetit te Dibrës se Madhe, prej Mireshit-Sepetova-Vicisht-Cerenec-Bllate e Kllobcisht.

Lufta qe zhvilluar e ashpër. Luftëtarët dibrane, kishin bere qëndresë te fuqishme, forca e zjarrit te tyre, nuk e kish lejuar ushtrinë fashiste te përparonte drejt lindjes për ne Dibër te Madhe. Ne këtë kohe, nazistet gjermane e kishin thyer frontin e ushtrisë Jugosllave nga lindja dhe ushtaret e tanket e tyre u duken ne Dibre te Madhe. Përballë kësaj situate, luftëtarët Dibrane, te ndodhur ne mes te dy zjarreve, ne mënyrë te organizuar tërhiqen nga fronti i luftës përkohësisht.

Gjate këtyre luftimeve dhe me pas, mbeten te vrare dhe u pushkatuan mbi dhjete vete nga fashizmi si: Abdurrahim Hazis Lleshi Reshan, Vehbi Agush Jashari Kovashice te Maqellares, Fazlli Fetah Cami, Musa Rrahman Cami, Sefer Ramis Cami, Mahmut Dalip Cami ( te kater nga Vicishti), Mexhit Lezi si dhe Ejup Shahin Cami nga Dibra e Madhe , etj. Nga luftimet pati edhe shume te plagosur. Nga kjo qendrese e dibraneve, ushtria fashiste italiane pati dhjetra te vrare e te plagosur si dhe demtime ne bazen materiale ushtarake. Ne nje dokument thuhet: “Ne rripin kufizor te Dibres, ne fillim te armiqesise me Jugosllavine, elemente katundare shqiptare… bene ceshtje te perbashket me armikun duke rrokur armet kunder trupave tona”1 .





Mbas qendreses qe bene luftetaret dibrane dhe kapitullimit te ushtrise jugosllave me 17 prill 1941, fashizmi ndermori fushaten e ndjekjes dhe persekutimin e pjesemarresve shqiptare ne kete lufte. Krahas atyre qe u vrane e u pushkatuan , internoi , burgosi dhe denoi me burg mbi tridhjete luftetare. U dënuan : Ahmet Cami, Izet Cami nga Vicishti, Nuz Majtara, Tif Muca , Shaqir Skuka nga krahina e Maqellarës , etj. U internuan Aqif Lleshi, Gani Lleshi, Pellumb Lleshi etj .Haxhi Lleshi qe ishte drejtuesi kryesore i qendreses antifashiste, u detyrua te hidhet ne ilegalitet per te vazhduar luften antifashiste.2

1. (AQSH, raporti I komandes eprore te karabiniererise derguar kryeministrise, nr. 33/2, dt 08.06.1941)

2. (Maketi: Historia e LANC e popullit Dibrane fq 25-27)



Reç e Dardhe: << O fitojme dhe nuk dorezojme asnje arme , o vdesim te gjithe>>!

Mbledhja e armeve te fshehta , qe diktuar edhe nga qendresat antifashiste dhe pjesmarrja e dibraneve ne lufte kunder agresionit fashist qe nderrmori Italia ndaj popullit grek dhe popujve te jugosllavisë nga toka shqiptare.Ekspeditat ishin pergatitur dhe kryenin operacione ne te gjitha zonat e Dibres , me perjashtim te krahinave Rec e Dardhe .Gjate operacioneve , kishin hasur ne rezistence te forte , por gjithesesi ato kishin mundur te grumbullonin nje sasi te vogel armesh e municionesh.

Ne strategjine e taktiken fashiste , jo pa qellim ishin lene per ne fund krahinat Dardhe e Rec.Kjo per faktin historik se ato njiheshin si krahina me tradita atdhetare, kompakte e trimerore qe ishin shquar per atdhetarizem e trimeri , ne beteja te forta kunder pushtuesve, c’ka e veshtiresonte se tepermi carmatimin e tyre. Fashizmi nuk kishte nevoje per arme, por donte te shuante cdo vater e lidhje patriotike qe perbenin rrezik per te. 

Termi carmatosje ne veshin , psikollogjine dhe mentalitetin e recianeve e dardhianeve tingellonte shume rende.Nese do te ndodhte kjo , do te ishte per ta poshterim i madh , do t’a quanin veten se nuk ishin me askushi .Edhe para fashizmit , pushtues te tjere qe nga turqit osmane , serbet , bullgaret , austrohungareze e te tjere , apo regjime anti-popullore , nuk kan mundur as t’i çarmatosin dhe as ti nenshtrojne.Arma ne duart e tyre ishte gjitheshka .Rrethanat historike , luftrat e njepasnjeshme , u kishin impunuar qe ta konsideronin armen pjese te qenies se tyre, me te cilen mbronin jeten e tyre e te femijeve, dinjitetin dhe nderin e familjes, lirine e shtrenjte dhe atdheun.

Ata kishin nje pervoje shume te pasur te trashëguar brez pas brezi , panvaresishte se ne te gjitha luftrat e betejat me armiqte pushtues, ne raportin e forcave, ata kishin qene ne pakice , por shpirti luftarak , atdhetarizmi ,optimizmi dhe vendosmeria i benin superior.Kurdohere fitorja ishte ne anen e tyre .Edhe ky, ishte nje faktor qe i bente keto dy krahina te vendosura ne perballjen me ekspediten ushtarake fashiste per carmatimin .

Krahinat e Dardhes e te Recit , gjithmone kane vepruar me organizmat e zgjedhura nga vet populli.Ato kishin detyra e te drejta komplekse , per te gjithe jeten e krahines,ku me kryesorja ishte ajo e mbrojtjes se atdheut.Keshtu , krahina e Dardhes drejtohej nga te << 15-tet e dheut>> ose siç mund te quhet nje <> i Dardhes , me perfaqesuhes te denje si :hihi: ysen Ndreu , Hysni Kaca, Hysen Bara, Hysen Cera , Misim Ahmeti (Cerpja), Rrahman Rasha, Ahmet Kazia , Vesel Sula , Muharrem Hoxha , Taf Shira, Ali Bajram Ndreu , Sul Cani , Met Kaca, Selim Hysa e Can Gjoka.Me vone per arsye vdekje, jane zgjedhur te tjere nga populli si , Xhetan Hakiku , Haziz Poleshi , Mehdi Kaca , e Sadik Cera . nje organizim te ngjashem drejtimi me Dardhen kishte edhe krahina e Recit,por jo me kuvend , por me pleqe.

Te dyja keto organizma te ketyre krahinave , kishin percaktuar pikat e beselidhjes dhe qendreses antifashiste. Debatimi dhe marrja e vendimit ishte bere ne baze fisi , fshati e krahine me moton”besa-bese”.Perfundimisht ishte vendosur :Se pari , ne perballjen me ekspediten ishte caktuar nga nje burre per shtepi , kryesisht te moshuar , te sprovuar ne luftra dhe ishte konsideruar si skalion i pare.Burrat e tjere dhe moshat e reja do te qendronin te gatshem , ne rast nevoje si skalion i dyte per lufte te armatosur.Se dyti , pjesmarresit e te dy krahinave do te grumbulloheshin ne menyre te organizuar ne Koder te Kaces te Dardhes.Se treti, asnje arme nuk do ti dorezohej pushtuhesit.Kur pushtuesit do te kerkonin dorezimin e armeve , fillimisht, pjesmarresit do te heshtnin deri ne kulmin e durimit.Se katerti , ne momentin qe do te shanin e do te perdornin forcen , do te hidheshin ne sulm deri trup me trup per t’i carmatosur armiqte.Ne se do te qellonin me arme e do te kerkonin forca ushtarake shtese per te shtypur popullin me dhune , do te nxireshin armet dhe do te ngriheshin ne “shtate e shtatedhjete”ne lufte kunder pushtuesit fashist.

Ajo dite erdhi.Ishte 8 shtator 1941.Sapo zbardhi drita , fshatrat e largeta te Recit filluan levizjen drejt Kodres se Kaces te Dardhes .Te paret ishin fisi Doda ne Tejmalle, Laci , Gjurra , Poga, Leka e Lusha ne Gjurre-Rec; Lusha Leka Sinani Laci Doda Toshi Lala e Troci ne Ndershene e Hurdhe-Rec; Shehu, Cara, Prenci e Hasani ne Bardhaj-Rec; Troci, Leka , Tanushi , Lala, Meci, Murati , Elezi e Uklala ne Thark e Zall-Rec; Troci , Kuqi, Doda, Peca , Shoti , Çajka, Prenci, Halili dhe Hasani Draj-Rec; Koka , Marku, Meziu ,Vladi, Tafa, Lami , Skeja, Sufa, Hysenaj, Bardholi e Shehu Kraj-Rec

Aty nga ora 09 rreshtat e burrave te krahines se Recit u futen ne territorin e Dardhes, ne tre drejtime kryesore: Lashkize – Tartaj –Koder e Kaces, Sorice – Merskane-Tartaj Koder e Kaces dhe Shenlleshen–Zall Dardhe –Koder e Kaces. Ne kete kohe ishin gati ne pritje te vellezerve te tyre Reçiane ,Dardhianet, tecilet levizen e u bashkuan me ta; fiset e Dardhes  :maci: erpja , Hysa, Rasha , Topuzi , Ndreu , Cani , Poleshi e Hoxha ne Lashkize , Sorice e Merskane; Kaca , Cera , Xhediku , Cajkri , Luca , Bara , xhaferi , Demiri , Braka ne Tartaj e Nezhej ; Kazia , Cani , Sula , Murati , Ndreu , Hoxha , Shira , Rama , Cerpja , Hysa , Bara , Gjoka , Dervishi , Pira , Luca , Cala , Topuzi e Lushi ne Shenlleshen , Zall Dardhe e Lugjaj te Dardhes .

Kodra e Kaces ku do te mblidheshin Kreshnikët e Maleve te Krahinave Rec e Dardhe , ishte vendi me strategjik .Njerezit ishin ne ankth duke filluar nga femijet , grate e pleqte e te rinjete, qe kishin mbetur neper shtepia .Ata qendronin ne gadishmeri .Shume domethenes ishte momenti kur bashkoheshin recianet me dardhianet , shtrengimi i duareve besa e lidhur , vendimi i marre , i bente ata te ecnin krenare dhe zemertrimerore .

Burrat e ketyre aneve kur shkonin ne kuvende , per beteja lufte me armikun , visheshin me rrobat me te mira.Nenat, grate e motrat e tyre , i kishin pergatitur me kostumet me te bukura kombetare te krahines. Qe nga opingat me gjalma te bardha , corape te qendisur, tyrqe me gajtana ,kemisha te bardha me menge te leshuara, breza leshi te thurur me larmi ngjyrash , xhamadana te llojeve te ndryshme e me gajtana , kesule te bardhe e deri tek , sumullat e cisteket e sahateve qe xixellonin nga rrezet e diellit , krijonin pamje mahnitese , sikur te qen krushqit e nje dasme madheshtore.

Me kete veshje karakteristike te krahinave i jepnin te kuptonte ekspedites fashiste se; “ne jemi nje popull me kulture, kemi personalitetin e dinjitetin tone , se dime te vishemi , dime te flasim , dime shume mire te njohim mikun dhe armikun , dime te luftojme e te mbrohemi , se kemi ardhe dhe me nje mendim te perbashket ; “O fitojme dhe nuk dorzojme asnje arme , o vdesim te gjithe >>.Vetem nje gje na mungon sot : Ajo qe kerkoni ju , <> .Ate e kemi lene ne shtepi dhe kurre s’keni per ta marre.Paçka se sot jemi te paarmatosur , ne dime te luftojme edhe pa arme !Provojeni…”

Ora 10:30 . Kodra e Kaces ishte mbushur me rreth 700 kreshnike , ulur prane e prane njeri tjetrit. Ne syte e tyre lexohej , karakteri burreror, vendosmeria , pathyjshmeria ne perleshjen qe pritej nga casti ne caste.Ekspedita ushtarake ishte dislokuar diku , aty afer.Ne krye te saj ishte vendos komandanti Fashist , Major Xhaferr Bali .Nuk kishte vonuar dhe ekspedita kishte marre urdher nga ai duke krijuar nje kordon ne forme rrethi 15 metra larg nga vendi ku ishin ulur malesoret.Te gjithe vezhgonin menyren e levizjes te ekspedites dhe armatimet.Fiksonin ne detaje se si mund t’i kapnin e t’u merrnin armet , verenin se ku kishte gure , gardhiqe per te marre hunjte e mjete te tjera te forta per te sulmuar ekspediten.

Me pas edhe vete komandanti i saj me suiten qe e shoqeronte , ishte pozicionuar fare afer perballe burrave.Ishte befasuar kur te gjithe trimat e Dardhes , e te Recit kishin mberthyer syte tek ai dhe shoqeruesit e tij.Ai ishte vene perballe nje force gjigande burrash .

Gjithesesi e kishte filluar fjalen: << fashizmi eshte garantuesi I mbrojtjes suaj ,i qetesise puplike ,i zhvillimit , eshte e ardhmja juaj , prandaj nuk keni nevoje te mbani arme e municione .Ato do t’I dorezoni …>>Per disa minuta ai u perpoq t’iu mbushte mendjen dhe u drejtohej :<< Hëë , kush do te flase >>?Asnje nuk e kishte marre fjalen , por syte nuk ia kishin ndare Xhaferr Balit .Me kete qendrim , ata I thonin:<< mos u genje se do tu dorezojme arme , mos guxo te perdoresh forcen>>.

`Heshtje , Xhaferr Bali kishte filluar te acarohej ,kishte rritur tonin urdherues ushtarak .Edhe malesoreve po u ziente gjaku e urrejtja nga brenda, e lexonin njeri tjetrin ne sy .

I pari ishte ngritur Can Gjoka nga Dardha :<< Or zotni , ti na kerkon te dorezojme armet , por s’i t’ia bejme ?Ne nuk kemi arme dhe aty ku nuk ka s’ke se cfare merr>>.

Une – kish thene Bali – nuk kam ardhe ketu te degjoj fjale boshe , por dua te dorezoni armet >>!?

Pastaj e kish marre fjalen Sadik Doda nga Reci , << ti more zotni , na kerkon arme?Ajo ka qene shpirti e jeta jone .Me ato kemi luftuar pushtuesit , por per fat te keq nuk i kemi .Po t’i kishim ne dore ne kete moment edhe ne do t’i kishim << dhene >> e me kaq ta mbyllim>>.

Xhaferr Bali i acaruar u kishte thene malesoreve se nuk largohemi prej ketej pa grumbulluar armet , mos hezitoni t’i dorezoni ato , per ndryshe do te keni pasoja !

Ishte ngritur Hysni Kaca nga Dardha :<< O zotni major! Siç na shikon , 700 burra kemi ardhe ketu.Te gjithe sa jemi ,kemi qene te armatosur .Kemi luftuar kunder pushtuesve Turq, Serb , Bullgare etj.Sa per ta ditur , edhe une kam patur pushke , ate ma kishte dhuruar Elez Isufi ne lufte.Ato i kemi dorezuar .Juve jeni Shqipetar e duhet te na kuptoni , packa se ti je komandant i kesaj ushtrie te armatosur qe na ke rrethuar . Mire eshte te mos e zgjasim me kete pune…>>

Xhaferr Bali e kishte pa se nuk po benin efekt kercenimet.Kishte perdorur nje taktike tjeter, kishte marre tre burra nga Çidhna nen verejtje , gjoja se ato kishin ngelur pa dorezuar armet .Qe te trondiste burrat e Reçit dhe te Dardhes , kishte dhene sinjalin qe te perdorej dhune ne njerin prej tyre dhe te arrestohej Medi Kaca.Ne momentin sap o u bene gati te vepronin , kreshniket e maleve kishin shfrytezuar momentin e duhur dhe ishin hedhur ne sulm mbi ekspediten.

Si shkendi ishte degjuar zeri I Mahmut Lacit: << burra me dor t’I kapim?!>>.Thirrja e tij ishte pasuar nga Rrahman Rasha e Halim Lika (cani), Musa Gjoka e Vesel Sula , Riza Poleshi e Riza Ndreu ,Dali Leka e Dali Lami, Bajram Lusha e Ahmet Cami , Selman Halili e Mer Troci , Isuf Dervishi e Halim Kaca etj.

Te 700 burrat si vetetima qene versulur me thirrjen :<>,kishte oshtire zeri i tyre i fuqishem duke rrokur cfare kishin gjetur  :adams: ure, hunje, fturçe, sopata e mjete te tjere te forta qe u çonin ne moment shtepite e fisit Kaca qe ishin shume afer dhe te fisit Xhediku dhe u hodhen mbi ekspediten.

Komandanti i ekspedites Major Bali, duke mos patur asnje rrugedalje perballe kesaj force te madhe shperthyese e te fuqishme qe se kishte pare ndonjehere, kishte urdheruar forcat ushtarake te terhiqeshin me shpejtesi te madhe dhe te mos qellohej ne asnje menyre me arme .Te goditur nga bresherit me mjete te forta e deri ne perleshje trup me trup, Bali i mbrojtur nga shoqeruesit dhe tere ekspedita, u larguan te mundur.Trimat i ndoqen fashistet deri sa kaluan territorin e krahines se Dardhes.Edhe neper fshatin Mustafaj te krahines se Cidhnes nuk e ndalen vrullin. Kaluan Drinin dhe arriten ne Peshkopi.

Pas qendreses, te gjithe u kthyen perseri ne vendin ku ishte zhvilluar qendresa. Aty percaktuan detyra te reja per cdo situate te papritur .Kishin vendosen itifakun:

1. Te evitohen grindjet dhe hasmerite.

2. Te 15 – tet e Dardhes dhe pleqte e Recit, do siguronin informacionin e nevojshem per shkallezimin e veprimeve te dhunes qe mund te ndermerrte pushtuesi dhe te viheshin menjehere ne dijeni qe te organizoheshin sa me shpejt kunder tij. 

3. Edhe njehere ishte theksuar se duhej te ishin te gjithe te bashkuar, ne nje mendje, te vendosur se edhe me kete pushtues do te ishin ne lufte te vazhdueshme. 

4. Asnje force ushtarake fashiste si dhe çdo force tjeter civile qe bashkepunonte me fashizmin, nga ajo dite e ne vazhdim, nuk lejohej te futej ne territoret e Dardhes e te Reçit, qofte edhe per rrugetim.

Pas ketyre vendimeve, Dardhnjanet i ftuan dhe i moren per dreke ne shtepite e tyre te gjithe Reçnjanet. Gjate oreve te drekes, vetem per ngjarjen e Kodres se Kaces u bisedua dhe tregimet beheshin me hollesi ashtu sic kishin ndodhur.

Kesaj qendrese massive antifashiste,qe demostruan fuqishem te dy krahinat, Dardha dhe Reçi rapsodia popullore do t’i thurte vargjet ne kenge.



Ja komoni fashist i zi, Flake nga turma del oshetima

Don me vu qetesi n’malësi Besa burra t’i bejme grima,

Se këtu i thone kullë baroti

Tete shtator dyzet e nji, Do luftojme si gjyshat moti.

N’kodër te Kaces n’ate malesi,

Mblidhet populli burr per shpi. Major Bali t’madhe foli,

Lirë e bleva e shtrenjte me doli.

Fashist Bali me mendje t’madhe, . . . . . . . 

Hyri ne mes e foli n’valle,

Armët e fshehta t’i dorëzoni, I tmerruar nga stuhia,

Me fashizmin te jetoni. Komandanti dhe ushtri,

Nisen fill per Peshkopi.

Dardh’e Reç jo skemi armë,

Shko or Bal nga ke ardhë, Reç e Dardhë si tigra luftuan ,

Se n’trojet tona s’ka zot tjeter, Armet e fshehta s’i dorëzuan,

K’tu lufton dhe f’mia I djepit Te dy malet u nderuan.



Veprime te perbashketa, unitet ne shekuj.



Qendresat antifashiste te Dibraneve, jane vazhdim I luftrave shekullore qe kane bere kunder pushtuesve te ndryshem. Edhe kjo e Rec e Dardhes, deshmon me se miri se keto dy male nga “nente malet’’ e Dibres, kane qene , jane e do te mbeten te lidhura ngushtesisht, si dy vellezer te vertete. Qe kur jane formuar per here te pare si dy krahina e deri ne ditet e sotme, Reci e Dardha jane shquar ne veprimtarine etyre si bashkeudhetare, bashkeudheheqese, bashkeorganizatore e bashkeluftetare, ndaj edhe kane nje histori te perbashket.

Filozofia popullore i ka emertuar si : ‘’rëra dhe gelqerja” qe asnjera nuk ben pa tjetren ! Midis tyre asnjehere nuk eshte shfaqur ndonje grindje, konflikt apo ndarsi. Ato kane ditur te bashkejetojne ne harmoni kurdohere dhe ne çdo situate, te ruajne identitetin e vet. Shpirti atdhetare e luftarak ne lufterat kunder pushtuesve, i ka bere keto dy krahina te lidhen fort njera me tjetren e te konsiderohen si nje <>, me nji art te nivelit te larte . Ndonese Reç e Dardhe kane qene ne veshtiresi ekonomike, atyre kurdohere u ka kenduar pushka kunder armiqve, u ka buzeqeshur mikpritja e bujaria, besa e trimeria per atdhe dhe per mikun!

Masiviteti antifashist i te dy krahinave ishte nje qendrese e menduar me mencuri , me objektiva te qarta , me nje organizim te persosur.Kjo u shendrua ne nje levizje antifashiste mbare popullore dhe me ndergjegje te larte Kombetare.Ajo u be pike referimi dhe per krahina te tjera te Dibres.

Fashizmi nuk kishte ndermorë më operacione per carmatosjen apo ndeshkimin e tyre. Atij nuk i interesonte te hapte nje vater lufte te nxehte e te fuqishme ne ato dy krahina te Dibres,qe pervec forces njerezore te pathyeshme, ato i favorizonte edhe tereni strategjik .Ne ato gryka te thella,male e maja te larta,shkembinj te thepisur e kodra kishin gjetur vdekjen te gjithe ata pushtues qe kishin synuar per tu futur ne keto treva edhe me pare.



Krahina e Dardhes dhe ajo e Recit qendruan te vendosura ne vendimet qe kishin mare pas qendreses ne Kodren e Kaces. I benë keto treva te pakalueshme, duke mos lejuar qe fashizmi e veglat e tij te fusnin kthetrat e te depertonin ne keto dy krahina.

Ne Pranveren e vitit 1942,fashizmi do te ndermerte nje operacion ne krahinen e Lumes me forca te shumta ushtarake dhe te milicise civile.Keto forca sipas planit fashist, do te kalonin neper teritoret e Dardhes e Recit dhe te futeshin ne trevat e Lumes.

Posa ishin informuar, nen udheheqien e drejtimin e prijesave te tyre,kishin sensibilizuar popullin, duke organizuar, dhe duke vene tere popullin ne gadishmeri .Kishin zene pozicione dominuese per lufte frontale. Ndikim te ndjeshem pati edhe puna e Komunisteve: Dali Ndreu,Esat Ndreu,Abedin Shehu,Ilmi Causholli,e Beqir Laçi.

Forcat ushtarake fashiste dhe milicia qe bashkepunonte me to, ishin detyruar te ndryshojne intenerarin e levizjes. Nje dite me vone ato ishin futur ne Lume nga nje rruge tjeter jashte teritoreve te Dardhes e te Reçit.





Preludi i nje lufte te organizuar partizane.

Perballja frontale e luftetareve atdhetare Dibrane me 7-8 prill 1941 me ushtrine fashiste italiane ne rrypin kufizor te Dibres se Madhe dhe qendresa massive e 700 burrave te krahinave Rec e Dardhe ne Koder te Kaces kunder ekspedites ushtarake fashiste per carmatimin, ishin dy vatra te fuqishme zjarri , dy pika referimi , ishin preludi i nje lufte te organizuar partizane , ku do te perfshihej i tere populli . Keshtu , si ne Diber te Eperme dhe ne Diber te Poshtme, u demostruan qarte dhe fuqishem patriotizmi, u shfaq larte ndergjegjia kombetare , se populli eshte antifashist dhe i gatshem te beje sakrifica sublime per clirimin dhe mbrojtien e atdheut ndaj pushtuesve fashist e bashkepunetoret e tyre.

Ketij qellimi te larte , kesaj deshire te madhe te popullit , do t’i dilte per zot PKSH, e cila u krijua me 8 Nentor 1941 .Ajo , me programin e saj , gjalleroj energjite e popullit, krijoi besim dhe shpresa te medha per te ardhmen e tij.Ne misionin historik te saj , ne rradhe te pare , mori persiper organizimin dhe udheheqjen e popullit ne luften antifashiste nacionalclirimtare deri ne fitoren e plote te tij.



Ne kohen kur u formua PKSH, dergohen ne Diber e zhvillojne punen e partise Komunistet: Nazmi Rushiti nga Dovolani , Irfan Hajrullai nga Brezhdani , Dali Isuf Ndreu dhe Esat Elez Ndreu nga Sllova si dhe aktivistet Demir Osman Gashi, Xhavid Tosum Hatibi , Ejup Rifat Hatibi dhe Ahmet Jegeni nga Dibra e Madhe , ndersa Beshir Laci nga Gjurre-Reçi ish student ne gjimnazin e Shkodres, pjesemarres ne veprimtarite e grupeve komuniste , vjen ne Diber ditet e para te marsit 1942 dhe vepron se bashku me Komunistet e tjerë.

Ne janar 1942, Nazmi Rushiti , Demir Gashi dhe Xhavid Hatibi kishin shkuar ne Tirane. Atje, Nazmi Rushiti merr takim me Ramadan Citakun e Nako Spiron, te cilet i dhane udhezimet e KQ te PKSH per krijimin e njesive te armatosura , krijimin e bazave ne fshat e qytet, terheqjen e popullit rreth levizjes Nacionalclirimtare , gjetjen e armeve, etj per fillimin e luftes se armatosur kunder fashizmit .Ky ishte trakti i pare i PKSH. Me t’u kthyer ne Diber , ne shkurt 1942 trakti u punuar me te gjithe Komunistet dhe shoke te tjere qe punonin ne Diber , u be i njohur ne te gjithe zonat dhe u ndermoren veprime e aksione per zbatimin e tij.





Krijimi i njesiteve te armatosura dhe cetave partizane ne Diber

Ne Diber , qe nga prilli deri ne shtator te vitit 1941, me qendresat antifashiste si ne Diber te Eperme e ne Diber te Poshtme ,hidhen hapa te guximshme dhe krijohen baza te sigurta per organizimin e zgjerimin e luftes. Atdhetari i shquar Haxhi Lleshi pas dhjete muajsh qe kishte dale ne male ngaqe ndiqej nga fashizmi , ne muajin shkurt 1942 , me nje njesite , ku benin pjese : Musa Lala nga Strikcani , Ali Pepa, Rrahman Dervishi , Bajram Buci qe te tre nga Lukani dhe Sul Muca nga Selishta , kalonin nga nje fshat , ne tjetrin duke bere propagande antifashiste. Kalojne ne Mat dhe prej aty me 8 Mars arrijne ne Peze . Aty , Haxhi Lleshi takon miqte e tij te vjeter Myslim Peza dhe Kajo Karafili pas tyre merr takim me udheheqesit kryesor te PKSH dhe te levizjes Nacionalclirimtare , si dhe direkt me Enver Hoxhen. Ne keto takime , u shtrua detyra qe edhe ne Diber te punohet per krijimin jo vetem te njesiteve por edhe te cetave partizane dhe me gjere. Njesitit te Haxhi Lleshit iu bashkuan edhe komunistet Qazim Prishtina e Zoi Themeli. Pas ketyre takimeve ne Peze, njesiti u kthye ne Diber. 

Aty nga mesi i muajit maj 1942, njesiti me Haxhi Lleshin ne krye bene takimin e pare ne Kerçishtë te Maqellares me njesitin e Nazmi Rushitit ku benin pjese : Irfan Hajrullai, Xhavit Hatibi, Ejup Hatibi dhe Veli Deva. Perfaqesues nga njesiti i Slloves ishte Beshir Laci. Takimi qe bere ne shtepine e Ali Maliqit. Ky njesit qe nga prilli 1942, levizte i armatosur dhe zhvillonte aktivitetin e tij antifashist ne fshehtesi, nga se qe nga Nazmi Rushiti dhe anetaret e tjere si: Demir Gashi, Ahmet Jegeni e Ejup Hatibi, ndiqeshin kemba kembes nga kuesturat fashiste. Po keshtu vepronte edhe njesiti i armatosur qe drejtohej nga Dali Ndreu ne Sllove, ne perberje te se cilit ishin : Esat Ndreu, Beshir Laci dhe me vone Hilmi Causholli dhe Abedin Shehu. Pas daljes nga burgu fashist , Ahmet Cami qe nga pranevera e vitit 1943, krijon njesitin prej disa vetash dhe zhvillon aktivitetin antifashist ne fshatra e sidomos ne zonen e Gollobordes. Ndeshet ne luftime me fashistet italiane dhe u shkakton atyre disa te vrare. 

drejtim te Maqellares, te tria cetat me shpejtesi shkuan ne Maqellare dhe zune pozicione dominuese. Autokollona shoqerohej me autoblinda dhe sapo u fut ne Maqellare u sulmua nga te gjitha anet. Lufta u zhvillua e ashper gjate gjithe dites, sidomos ne kodrat e Pesjakes. Packa se ne ndihme te autokollones erdhen edhe tre autoblinda me disa forca nga Dibra e Madhe , por epersia luftarake e partizaneve e detyroi autokollonen te kthehej ne Diber te Madhe nga kishte ardhur. Gjate terheqjes,fashiste dogjen disa shtepi ne Maqellare. Nga luftimet armiku pesoi humbje: pati 13 te vrare, disa te plagosur, dy automjete u dogjen disa te tjera u demtuan dhe u dogj post-komanda e gjindermarise se Maqellares. Nga ana e forcave partizane nuk pati humbje.

Mbas luftes se Maqellares, ne mbremje, forcat e te tri cetave te batalionit prishen urat ne rrugen automobilistike Maqellare-Diber dhe pastaj u grumbulluan ne fshatin Allajbegi (Burim ) . shumica e partizaneve u strehuan ne shtepine e Kadri Demirit ( osmani ) nje nga bazat e perhershme dhe te fuqishme te partizaneve, kurse pjesa tjeter e partizaneve u shpernda ne shtepite e tjera te fshatit.Patrioti Haki Stermilli qe u ndodhej aty dhe njihej nga te gjithe partizanet , te nesermen zhvilloi nje bisede mjaft te perzemert me partizanet. Ai kishte marre pjese ne mbledjen e Mukjes si perfaqesues i luftes Nacionalclirimtare.

Ceta e Slloves, mori detyre nga komanda e batalionit te shkonte ne Sllove, ne perberje te se ciles u rradhit edhe Haki Stermilli. Ne Sllove do te perballej dhe do te mposhtnin me argumente ofensiven qe kishin marre kreret e ballit pas deshtimit te tyre ne Mukje. Ata i kishin mbeshtetur shpresat ne kreret e reaksionit te Dibres, Matit, Kukesit etj per te realizuar synimet e tyre. Ballafaqimi qe u be ne Sllove midis perfaqesuesve te luftes antifashiste Nacionalclirimtare dhe krereve te Ballit Kombetar,ishte i rrepte. Perfaqesuesit e Ballit u zune ngushte ne syte e gjithe popullit nga akuzat e drejta te partizaneve, se as edhe nje pushke te vetme nuk e kishin shkrehur kunder fashizmit. Te vene me shpatulla per muri, u detyruan te pranojne propozimin e drejtuesve te luftes per te marre pjese ne aksionin e perbashket ne rrugen Diber-Gostivar. Kur arriten ne vendin e caktuar,ata ndryshuan mendje. Partizanet perseri jua ofruan aksionin tjeter , te sulmonin disa forca fashiste qe ishin ne Mavrove. Perfundimisht ata u terhoqen . Keto prova konkrete i bene kreret dhe forcat e ballit te diskretitohen dhe populli ishte me se i bindur se ata nuk gjakoseshin me fashizmin, perkundrazi bashkepunuan me pushtuesit kunder luftes Nacionalclirimtare. Pas ketyre provave , nje njesit i Cetes partizane te Slloves, ne kundershtim me vullnetin e ballisteve, por edhe te Cen Elezit, me 25 gusht 1943 c’armatosi posten e gjindarmerise dhe i perzuri gjendarte prej aty. 





Faktet historike te zhvillimeve te mevonshme gjate periudhes se luftes ANÇ e deri ne clirimin e plote te Dibres me 23 Gusht 1944 dhe te Shqiperise me 29 Nentor 1944 treguan se as fashizmi Italian as nazizmi gjerman dhe as bashkepuntoret e tyre me keto pushtues, nuk ariten te neneshtronin Reç e Dardhe.Ato qene dhe mbeten baza te fuqishme e te sigurta te luftes ANÇ ne Diber.

Per luften u angazhuan edhe luftuan te gjithe:Partizane,vullnetare te forcave teritoriale,rinia antifashiste,pionierë,grate e vajzat e te dyja krahinave. Mbi 160 djem e burra nga Dardha e Reci rroken pushken e u reshtuan ne formacionet partizane duke filluar qe nga njesitet e cetat partizane, ne batalione,ne brigadat partizane si ne: Brigaden e Pare,te Trete te Katert e te Peste ,te Tetembedhjete Sulmuese , si dhe ne brigadat e tjera. Rreth 150 veta te moshave te ndryshme kryen detyra luftarake me arme ne dore qe perbenin forcat teritoriale ne mbeshtetje te reparteve partizane e ne komandat e vendit. Mbi 130 te rinj e pioner u perfshine ne organizatat e rinise antifashiste e ne ate te pionereve. Me aktivitetin e tyre u bene nje force e zjarrte ne perqafimin e propagandimin e ideve te luftes ANÇ, kontribuan duke kryer detyra luftarake, me agjitacion e propagande, ne shperndarjen e komunikatave, si korriera e udherefyes,per mbledhje ushqim e veshje per partizanet,per strehim etj.

Me dhjetëra e qindra gra e vajza te krahinave Reç e Dardhe dhane nje kontribut te madh ne luften clirimtare. Ato pergatiten e derguan djemte,vellezerit dhe burrat e tyre ne formacionet partizane . Ne keto kushte te veshtira kur varferia kishte pllakosur kudo,kur mungonin shume gjera ,ajo kryesorja ishte buka e paket,etj,kjo per pasoje te pushtimit fashist sepse populli u angazhua kryesisht ne lufte,niveli I prodhimit ra shume,dimrat gjate luftes u pasuan me te ashper,me gjithe keto veshtiresi, nenat, grate e vajzat dardhnjane e reçnjane , manifestuan shpirtin e zjarrtë per liri, dhe me talentin e tyre terguan se ishin edhe amvisa te mira. Ato gatuanin dite e nate per te perballuar nevojat per ushqim, jo vetem per familjet e tyre, por edhe per partizanet kur vinin neper shtepia,atje ku ndodheshin ne male apo kudo qe ishin te dislokuar ose ne luftime me armikun. Benin pune dore e pergatisnin çorape ,triko e opinga per partizanet qe ishin me mangesi ne veshje .

Sa here qe repartet partizane do te futeshin ne fshatrat e ketyre krahinave, ishin pikerisht grate e vajzat qe do te ndanin detyrat e shtepise: dikush do te merej per te bluar ne mulli, dikush gatuante buke, ndonjera merrej me pergatitjen e ushqimit,ca te tjera do te mernin kazanat,ndiznin zjarre aty ku kishte uje te rrjedhshem e te bollshem dhe lanin rrobet e partizaneve, pa mare parashysh nese ishte kulmi i dimrit te acarte apo piku i zhegut te veres.

Keto jane fakte historike te demostruara nga krahinat e Reçit e te Dardhes gjate luftes. Me te drejte legjitime themi se merita e kontributi per clirimin e vendit nga pushtuesit fashiste e bashkepuneroret e tyre, u perket te gjitheve, ndaj edhe gezimi per fitoren ishte i te gjitheve. Disa nena e baballare ,bashkeshort e bashkeshorte,motra e vellezer qe percollen djemte,burat e vellezerit e tyre ne lufte,fatkeqesisht nuk e priten ardhjen e tyre me fitoren e aritur te clirimit . Ata rane deshmore ne fushen e betejes me pushtuesit e bashkepunetoret e tyre per lirine e begatine e ketij populli e te atdheut.

Vepra heroike e Riza Dodes, Dervish Hasanit dhe e Kasem Tanushit, Bajram Cares dhe Liman Laçit nga krahina e Reçit, e Maliq Imer Topuzit,Shaban Xheladin Hoxhes, Selim Hysen Ndreut, Sali Muharem Hoxhes,dhe Sali Islam Xhaferit nga krahina e Dardhes,Kurdohere nga ky brez e brezat qe do te vine me pas, do te perkujtohen dhe nderohen me respekt e perjetesohen.





Tirane Tetor 2008

----------


## biligoa

Pergatiti Prof.Dr. Gjovalin Shkurtaj
Drejtor i Departamentit te Gjuhes Shqipe
Fakulteti i Historise dhe i Filologjise - UT

Se pari, fjale paraprirese ose (lodatio( per vepren.

Monografia e gjere (Dibra e Madhe( e prof. as. dr. Arian Kadiut eshte nje liber i mireseardhur per tryezen e shume studiuesve shqiptare, qofshin ata historiane, letrare, gjuhetare, folkloriste a etnologe e me gjere, sepse na jep nje pamje te gjere te nje prej trevave jo vetem interesante e te pasur, po edhe jo gjithaq te njohur per shume kohe, sic eshte Dibra e Madhe. Kete teme, ne te vertet, autori e ka marre e rimarre disa here: para disa kohesh ai pat botuar nje variant me te permbledhur te kesaj monografie ((Dibra e Madhe(,Tirane, 1996), e cila edhe eshte vleresuar e recensionuar nga disa studiues, kurse tashti na jep nje botim te dyte te saj, te plotesuar e te pasuruar me tej, me nje pamje tipografike dhe ne nje veshtrim me te perpunuar e me te perditesuar me dokumentacionin burimor dhe shqyrtimet shkencore te degeve te ndryshme. Kjo e ben librin nje ndihmese me vlere e me interes te shumanshem: historik, etnografik, folklorik, letrar, gjuhesor dhe etnoklulturor. Mund te themi pa droje se kush do te dije per Dibren e Madhe, per emrin dhe historine e aj te lashte e per rrjedhat e jetes e te veprimtarise historike e kulturore te dibraneve deri ne ditet e sotme, kush ka deshire te dije e te hulumtoje me tej vlerat e traditat etnokultorore dhe gjuhesore te dibraneve, kujt i interesojne ne menyre te vecante doket, zakonet dhe ndihmesat e shumenduershme te dibraneve ne lemin e letrave, te zejeve, te artit dhe, sidomos, kujt ia do puna te njohe ndihmesat atdhetare te dibraneve, do te gjeje shumecka te vlefshme ne monografine (Dibra e Madhe( te Arian Kadiut. Po te perdornim nje figure letrare, duke dashur ta percaktojme se cfare na jep autori ne kete liber, mund te thoshim se aty gjejme nje enciklopedi etnokulturore e historiko-shoqerore te Dibres se Madhe e te dibraneve.

Aspekti gjuhesor, dialektologjik dhe etnolinguistik

Si dialektolog e gjurmues i te folmeve te shqipes, natyrisht, nuk mund te mos ndalesha me shume ne ate pjese te librit, ku flitet pikerisht per te folmen dibrane. Aq me teper kur ne liber ka edhe nje pjese te titulluar (Vendi i nendialektit te Dibres(, ku autori pykezohet enkas ne ate pike. Ne ate syth interesant te librit, zoti A. Kadiu ka shqyrtuar e permendur gati te gjitha studimet dialektologjike qe jane bere per te folmet e gegerishtes qendrore ku trajtohet apo, ne mos tjeter, permendet edhe e folmja e Dibres se Madhe. Ai citon dhe sjell vleresimet e E. Cabejt, qe shkroi per ate te folme qysh me 1936, permend sa shkruante albanologu i njohur italian K. Taliavini (Carlo Tagliavini), i cili ne vitin 1942, jo vetem paraqiti disa prej tipareve kryesore te se folmes se Dibres, po edhe beri sproven e pare per te gjetur e percaktuar edhe vendin qe i takon asaj ne kuadrin e ndarjes dialektore te gjuhes shqipe. Tek e kendoja kete liber te studiuesit dhe shkrimtarit te njohur Arian Kadiu, mendja ime, ashtu si dritaret ne programet e kompiuterit, me shkonte tek vepra te meparshme, ku flitet per Dibren e Madhe e per dibranet. Me vinte ne mendje, sidomos, romani aq mbreselenes dhe i kerkuar ne moshen tone te rinise (Sikur te isha djale( i Haki Stermillit, pastaj edhe (Kopesht malesori( i Josif Bagerit, te cilin aq dendur na e citonin gjate viteve te universitetit disa prej profesorave tane te gjuhesise, sepse ne ate liber gjenin edhe disa forma gjuhesore tashme te zhdukura ne te folmet e tjera te shqipes.

Vlerat onomastike.

Per cdo vend onomastika ka vlere te madhe deshmuese e faktuese per historine dhe per etnologjine e popullit, por ajo merr rendesi te dores se pare deshmuese sidomos ne rastet e popujve me dokumente te vona te shkrimit te gjuhes amtare sic eshte shqipja. Kryekreje do te permendja disa prej toponimeve te ciftezuara sipas anatonimise se nje tipari karakterizues, si Diber e Madhe e Diber e Vogel, te cilat na shfaqen edhe ne simotrat e tyre Dibra e Siperme dhe Dibra e Poshtme; Reka e Eperme dhe Reka e Poshtme, Drini i Bardhe e Drini i Zi; Gryka e Vogel ne Homezh e Gryka e Madhe ne Valikardhe, Ostren i Madh dhe Ostren i Vogel etj. Me interes te posacem studimor e etnokulturor jane edhe toponime te tjera te Dibres si: Rruga e Arberit,etj. apo ne hartat e mocme na del emri Scard (Scardus mons), qe eshte pikerisht toponimi i sotem i vargmalit te Sharit, ashtu si Radika e sotme e Dibres ne kohet e vjetra na del me formen Artatus. Nderkaq gjithcka eshte kaluar ne filtrin e nje shqiptarie e atdhedashurie te lakmueshme e qe meriton te theksohet psacerisht.

Odes dibrane, shkolla e burrave te shquar.

Nje vend te rendesishem ne monografine e Arian Kadiut per Dibren e Madhe ze oda e burrave, oda si institucion me rendesi shoqerore e etnokulturore dhe edukative ne rrjedhe te moteve. (Mesimet e para burrat dibrane i merrnin ne odat dibrane, te njohura e te permendura me breza, te cilat ishin shkolla te verteta per te rinjte. Kjo siguronte qe nga krahina e Dibres se Madhe te dilnin brez pas brezi burra te shquar, si Iljaz Pashe Dibra, udheheqes i forcave kryengritese ne lufte kunder ushtrive osmane te Hajredin Pashes (1844), Said Najdeni, i mbiquajtur edhe Hoxhe Voka, nje nga rilindasit e shquar dibrane, Haxhi Vehbi Dibra, i njohur edhe me emrinVehbi Agolli,figure e madhe prej njeriu te shkences e me dije te gjera, i cili punoi pa u lodhur per njesine shpirterore dhe kombetare te shqiptareve pa dallim feje e ideje: (Kristiani e muslimani jane vellezer te pandare shqiptare. Armikut te Atdheut i pritet hovi e guximi po te na shohe te bashkuar e te lidhur per nje qellim te mire( (f.249). Ne liber flitet mjaft gjere edhe per figura te tjera te shquara te Dibres se Madhe,si: Selim Rusi, veprimtar i shquar i periudhes se Lidhjes se Prizrenit,Tefik Jegeni, pjesemarres ne Kongresin e Manastirit, ne Kuvendin e Dibres etj., Eqerem Cami, nje nga nismetaret e themelimit te klubit (Bashkimi(, Hafez Sherif Langu perhapes i abetares shqipe dhe figure e dalluar e levizjes kombetare shqiptare,Raif Kadiu, pajtimtar i shquar i gjaqeve dhe luftetar kunder zakonit te gjakmarrjes, Xhemal Mullai, veprimtar i dalluar i shoqerise (Bashkimi( dhe deputet i Dibres ne Kuvendin Kushtetues te Shqiperise me 1924; Ramiz Daci figure e njohur dhe delegat i Dibres ne Kongresin e Lushnjes, Hafez Ismet Dibra, i njohur si studiues i zellshem dhe interpretues i filozofise islame, Haki Sharofi, mesues dhe studiues i njohur dhe atdhetar i vendosur. Ne vargun e burrave te shquar te Dibres ne liber flitet edhe per Haki Stermillin e veprat e tij letrare si dhe per veprimtarine e tij te frutshme patriotike. Ne vijim te kesaj hullie te burrave te shquar, ne liber flitet per disa figura te shquara te rajonit te Rekes, si Josif Bageri, autor i permbledhjes me vjersha te titulluar (Kopesht malesori).

Nje nga pjeset me te rendesishme te monografise e ze aspekti historik, sidomos sa lidhet me ndihmesat e Dibres se Madhe e te kuvendeve te saj gjate periudhes se Lidhjes Shqiptare te Prizrenit, nje pjese e shkruar me dije e me mbeshtetje te mire ne dokumentacionin historik, me prurje te shumta njohese e interesante.

Nje krye shume interesant dhe qe me ka terhequr shume me prurjet e shumta eshte pjesa qe i kushtohet thesarit te pasur popullor te Dibres. Jepen aty nje numer kengesh popullore dibrane, te njohura. Nje syth interesant jane kenget-hoka apo me lojna fjalesh, karakteristike per Dibren por edhe jo aq te njohura deri me sot ne studimet tona folklorike e etnolinguistike, trajtohen mjaft gjere edhe elemente te veshjes e te valles dibrane, per t'u zgjeruar ne fund sidomos ne ritet e festave te motmotit, ku sjell nje sasi te mire lende etnofolklorike te nje rendesie shume te madhe deshmuese e krahasuese. Lexues te nderuar, kendojeni kete liber per Dibren e Madhe, sepse do te perfitoni mjaft nga dijet qe jepen aty per nje treve kaq te thekur ne atdhetari e ne kulture, per nje vater traditash te bukura e djep te shume burrave te shquar e njerez te letrave, po edhe do te merri nje model te bukur se si duhet vepruar per t'ia shperblyer sadopak vendlindjes, duke i blatuar jo vetem dashuri e nderim, po edhe dije e trajtime me vlera shkencore e etnokulturore.

----------


## Zogist

*Ministri Dibra, nënprefekti i Stambollit që u burgos në Tiranë ..
*
(rrefen Urhan Dibra, biri i Abdurrahman Dibres njekohesisht xhaxhai im)

Ndonëse babai im Abdurrahman Dibra i cili kishte qenë nëprefekt i Stambollit dhe kishte shërbyer për afro 19-vjet si ministër e deputet gjatë periudhës së Monarkisë së Zogut, me ardhjen e komunistëve në pushtet në fundin e vitit 1944, ai nuk pati asnjë problem prej tyre. Peripecitë e familjes sonë filluan pas arrestimit të vëllait tonë të madh, Qenanit, i cili ishte diplomuar për Drejtësi në Paris dhe në një nga akademitë ushtarake të Italisë. Pas arrestimit të Qenanit, ne na nxorrën nga shtëpia jonë aty në rrugën e Saraçëve dhe pasi na sekuestruan të gjitha plaçkat që kishim, na lanë në mes të katër rrugëve duke na thënë të shkonim ku të donim. Më 17 qershor të vitit 1946 Qenanin e nxorrën para Gjyqit Ushtarak në Tiranë së bashku me 37 të pandehur të tjerë dhe ai u dënua me vdekje i akuzuar si kryetar i grupit "Monarkist" i cili së bashku me grupimin "Social-demokrat" të kryesuar prej Musine Kokalarit dhe atë të "Rezistencës" të kryesuar prej Sami Qeribashit, ishin bashkuar dhe kishin formuar grupimin opozitar antikomunist të quajtur "Bashkimi Demokrat" që udhëhiqej prej Sami Qeribashit". 

Njeriu që flet dhe dëshmon për herë të parë për Gazetën, është 67-vjeçari Urhan Dibra, i cili rrëfen të gjithë historinë e babait të tij Abdurrahman Dibrës, ish-nënprefektit të Stambollit që pasi shërbeu për 19-vjet me rradhë si deputet e Ministër i Brendshëm, i Finanacave dhe i Kulturës në periudhën e Monarkisë së Zogut, u burgos dhjetë vjet prej komunistëve. Po kështu në dëshminë e tij Urhan Dibra rrëfen edhe për historinë tragjike të vëllait tij të madh Qenan Dibrës, të diplomuar në Paris e Romë, i cili u dënua me vdekje nga komunistët në vitin 1946, pasi u akuzua si kryetar i një grupimi opozitar antikomunist të quajtur "Grupi Monarkist". Po cili ishte Abadurrahman Dibra nga ç'familje rridhte ai, ku ishte shkolluar dhe si hyri në jetën politike shqiptare në vitin 1920-të? Cilat ishin marrdhëniet e tija me Ahmet Zogun dhe pse i qëndroi atij besnik për 19-vjet me rradhë duke shërbyer si deputet e Ministër? Pse u internua Abdurrahmani nga italianët në vitin 1939, si iu sekuestrua pasuria me dekret të Mëkëmbësit të Mbretit Viktor Emanueli dhe përse komunistët që erdhën në pushtet në vitin 1944 nuk e trazuan fare atë? Cila ishte e kaluara e të birit të Abdurrahmanit, Qenanit, çfarë qëndrimi politik kishte mbajtur ai gjatë periudhës së Luftës? Cili ishte grupimi Monarkist që kryesonte Qenan Dibra, çfarë aktiviteti kishte kryer ai dhe cilat ishin lidhjet që ata kishin krijuar me grupimin social-demokrat të Musine Kokalarit dhe atë të Rezistencës të kryesuar prej Sami Qeribashit? Çfarë ndodhi me familjen e Qenan Dibrës, pas ekzekutimit të tij në tre korrikun e vitit 1946 dhe cilat ishin pretekstet që përdorën komunistët për arrestimin e babait të tij Abdurrahmanit në vitin 1951?

*Abdurrahmani, nënprefekt në Stamboll*

*Abdurrahman Dibra u lind në vitin 1885 në qytetin e Dibrës së Madhe* ku tre të katërtat e atij qyteti ishin pronë e babait të tij Elmaz Dibrës që asokohe shërbente si arkëtar i Bashkisë. Nga tre djemtë e Elmaz Dibrës, vetëm i madhi Abdurrahmani u bë tepër i njohur për shkak të aktivitetit të tij politik, ndërsa dy të tjerët Xhevdeti dhe Rahimi patën një jetë krejt ndryshe nga ajo e vëllait të tyre. Rahimi pasi mbaroi shkollën e mesme në qytetin e Manastirit më pas shkoi në Stamboll ku ndoqi universitetin në degën e Shkencave Politike. Pas diplomimit, Rahimi për vite me rradhë punoi aty në Stamboll si gazetar dhe nuk u kthye më në Shqipëri. Ndryshe nga dy vëllezërit e tjerë që ndoqën studimet e larta, Xhevdeti nuk ishte i shkolluar dhe gjatë viteve të Monarkisë ai punoi si xhandar i ndihmuar nga i vëllai Abdurrahimi që kishte funksione të larta shtetërore në atë kohë. Ndërsa lidhur me shkollimin e Abdurrahmanit dhe fillimin e karrierës së tij administrative e politike, i biri i tij 67- vjeçari Urhan Dibra dëshmon: "Pasi mbaroi shkollën fillore në vëndlindjen e tij Dibër, babai Abdurrahmani vazhdoi të mesmen në qytetin e Manastirit dhe më pas shkoi në kryeqëndrën e perandorisë osmane për të ndjekur studimet e larta. Ai u regjistrua në degën e Shkencave Politike në Universitetin e Stambollit të cilin e mbaroi me rezultate të larta në vitin 1908, duke marrë dhe Medalje Ari si një nga studentët më të mirë të asaj dege. Duke parë rezultatet e tij të larta, Porta e Lartë e emëroi atë menjëherë në administratën vendore osmane dhe pas pak kohësh me dekret të Sulltanit ai u emërua në postin e nënprefektit të Stambollit. Gjatë viteve që babai im Abdurrahmani ndoqi studimet e larta në Stamboll, ai ka qëndruar në një dhomë me djaloshin nga Mati, Ahmet Zogun i cili ishte afro dhjetë vjet më i vogël se ai. Që nga ajo kohë babi lidhi një miqësi të ngushtë me Zogun i cili në vitin 1920-të kur u emërua në postin e Ministrit të Brendshëm, i bëri thirrje Abdurrahmanit që të linte Stambollin dhe të kthehej në Shqipëri. Babai iu përgjigj pozitivisht ftesës së tij dhe aty nga pranvera e vitit 1920 ai erdhi në Shqipëri e mori takim menjëherë me Zogun në Tiranë", dëshmon i biri i Abdurrahmanit, Urhani, lidhur me shkollimin e të jatit dhe fillimin e karrierës adminitrative e politike të tij si nënprefekt i Stambollit.

*19-vjet deputet e Ministër i Zogut
*
Lidhur me kthimin e Abdurrahman Dibrës në Shqipëri dhe fillimin e karrierës së tij politike, i biri Urhani dëshmon: "Pas kthimit në Shqipëri dhe bisedimeve me Zogun, babai pranoi të integrohej në jetën politike të vëndit dhe në fillimin e vitit 1921 ai hodhi kandidaturën për deputet në Prefekturën e Dibrës së Madhe ku bashkë me Ahmet Zogun fitoi të drejtën të ishte një nga përfaqësuesit e asaj Prefekture në Parlamentin e Parë shqiptar që i filloi punimet në 21 prill të atij viti. Në atë kohë përveç Ahmet Zogut, nga politikanët më të njohur babai kishte miqësi të ngushtë edhe me Myfid Libohovën, Ekrem Bej Vlorën, Koço Kotën e Iljaz Vrionin. Më 27 maj të vitit 1924 Kryeministri Iljaz Vrioni e thërriti babanë dhe i kërkoi që në kabinetin e kryesuar prej tij ai të mbante portofolin e Ministrit të Brendshëm. Babai e pranoi atë post ministror dhe në atë kabinet përveç tij merrin pjesë dhe Koço Kota si Ministër i Punëve Botore e Sulejman Delvina si Ministër i Financave. Në atë post ministror babai nuk qëndroi më shumë se dy javë pasi në dhjetë qershor 1924 forcat opozitare që ishin grpuar rreth Fan Nolit e Luigj Gurakuqit, organizuan kryengritjen e armatosur dhe me forcën e armëve e rrëzuan qeverinë e Iljaz Vrionit ku babai mbante postin e Ministrit të Brendshëm. Me hyrjen e forcave rebele fanoliste në Tiranë, babai u detyrua dhe u largua nga kryeqyteti pasi ai kërkohej prej tyre me çdo kusht për t'u eleminuar fizikisht, për vetë funksionin tepër delikat të Ministrit të Brendshëm që kishte mbajtur. Në atë kohë pas largimit nga Tirana, babai shkoi dhe u strehua në Dibër të Madhe tek njerzit tanë. Gjatë asaj kohe që babai strehoej aty, Krajli i Serbisë duke pasur parasysh pozicionin që kishte Abdurrahmani në Qeverinë e Tiranës, i dërgoi atij njerëz dhe i kërkoi që të bashkëpunonte me të duke i ofruar edhe shuma të mëdha me para. Babai Abdurrahmani e refuzoi në mënyrë kategorike bashkëpunimin me Krajlin e Serbisë dhe për disa muaj qëndroi i fshehur pasi e nuhati se kërkohej për t'u zhdukur nga shërbimet sekrete të Beogradit. Me rikthimin e Ahmet Zogut në pushtet në fundin e vitit 1924, babai u rikthye në Tiranë dhe u zgjodh përsëri si deputet i Dibrës së Madhe në zgjedhjet parlamentare që u zhvilluan në 27 maj të atij viti. Pas afro një viti e gjysëm më 12 shkurt të vitit 1927, Kryeministri Ahmet Zogu i besoi babait postin e Ministrit të Brendshëm të cilin ai e ushtroi deri në 10 maj të vitit 1928. Në atë kohë që babai u emërua në postin e Ministrit të Brendshëm, ashtu si të gjithë funksionarët e lartë të kabinetit qeveritar dhe deputetët e parlamentit, ai përfitoi nga ligji që u bë dhe përfitoi një trullall në të cilin ndërtoi shtëpinë aty në rrugën e Saraçëve. Pas vitit 1928 babai Abdurrahman Dibra u emërua në funksionin e Ministrit të Financave, post të cilin ai e mbajti deri në vitin 1936. Pas atij viti babait iu ngarkua edhe posti i Ministrit të Arsimit të cilin ai e mbajti deri në prillin e vitit 1939-të. Gjatë gjithë periudhës së Monarkisë, babai pati marëdhënie shumë të mira dhe korrekte me Ahmet Zogun, i cili e thërriste atë në të gjitha ceremonitë e darkat e rrethit të ngushtë familjar. Po kështu një nga miqtë më të ngushtë të babait, ishte dhe Profesor Aleksandër Xhuvani, të cilin ai e mori dhe e emëroi në funksionin e zv / ministrit të Arsimit gjatë viteve që ai ishte në krye të atij dikasteri. Ndërsa nga kundërshtarët më të mëdhej që kishte babai, ishte Shefqet Vërlaci me të cilin ai nuk e gjeti asnjëherë gjuhën e mirkuptimit. Gjatë karrierës së gjatë afro njëzet-vjeçare që babai pati si deputet dhe tre herë Ministër, përveç orarit zyrtar që ai e kalonte duke punuar në zyrë, pjesën më të madhe të kohës ai e kalonte në shtëpi duke lexuar dhe studjuar mbi libra. Abdurrahmani kishte një memorje tepër të habitshme dhe falë asaj ai kishte mësuar rrjedhshëm disa gjuhë të huaja si tuqishten, anglishten, italishten dhe frengjishten", kujton Urhan Dibra lidhur me karierën e gjatë politike të babait të tij i cili përveç funksionit të deputetit të Dibrës së Madhe, mbajti dhe tre herë postet ministrore të Financave, Arsimit dhe atë të Ministrisë së Brendshme.

*Internohet nga Shefqet Vërlaci
*
Karriera e gjatë politike e Abdurrahman Dibrës që ishte diplomuar për Shkenca Politike në Universitetin e Stambollit, përfundoi më 7 prill të vitit 1939 ditën që Italia fashiste kreu agresionin ushtarak ndaj Shqipërisë. Ndërsa në mëngjezin e shtatë prillit Abdurrahmani nuk pranoi që të largohej nga Shqipëria së bashku me Mbretin Zog dhe një pjesë të Oborrit Mbretëror, gjithashtu ai nuk pranoi që të merrte pjesë as në Qeverinë Shqiptare që u krijua ato ditë nën presionin e dhunën e italianëve. Ato ditë të para të prillit 1939, Abdurrahmani refuzoi kerkesën që iu bë për të shkuar në Romë me delegacion e lartë shqiptar që do t'i çonte Kurorën e Skënderbeut, Mbretit të Italisë Viktor Emanuelit. Lidhur me këtë, i biri Urhani dëshmon: "Nisur nga bindjet politike antifashiste që kishte babai si dhe refuzimi që i bëri ai kërkesës për të shkuar në Romë me delegacionin që çoi Kurorën e Skënderbeut tek Mbreti Viktor Emanueli, në fillimin e vitit 1940-të, ai u internua nga autoritetet italiane në Itali. Pak kohë pas internimit të tij, me propozimin e Kryeministrit Shefqet Vërlaci me të cilin babai kishte pasur gjithmonë probleme, ne na u sekuestrua e gjithë pasuria jonë e luajtëshme dhe e paluajtëshme. Në vendimin e sekuestrimit të kësaj pasurie thuhet: "Këshilli Ministruer. Vendim. Nr.306 me 1-III-940. Këshilli Ministruer në mbledhjen e Tij të sotshme të mbajtur nën Kryesinë e z. Shefqet Vërlaci, Kryeministër e Zav. Ministër Sekretar Shteti për P. Botore, me antar ZZ Tefik Mborja, Ministër Sekretar i Partisë Fashiste Shqiptare, Xhafer Ypi, Ministër Sekretar Shteti për Drejtësin, Maliq Bushati, Ministër Sekretar Shteti për M. Mbrendshme, Fejzi Alizoti, Ministër Sekretar Shteti për Financat, Ernest Koliqi, Ministër Sekretar Shteti për Arsimin, Anton Beça, Ministër Sekretar Sheti për Ekonominë Kombëtare, në bazë të nenit 9 të Dekretit Mëkambësuer datë 2 qershor 1939-XVII, shpallun në Flteroren Zyrtare Nr.39 data 9 Qershuer 1939-XVII. Vendosi konfiskimin e pasunivet të lujtëshme dhe të pa-lujtëshm, të sekuestrueme me Dekret të ndryeshëm të Ministrit Sekretar Shteti për Drejtësinë, në bazë të nenit 2 të Dekretit sipërthanun, personave të treguem në listën e bashkëngjitun këtij vendimi, me përjashtim të shtëpis qi zotnon në lagjen "Abdullah Bej" të Tiranës, Abdurrahman Dibra, e cila i asht falë për banim familjarë familjes së të ndjerëve Et-hem, Ismet dhe Tahsim Toto, familje e cila përbahet prej të vejave, fëmijve të mitun, atit dhe vëllait student. Asht nji me origjinalin. Sekretar i Përgjithshëm i Këshillit të Ministravet. (Yzedin Beshiri) firma". (AQSH. F. 249 v 1940 D.III 263 f.120). Ndërsa shtëpinë tonë ia dhanë familjes së vëllezërve Ismet e Et'hem Toto, ne na lanë të banonim në bodrumin e saj, kurse në katin e tretë sollën familjen e një mjeku italian. Ne do të na kishin hequr fare nga shtëpia, por na lanë të banonim në bodrumin e saj vetëm në sajë të ndërhyrjes së Xhaferr Ypit. Kurse në pasurinë e paluajtshme që na u sekuestrua bënin pjesë 60 dynym tokë pjesa më e madhe e së cilës ishte në aeroportin e Laprakës. Një pjesë të madhe të parave që u mblodhën nga shitja e tokave tona, iu dhurua Kryqit të Kuq Shqiptar. Pas një qëndrimi prej katër vjetësh në internim në Itali, ku babai Abdurrahmani ishte së bashku me miqtë e ngushtë Hiqmet Delvinën e Suat Asllanin, ai u kthye në Shqipëri në shtatorin e vitit 1943 kur kapitulloi Italia. Me ardhjen e tij në Tiranë gjatë periudhës së pushtimit gjerman, babai kërkoi dhe rimori një pjesë të madhe të pronave që na kishin sekuestruar italianët me pa të drejtë. Deri në mbarimin e Luftës babai qëndroi në shtëpi dhe nuk u përzie fare me politikë. Edhe pas mbarimit të Luftës në fundin e vitit 1944, ndonëse Abdurrahmani kishte shërbyer për gati 19-vjet si deputet dhe Ministër i Monarkisë së Zogut, komunistët që erdhën në pushtet nuk e trazuan fare atë. Por peripecitë e mëdha për familjen tonë filluan në pranverën e vitit 1946 kur komunistët arrestuan vëllanë e madh, Qenanin, i cili kishte mbaruar studimet e larta dhe ishte diplomuar për Jurisprudencë në Paris dhe në Akademinë Ushtarake të Romës. Vëllai Qenani u akuzua si kryetar i një grupimi Monarkist i cili ishte bashkuar me dy grupime të tjera: Social-demokrat dhe të Rezistencës të kryesuara nga Musine Kokalari dhe Sami Qeribashi", kujton Urhan Dibra për vëllanë e tij.

----------

